# Vic X-mas In July 2009 Case Swap



## Fents (28/4/09)

It’s on AGAIN!

Victorian X-Mas in July 2009 Case Swap - Rules and Regulations..

1. You will supply bottles of your finest hand crafted to be delivered to a designated drop off point.
2. The bottle shall be either 750 or 800ml tallies. Screw tops, PET and champagne bottles are acceptable.
3. Your contribution shall be delivered to the drop off point in milk crates or a sturdy box.
4. The date for the swap will be sometime in June so plenty of time to brew those winter dark ales!
5. Each bottle shall be clearly marked with your AHB name and swap number on the cap.
6. The places will be limited to the first 24 who register their interest. If there are any extra, then there will be a reserve’s list opened.

At this stage it looks like the venue will be Troys (hairofthedogs) (Rosanna) or Doms (beerdingo) (Northcote)...if both of these fail im happy to host again or let someone else volunteer to let us destroy use their house....As for food if everyone just brings nibbles and everyone chucks in say $5 - $10 for meat and salad i'll get my spit cranking that i got for christmas. Does 20KG's of meat...

So sign up, take a number and come up with something creative! All types of brewers welcome, BIAB, K&K...anything goes B) 

Drop off locations
North - Fents – Watsonia
West - ? - ?
East - Brendo - Croydon
Central - ? - ?


1. Peels - No idea yet
2. Fents - No idea yet
3. Beerdingo - No idea yet
4. Hairofthedog - No idea yet


----------



## brendo (28/4/09)

1. Peels - No idea yet
2. Fents - No idea yet
3. Beerdingo - No idea yet
4. Hairofthedog - No idea yet
5. Brendo - No idea yet


Happy to be put down as a drop off point for East if people need - Croydon.

Cheers,

Brendo


----------



## scott_penno (28/4/09)

1. Peels - No idea yet
2. Fents - No idea yet
3. Beerdingo - No idea yet
4. Hairofthedog - No idea yet
5. Brendo - No idea yet
6. sappas - Better Red Than Dead Irish Ale

I work in North Melbourne and can use the office as a drop off location. PM me for details if needed.

sap.


----------



## reg (28/4/09)

1. Peels - No idea yet
2. Fents - No idea yet
3. Beerdingo - No idea yet
4. Hairofthedog - No idea yet
5. Brendo - No idea yet
6. sappas - Better Red Than Dead Irish Ale
7. reg - No idea yet


----------



## Wonderwoman (28/4/09)

1. Peels - No idea yet
2. Fents - No idea yet
3. Beerdingo - No idea yet
4. Hairofthedog - No idea yet
5. Brendo - No idea yet
6. sappas - Better Red Than Dead Irish Ale
7. reg - No idea yet
8. wonderwoman - no idea yet


----------



## seemax (28/4/09)

1. Peels - No idea yet
2. Fents - No idea yet
3. Beerdingo - No idea yet
4. Hairofthedog - No idea yet
5. Brendo - No idea yet
6. sappas - Better Red Than Dead Irish Ale
7. reg - No idea yet
8. seemax - late hopped Amber Ale


----------



## seemax (28/4/09)

correction

1. Peels - No idea yet
2. Fents - No idea yet
3. Beerdingo - No idea yet
4. Hairofthedog - No idea yet
5. Brendo - No idea yet
6. sappas - Better Red Than Dead Irish Ale
7. reg - No idea yet
8. wonderwoman - no idea yet 
9. seemax - late hopped Amber Ale


----------



## Quintrex (28/4/09)

1. Peels - No idea yet
2. Fents - No idea yet
3. Beerdingo - No idea yet
4. Hairofthedog - No idea yet
5. Brendo - No idea yet
6. sappas - Better Red Than Dead Irish Ale
7. reg - No idea yet
8. wonderwoman - no idea yet 
9. seemax - late hopped Amber Ale
10. Q - north german Alt Bier


----------



## Leigh (28/4/09)

Crikey, this is filling up fast!

1. Peels - No idea yet
2. Fents - No idea yet
3. Beerdingo - No idea yet
4. Hairofthedog - No idea yet
5. Brendo - No idea yet
6. sappas - Better Red Than Dead Irish Ale
7. reg - No idea yet
8. wonderwoman - no idea yet 
9. seemax - late hopped Amber Ale
10. Q - north german Alt Bier 
11. Leigh - Maybe a pale ale, maybe a golden ale, maybe a lager, hopefully something that you can all drink straight away... but really NFI


----------



## Fents (28/4/09)

wow. filling up quickly, could be done and dusted by today or tommorow.


----------



## [email protected] (28/4/09)

1. Peels - No idea yet
2. Fents - No idea yet
3. Beerdingo - No idea yet
4. Hairofthedog - No idea yet
5. Brendo - No idea yet
6. sappas - Better Red Than Dead Irish Ale
7. reg - No idea yet
8. wonderwoman - no idea yet 
9. seemax - late hopped Amber Ale
10. Q - north german Alt Bier 
11. Leigh - Maybe a pale ale, maybe a golden ale, maybe a lager, hopefully something that you can all drink straight away... but really NFI 
12. mcook - American IPA


----------



## brettprevans (28/4/09)

1. Peels - No idea yet
2. Fents - No idea yet
3. Beerdingo - No idea yet
4. Hairofthedog - No idea yet
5. Brendo - No idea yet
6. sappas - Better Red Than Dead Irish Ale
7. reg - No idea yet
8. wonderwoman - no idea yet 
9. seemax - late hopped Amber Ale
10. Q - north german Alt Bier 
11. Leigh - Maybe a pale ale, maybe a golden ale, maybe a lager, hopefully something that you can all drink straight away... but really NFI 
12. mcook - American IPA 
13. CM2 - nfi. hopefully not a dark beer for a change


Im a tentative yes. I wont be able to brew for a few weeks.


----------



## beerDingo (28/4/09)

Hey Fents, crap, you did it, and put me down as a possible location.... I haven't spoken to the housmate's yet, will run it by them tonight. Btw, I'm in Thornbury.


----------



## Hutch (28/4/09)

Top stuff Fents - Bring it on!!!

1. Peels - No idea yet
2. Fents - No idea yet
3. Beerdingo - No idea yet
4. Hairofthedog - No idea yet
5. Brendo - No idea yet
6. sappas - Better Red Than Dead Irish Ale
7. reg - No idea yet
8. wonderwoman - no idea yet 
9. seemax - late hopped Amber Ale
10. Q - north german Alt Bier 
11. Leigh - Maybe a pale ale, maybe a golden ale, maybe a lager, hopefully something that you can all drink straight away... but really NFI 
12. mcook - American IPA 
13. CM2 - nfi. hopefully not a dark beer for a change
14. Hutch - Maybe a Steam Beer, Belgian Saison, Aussie Pale ale, maybe....whatever - should be drinkable!

Hutch.


----------



## Fourstar (28/4/09)

1. Peels - No idea yet
2. Fents - No idea yet
3. Beerdingo - No idea yet
4. Hairofthedog - No idea yet
5. Brendo - No idea yet
6. sappas - Better Red Than Dead Irish Ale
7. reg - No idea yet
8. wonderwoman - no idea yet 
9. seemax - late hopped Amber Ale
10. Q - north german Alt Bier 
11. Leigh - Maybe a pale ale, maybe a golden ale, maybe a lager, hopefully something that you can all drink straight away... but really NFI 
12. mcook - American IPA 
13. CM2 - nfi. hopefully not a dark beer for a change
14. Hutch - Maybe a Steam Beer, Belgian Saison, Aussie Pale ale, maybe....whatever - should be drinkable!
15. Fourstar - No Idea Yet, Maybe IIPA or Dry Stout


----------



## Fents (28/4/09)

beerDingo said:


> Hey Fents, crap, you did it, and put me down as a possible location.... I haven't spoken to the housmate's yet, will run it by them tonight. Btw, I'm in Thornbury.



hahah told you i would. your place is perfect bro. centralish, wicked backyard, wicked bar/shed, smoking friendly  dan and james will love the idea no doubt, just tell them free quality homebrew all day.


----------



## Hutch (28/4/09)

beerDingo said:


> Hey Fents, crap, you did it, and put me down as a possible location.... I haven't spoken to the housmate's yet, will run it by them tonight. Btw, I'm in Thornbury.


Thornbury works for me dude - can crawl home from there!


----------



## Fourstar (28/4/09)

beerDingo said:


> I haven't spoken to the housmate's yet, will run it by them tonight.



I was thinking to mark me as a central drop-off point as i'm in Abbotsford, (just off hoddle st). 

Considering my housemates are shitty enough (they hide it well) with me having fermenters in the laundry sink, a beer fridge (which they utilise), no chill cubes floating around, stealing the gas bottle for the BBQ (which they never fill anyway) and making the place smell like a malthouse every weekend. Having a 10 high stack of milk crates/boxes in the laundry/longeroom/their bedroom wont go down all that well.

:lol:


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (28/4/09)

1. Peels - No idea yet
2. Fents - No idea yet
3. Beerdingo - No idea yet
4. Hairofthedog - No idea yet
5. Brendo - No idea yet
6. sappas - Better Red Than Dead Irish Ale
7. reg - No idea yet
8. wonderwoman - no idea yet
9. seemax - late hopped Amber Ale
10. Q - north german Alt Bier
11. Leigh - Maybe a pale ale, maybe a golden ale, maybe a lager, hopefully something that you can all drink straight away... but really NFI
12. mcook - American IPA
13. CM2 - nfi. hopefully not a dark beer for a change
14. Hutch - Maybe a Steam Beer, Belgian Saison, Aussie Pale ale, maybe....whatever - should be drinkable!
15. Fourstar - No Idea Yet, Maybe IIPA or Dry Stout 
16. Chris Taylor - No idea yet


----------



## Brewmeister70 (28/4/09)

Chris Taylor said:


> 1. Peels - No idea yet
> 2. Fents - No idea yet
> 3. Beerdingo - No idea yet
> 4. Hairofthedog - No idea yet
> ...


----------



## Kleiny (28/4/09)

1. Peels - No idea yet
2. Fents - No idea yet
3. Beerdingo - No idea yet
4. Hairofthedog - No idea yet
5. Brendo - No idea yet
6. sappas - Better Red Than Dead Irish Ale
7. reg - No idea yet
8. wonderwoman - no idea yet
9. seemax - late hopped Amber Ale
10. Q - north german Alt Bier
11. Leigh - Maybe a pale ale, maybe a golden ale, maybe a lager, hopefully something that you can all drink straight away... but really NFI
12. mcook - American IPA
13. CM2 - nfi. hopefully not a dark beer for a change
14. Hutch - Maybe a Steam Beer, Belgian Saison, Aussie Pale ale, maybe....whatever - should be drinkable!
15. Fourstar - No Idea Yet, Maybe IIPA or Dry Stout
16. Chris Taylor - No idea yet
17. Brewmeister70 - Formulating evil brewing plans....
18. Kleiny - Californian Common


----------



## Barramundi (28/4/09)

was wondering who was gonna be the one to jump start this ... fents i guess that makes you the official sorter of swapped beers ...


1. Peels - No idea yet
2. Fents - No idea yet
3. Beerdingo - No idea yet
4. Hairofthedog - No idea yet
5. Brendo - No idea yet
6. sappas - Better Red Than Dead Irish Ale
7. reg - No idea yet
8. wonderwoman - no idea yet
9. seemax - late hopped Amber Ale
10. Q - north german Alt Bier
11. Leigh - Maybe a pale ale, maybe a golden ale, maybe a lager, hopefully something that you can all drink straight away... but really NFI
12. mcook - American IPA
13. CM2 - nfi. hopefully not a dark beer for a change
14. Hutch - Maybe a Steam Beer, Belgian Saison, Aussie Pale ale, maybe....whatever - should be drinkable!
15. Fourstar - No Idea Yet, Maybe IIPA or Dry Stout
16. Chris Taylor - No idea yet
17. Brewmeister70 - Formulating evil brewing plans....
18. Kleiny - Californian Common 
19. Barramundi - Beer, probably home brewed...


----------



## Fourstar (28/4/09)

Hey Fents,

It wasn't covered in the OP, Im assuming we are distributing a full (23L) batch right? 23 bottles each to go round the group?!?

Cheers!


----------



## Barramundi (28/4/09)

thats generally how it works fourstar bring along the amount that are swapping though , makes sorting easier...


----------



## hairofthedog (28/4/09)

1. Peels - No idea yet
2. Fents - No idea yet
3. Beerdingo - No idea yet
4. Hairofthedog - Kolsch
5. Brendo - No idea yet
6. sappas - Better Red Than Dead Irish Ale
7. reg - No idea yet
8. wonderwoman - no idea yet
9. seemax - late hopped Amber Ale
10. Q - north german Alt Bier
11. Leigh - Maybe a pale ale, maybe a golden ale, maybe a lager, hopefully something that you can all drink straight away... but really NFI
12. mcook - American IPA
13. CM2 - nfi. hopefully not a dark beer for a change
14. Hutch - Maybe a Steam Beer, Belgian Saison, Aussie Pale ale, maybe....whatever - should be drinkable!
15. Fourstar - No Idea Yet, Maybe IIPA or Dry Stout
16. Chris Taylor - No idea yet
17. Brewmeister70 - Formulating evil brewing plans....
18. Kleiny - Californian Common
19. Barramundi - Beer, probably home brewed...


----------



## Fourstar (28/4/09)

Barramundi said:


> thats generally how it works fourstar bring along the amount that are swapping though , makes sorting easier...



Guess im buying 2 cases of Coopers Pale Tallies Shortly!


----------



## Barramundi (28/4/09)

just came to the realisation that ill need to be collecting a few bottles myself for this ...


----------



## wakkatoo (28/4/09)

Not sure I'd be ready to participate in the swap but depending on dates, could come along with a keg or so of whatever is sitting in the fridge if non-swappers are welcome??


----------



## WarmBeer (28/4/09)

hairofthedog said:


> 1. Peels - No idea yet
> 2. Fents - No idea yet
> 3. Beerdingo - No idea yet
> 4. Hairofthedog - Kolsch
> ...


20. WarmBeer - Hmmm, maybe a Mild


----------



## driveitlikeustoleit (28/4/09)

21. Ben - Stout. Irish inspired


----------



## tim_mortensen (28/4/09)

Oh what the hell, I'll do it again

1. Peels - No idea yet
2. Fents - No idea yet
3. Beerdingo - No idea yet
4. Hairofthedog - Kolsch
5. Brendo - No idea yet
6. sappas - Better Red Than Dead Irish Ale
7. reg - No idea yet
8. wonderwoman - no idea yet
9. seemax - late hopped Amber Ale
10. Q - north german Alt Bier
11. Leigh - Maybe a pale ale, maybe a golden ale, maybe a lager, hopefully something that you can all drink straight away... but really NFI
12. mcook - American IPA
13. CM2 - nfi. hopefully not a dark beer for a change
14. Hutch - Maybe a Steam Beer, Belgian Saison, Aussie Pale ale, maybe....whatever - should be drinkable!
15. Fourstar - No Idea Yet, Maybe IIPA or Dry Stout
16. Chris Taylor - No idea yet
17. Brewmeister70 - Formulating evil brewing plans....
18. Kleiny - Californian Common
19. Barramundi - Beer, probably home brewed...
20. WarmBeer - Hmmm, maybe a Mild
21. Ben - Stout. Irish inspired
22. mortz - no idea yet


----------



## Shortz (28/4/09)

Holy cow! I better get in quick! I'm a maybe, i have exams around then so i'm not sure exactly, but i'll know when the timetable comes out this week. i'll keep ya'll informed!

1. Peels - No idea yet
2. Fents - No idea yet
3. Beerdingo - No idea yet
4. Hairofthedog - Kolsch
5. Brendo - No idea yet
6. sappas - Better Red Than Dead Irish Ale
7. reg - No idea yet
8. wonderwoman - no idea yet
9. seemax - late hopped Amber Ale
10. Q - north german Alt Bier
11. Leigh - Maybe a pale ale, maybe a golden ale, maybe a lager, hopefully something that you can all drink straight away... but really NFI
12. mcook - American IPA
13. CM2 - nfi. hopefully not a dark beer for a change
14. Hutch - Maybe a Steam Beer, Belgian Saison, Aussie Pale ale, maybe....whatever - should be drinkable!
15. Fourstar - No Idea Yet, Maybe IIPA or Dry Stout
16. Chris Taylor - No idea yet
17. Brewmeister70 - Formulating evil brewing plans....
18. Kleiny - Californian Common
19. Barramundi - Beer, probably home brewed...
20. WarmBeer - Hmmm, maybe a Mild
21. Ben - Stout. Irish inspired
22. mortz - no idea yet
23. Shortz - EoX Ale (no idea)

Cheers for the advice last week fents! This should be a blast!


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (28/4/09)

1. Peels - No idea yet
2. Fents - No idea yet
3. Beerdingo - No idea yet
4. Hairofthedog - Kolsch
5. Brendo - No idea yet
6. sappas - Better Red Than Dead Irish Ale
7. reg - No idea yet
8. wonderwoman - no idea yet
9. seemax - late hopped Amber Ale
10. Q - north german Alt Bier
11. Leigh - Maybe a pale ale, maybe a golden ale, maybe a lager, hopefully something that you can all drink straight away... but really NFI
12. mcook - American IPA
13. CM2 - nfi. hopefully not a dark beer for a change
14. Hutch - Maybe a Steam Beer, Belgian Saison, Aussie Pale ale, maybe....whatever - should be drinkable!
15. Fourstar - No Idea Yet, Maybe IIPA or Dry Stout
16. Chris Taylor - Red Ale
17. Brewmeister70 - Formulating evil brewing plans....
18. Kleiny - Californian Common
19. Barramundi - Beer, probably home brewed...
20. WarmBeer - Hmmm, maybe a Mild
21. Ben - Stout. Irish inspired
22. mortz - no idea yet
23. Shortz - EoX Ale (no idea)


----------



## donmateo (28/4/09)

Chris Taylor said:


> 1. Peels - No idea yet
> 2. Fents - No idea yet
> 3. Beerdingo - No idea yet
> 4. Hairofthedog - Kolsch
> ...


----------



## Quintrex (29/4/09)

Is there any reason why we couldn't have 30 people in the swap? 23 L = 30 x 0.75
So as long as people make a few extra litres more than this we could fit another 6 people without much difficulty I think.

Anyone have any objections....

Cheers
Q


----------



## Fents (29/4/09)

ha! 24 swappers in one day. thats gotta be a record.

Q - Im happy to have 30 on board (i brew 60-80lts anyways) but lets get some more opions on it?

everyone else happy to try and squeeze 30 bottles out of their batch?


----------



## reg (29/4/09)

Yeah sure Why not.

The more the merrier..

:icon_cheers: Reg


----------



## seemax (29/4/09)

hmmm, 30 would be a struggle for me, i usually end up with 20L at best in secondary, usually 19L

but happy to brew twice and keep the remainder if the majority votes 30


----------



## brendo (29/4/09)

30 swappers would not be a drama for me... I was thinking of doing a double batch anyway, so would have the extra six bottles without too much drama.

Majority rules though of course... some people might not be geared up for a bigger batch.

Cheers,

Brendo


----------



## brettprevans (29/4/09)

if all 30 homebrewers turned up for the swap....OMG whata a mess. 20 odd kegs for drinking.. weird samples. a lot of shit talking, brew stories.... sounds like heaven


----------



## Fents (29/4/09)

just sounds like every other swap to me mate 

think we had at least 15 kegs last time out at rooks didnt we?

oh shit...wheres rook on that list?

rooooookie....................!


----------



## WarmBeer (29/4/09)

Personally, I think we need to cap it at 30. 

It's going to be a struggle to brew any more than that out of a standard size fermenter.

Maybe if there's a whole heap of interest, run 2 simultaneous case swaps, say "Group 1" and "Group 2", each with 24 people.

We can still all meet up at the one place (48+ brewers!, I feel sorry for the host :beerbang: ) but Group 1 only swaps bottles with Group 1 people, and Group 2 people only swap with Group 2.

Just throwing an alternative up in the air to see how many wanna catch it.

Brett


----------



## Fents (29/4/09)

i reckon 30's the cut off too. i CBF organising two groups.


----------



## hairyson (29/4/09)

in case the consensus is to go for a few more, or if there's a reserve list, i'll put my name down for spot #25.

ben


----------



## Fourstar (29/4/09)

Im up in arms for the 30 beers, i always hit 22L into the fermenter and loose around 1.5-2L to trub etc. I can always crank it up to say 25L but considering im planning a high Alc IPA = increase in malt and hop costs too! Maybe i will change my choice in recipe or see if i can squeeze the extra few L out. I wonder if my kettle will handle that volume! might need to dilute!


----------



## Leigh (29/4/09)

I usually squeeze somewhere around 56 stubbies out of a 23L brew with the last one usually with quite a bit of trub, so 30 might be pushing it. 28 would work better for me.

That said, if the go is 30 bottles, I'll make it happen, even if I have to grab a few bottles of something else off the shelf to make up numbers.


----------



## brettprevans (29/4/09)

22L fermented. loss of 2l to trub etc

20L / 0.75ml bottles = 26.6 bottles. you only need to squeeze another 3L out.

+1 for 30 cap. 2 groups = 2 hard.


Fents - im fairly sure there was about 5 or 6 kegs + Rookies. so almost 10 kegs at the last swap. plus misc bottles bought for tasting.


----------



## Fents (29/4/09)

alright we'll make it 28 hey...

1. Peels - No idea yet
2. Fents - No idea yet
3. Beerdingo - No idea yet
4. Hairofthedog - Kolsch
5. Brendo - No idea yet
6. sappas - Better Red Than Dead Irish Ale
7. reg - No idea yet
8. wonderwoman - no idea yet
9. seemax - late hopped Amber Ale
10. Q - north german Alt Bier
11. Leigh - Maybe a pale ale, maybe a golden ale, maybe a lager, hopefully something that you can all drink straight away... but really NFI
12. mcook - American IPA
13. CM2 - nfi. hopefully not a dark beer for a change
14. Hutch - Maybe a Steam Beer, Belgian Saison, Aussie Pale ale, maybe....whatever - should be drinkable!
15. Fourstar - No Idea Yet, Maybe IIPA or Dry Stout
16. Chris Taylor - Red Ale
17. Brewmeister70 - Formulating evil brewing plans....
18. Kleiny - Californian Common
19. Barramundi - Beer, probably home brewed...
20. WarmBeer - Hmmm, maybe a Mild
21. Ben - Stout. Irish inspired
22. mortz - no idea yet
23. Shortz - EoX Ale (no idea)
24. Don Mateo - not yet
25. Benny - ?
26.
27.
28.

Reserves list in case anyone pulls out
1.
2.
3.


----------



## Quintrex (29/4/09)

Nice work boys!! Big upps to ya Fents


----------



## Shortz (29/4/09)

Good work lads! I'll brew a little more.


----------



## Neill (29/4/09)

Put me down. I'll bring along my famous Bowel Movement Summer Ale*






*so named because the first batch i labelled "BM" on the top (Uses a blue mountain lager kit as part of the base) and my missus thought it must have stood for "bowel movement" after an unfortunate run-in with a bad curry later that evening


----------



## Wardhog (29/4/09)

Fents said:


> alright we'll make it 28 hey...
> 
> 1. Peels - No idea yet
> 2. Fents - No idea yet
> ...



I wasn't going to, but who can resist all that beer?


----------



## Fents (29/4/09)

1. Peels - No idea yet
2. Fents - No idea yet
3. Beerdingo - No idea yet
4. Hairofthedog - Kolsch
5. Brendo - No idea yet
6. sappas - Better Red Than Dead Irish Ale
7. reg - No idea yet
8. wonderwoman - no idea yet
9. seemax - late hopped Amber Ale
10. Q - north german Alt Bier
11. Leigh - Maybe a pale ale, maybe a golden ale, maybe a lager, hopefully something that you can all drink straight away... but really NFI
12. mcook - American IPA
13. CM2 - nfi. hopefully not a dark beer for a change
14. Hutch - Maybe a Steam Beer, Belgian Saison, Aussie Pale ale, maybe....whatever - should be drinkable!
15. Fourstar - No Idea Yet, Maybe IIPA or Dry Stout
16. Chris Taylor - Red Ale
17. Brewmeister70 - Formulating evil brewing plans....
18. Kleiny - Californian Common
19. Barramundi - Beer, probably home brewed...
20. WarmBeer - Hmmm, maybe a Mild
21. Ben - Stout. Irish inspired
22. mortz - no idea yet
23. Shortz - EoX Ale (no idea)
24. Don Mateo - not yet
25. Benny - ?
26. Neill - Bowel Movements
27. Wardhog - Vienna lager or American IPA
28. Rook - (pending he calls me back)

Reserves list in case anyone pulls out
1.
2.
3.


----------



## brettprevans (29/4/09)

good on ya wardy... please do a vienna. YUUUUUUMMM!


----------



## Wardhog (29/4/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> good on ya wardy... please do a vienna. YUUUUUUMMM!



No problem, Vienna it is. I've actually already done both, just trying to decide which one will go into the swap. Your request makes it easy.


----------



## Maple (29/4/09)

Holy shit, that was fast... 

1. Peels - No idea yet
2. Fents - No idea yet
3. Beerdingo - No idea yet
4. Hairofthedog - Kolsch
5. Brendo - No idea yet
6. sappas - Better Red Than Dead Irish Ale
7. reg - No idea yet
8. wonderwoman - no idea yet
9. seemax - late hopped Amber Ale
10. Q - north german Alt Bier
11. Leigh - Maybe a pale ale, maybe a golden ale, maybe a lager, hopefully something that you can all drink straight away... but really NFI
12. mcook - American IPA
13. CM2 - nfi. hopefully not a dark beer for a change
14. Hutch - Maybe a Steam Beer, Belgian Saison, Aussie Pale ale, maybe....whatever - should be drinkable!
15. Fourstar - No Idea Yet, Maybe IIPA or Dry Stout
16. Chris Taylor - Red Ale
17. Brewmeister70 - Formulating evil brewing plans....
18. Kleiny - Californian Common
19. Barramundi - Beer, probably home brewed...
20. WarmBeer - Hmmm, maybe a Mild
21. Ben - Stout. Irish inspired
22. mortz - no idea yet
23. Shortz - EoX Ale (no idea)
24. Don Mateo - not yet
25. Benny - ?
26. Neill - Bowel Movements
27. Wardhog - Vienna lager or American IPA
28. Rook - (pending he calls me back)

Reserves list in case anyone pulls out
1. Maple - Chances are it'll have rye in it
2.
3.


----------



## Hutch (29/4/09)

Maple said:


> Holy shit, that was fast...



Hey Maple - another Rye IPA by chance? Mmmmmmm :icon_drool2: 
Gotta be quick around here - 24 hours done and dusted.


----------



## Maple (29/4/09)

Hutch said:


> Hey Maple - another Rye IPA by chance? Mmmmmmm :icon_drool2:
> Gotta be quick around here - 24 hours done and dusted.


Next one planned is something I like to call Pliny vs Terrapin. If it works out, that'll be the one.


----------



## brettprevans (29/4/09)

Maple - if I cant brew something in time you can have my place.


----------



## therook (29/4/09)

Thanks Fents for putting me down. I've been working up at the Windsor Hotel the last 3 days installing and testing 4 Dslams and 180 modems, jeez you see some strange things when you walk into a room and they didn't hear you knocking 

Capped at 30, thats a big drink.

I'll tentatively stay in it but will need a date to confirm.

Thanks fents for thinking of me

Rook


----------



## Fents (29/4/09)

boh!


----------



## Hutch (29/4/09)

Top stuff Rook. 
How 'bout doing your latest 1469 Pommie bitter?...


----------



## Barramundi (29/4/09)

28 is a better number than 30 as then you can use a milk crate to cart the bottles as 14 bottles fit nicely into a milk crate ,


----------



## driveitlikeustoleit (29/4/09)

Nice work.

Shitbags to having to wash more bottles though. Bastards!

Some of this mebbe.


----------



## beerDingo (30/4/09)

Hey all,

One housemate will be away in June, so he's cool, and the other didn't seem too bothered. So, Thornbury is on if ya want.

What date is best for people? I'm thinking of a Saturday Arvo in June... We've got a June 6, 13, 20, 27. I lean towards 20 or 27.

I'm up for borrowing Fents spit and putting some meat on for the day, even try my hand a salads. Be good to know numbers, so maybe people can update the list with attendance.

Dingo


----------



## beerDingo (30/4/09)

Does anyone know how to make this a separate page like last swap? Fents, wanna deal with that?

1. Peels - No idea yet
2. Fents - No idea yet - Attending
3. Beerdingo - No idea yet - Attending
4. Hairofthedog - Kolsch - Attending
5. Brendo - No idea yet
6. sappas - Better Red Than Dead Irish Ale
7. reg - No idea yet
8. wonderwoman - no idea yet
9. seemax - late hopped Amber Ale
10. Q - north german Alt Bier
11. Leigh - Maybe a pale ale, maybe a golden ale, maybe a lager, hopefully something that you can all drink straight away... but really NFI
12. mcook - American IPA
13. CM2 - nfi. hopefully not a dark beer for a change
14. Hutch - Maybe a Steam Beer, Belgian Saison, Aussie Pale ale, maybe....whatever - should be drinkable!
15. Fourstar - No Idea Yet, Maybe IIPA or Dry Stout
16. Chris Taylor - Red Ale
17. Brewmeister70 - Formulating evil brewing plans....
18. Kleiny - Californian Common
19. Barramundi - Beer, probably home brewed...
20. WarmBeer - Hmmm, maybe a Mild
21. Ben - Stout. Irish inspired
22. mortz - no idea yet
23. Shortz - EoX Ale (no idea)
24. Don Mateo - not yet
25. Benny - ?
26. Neill - Bowel Movements
27. Wardhog - Vienna lager or American IPA
28. Rook - (pending he calls me back)

Reserves list in case anyone pulls out
1. Maple - Chances are it'll have rye in it
2.
3.


----------



## Barramundi (30/4/09)

dont care where its at as long as theres somewhere i can throw my swag down sometime the next morning , driving not recommended after a swap party ... BTW dom i still have ya soda stream adaptor ...


----------



## Fents (30/4/09)

Nice one mate. Should be a wicked day / evening!

I vote 13th or 27th. (worthogs have a social night on the 20th and i dont want to detract from that). 27th works well, almost start of July too.

27th everyone?

Im no good with the wiki page so can someone else create one?

also everyone cool to throw in $10 for meat and salads and rolls?


----------



## Fents (30/4/09)

1. Peels - No idea yet - Not attending
2. Fents - No idea yet - Attending
3. Beerdingo - No idea yet - Attending
4. Hairofthedog - Kolsch - Attending
5. Brendo - No idea yet
6. sappas - Better Red Than Dead Irish Ale
7. reg - No idea yet
8. wonderwoman - no idea yet
9. seemax - late hopped Amber Ale
10. Q - north german Alt Bier
11. Leigh - Maybe a pale ale, maybe a golden ale, maybe a lager, hopefully something that you can all drink straight away... but really NFI
12. mcook - American IPA
13. CM2 - nfi. hopefully not a dark beer for a change
14. Hutch - Maybe a Steam Beer, Belgian Saison, Aussie Pale ale, maybe....whatever - should be drinkable!
15. Fourstar - No Idea Yet, Maybe IIPA or Dry Stout
16. Chris Taylor - Red Ale
17. Brewmeister70 - Formulating evil brewing plans....
18. Kleiny - Californian Common
19. Barramundi - Beer, probably home brewed...
20. WarmBeer - Hmmm, maybe a Mild
21. Ben - Stout. Irish inspired
22. mortz - no idea yet
23. Shortz - EoX Ale (no idea)
24. Don Mateo - not yet
25. Benny - ?
26. Neill - Bowel Movements
27. Wardhog - Vienna lager or American IPA
28. Rook - (pending he calls me back)

Reserves list in case anyone pulls out
1. Maple - Chances are it'll have rye in it
2.
3.


----------



## brendo (30/4/09)

Fents said:


> Nice one mate. Should be a wicked day / evening!
> 
> I vote 13th or 27th. (worthogs have a social night on the 20th and i dont want to detract from that). 27th works well, almost start of July too.
> 
> ...



hmmm... sounds like this calls for a poll  

Chipping in $$ for meat and salad, etc sounds like a plan to me.

Brendo


----------



## Neill (30/4/09)

I'm good for providing food money. Can bring a gas bottle and twin burner too if needed?


Any of the dates are fine. Later in the month would be better, give everything more time to condition.


Started a 27L batch yesterday for this. Secret recipe! 




p.s. it'll probably be crap


----------



## Barramundi (30/4/09)

whos gonna bring the brew rigs this time , swap brewday ??


----------



## Fents (30/4/09)

we need an admin to throw up a poll for us...

6th, 13th or 27th July...

27th will give everyone more brewing time too.


----------



## Fourstar (30/4/09)

Created Wiki Article,

anyone can update their status now and remove the congestion from this thread. 2 reserve spots left!


----------



## Barramundi (30/4/09)

perhaps the host should be the one to decide the date ... im all for the 27th in anycase , but doesnt worry me either way ..


----------



## Kleiny (30/4/09)

27th is the go for me.

Happy to chuck in some money for food

Might bring the brew rig (need a ute as to old one will probably be sold by then)

As Barra said as long as there's room for a swag im happy. 

What about parking could potentially have a lot of cars their?


----------



## Fourstar (30/4/09)

Kleiny said:


> What about parking could potentially have a lot of cars their?



Thornbury is quite car friendly street wise, especially if you are off high st. Very wide streets (i used to live there) in any case, if things get roudy, we can all stuble off to the northcote social club! :icon_cheers:


----------



## Leigh (1/5/09)

27th sounds good to me.

Happy to pitch in some cash!


----------



## Shortz (1/5/09)

Just to confirm....is it JUNE or JULY? I've seen conflicting things in the thread so far. 27th sounds good for me in either case.


----------



## Fents (1/5/09)

June 27th - even tho its a xmas in july themed swap.


----------



## Barramundi (1/5/09)

so its decided that its gonna be at beerdingo's place for certain ?


----------



## Fourstar (1/5/09)

beerDingo said:


> It's the house with the red car in front:



Flinders St, Sweet! i used to live in collins! Awesome, i can stumble down from the station and stumble home via the station!

I just ordered 3 recipes today... just realised none of them was my case swap! h34r: 

Considering i will be dry hopping, i need to account for 1 week primary~ +5days dry hop so 8-9 days fermentation, crash chill for 4 days the then bottle. 


So is the 27th the day to be set in stone? Whats good for you beerDingo? Crap, i better go buy a couple of cases of Coopers for bottles tonight too!


----------



## therook (1/5/09)

The rule use to be the plastic Coopers bottles, are we moving away from this Fents?

Rook


----------



## Fourstar (1/5/09)

therook said:


> The rule use to be the plastic Coopers bottles, are we moving away from this Fents?
> Rook



I think you have solved my conundrum Rook! Spend 20 odd dollars on coopers PET bottles and use a few longnecks to balance it out! Personally atm, I'd prefer to be drinking from my 7 kegs rather than forking out 80 odd bucks on coopers pale just to get to the bottles.

I have 100 odd Liters of beer at home, why PURCHASE another 18L??!


----------



## therook (1/5/09)

Fourstar said:


> I think you have solved my conundrum Rook! Spend 20 odd dollars on coopers PET bottles and use a few longnecks to balance it out! Personally atm, I'd prefer to be drinking from my 7 kegs rather than forking out 80 odd bucks on coopers pale just to get to the bottles.
> 
> I have 100 odd Liters of beer at home, why PURCHASE another 18L??!



It doesn't solve you problem all together as its all plastic no glass


----------



## Barramundi (1/5/09)

therook said:


> The rule use to be the plastic Coopers bottles, are we moving away from this Fents?
> 
> Rook




as much as i dont like plastic bottles , i think that for the swap theyre a good idea in that no one gets ripped of for bottles, you bring in plastic you take away plastic , no whinging about bringin glass and gettin plastic back and vice versa and all that , like i said i not a huge fan of the things personally but for the bigger swaps i think theyre the fairest and easiest way..

fourstar if its a glass swap dont stress i can possibly gather a few dozen bottles from mates etc etc


----------



## WarmBeer (1/5/09)

Glass is not good for me, as all my long necks are the 650ml ones.

Unless you fellas don't mind receiving only 650ml... Didn't think so


----------



## scott_penno (1/5/09)

From the rules in the OP:

2. The bottle shall be either 750 or 800ml tallies. Screw tops, PET and champagne bottles are acceptable.

I have plenty of glass longnecks and no PET bottles. Understand that others have PET bottles and no longnecks. For me personally, I don't care if I hand over glass and receive PET. How many are unhappy with the rule in the original post?

sap.


----------



## Barramundi (1/5/09)

mixing in champagne bottles is also bad news they dont box up well with other types of bottles... i know fents was the original poster , but surely theres enough common sense on line here ATM to make a decision before all kinds of confusion breaks loose, needs to be either one or the other , all glass beer bottles (750ml minimum) , or all PET 'coopers" style beer bottles , one or the other not both


----------



## Fourstar (1/5/09)

Barramundi said:


> fourstar if its a glass swap dont stress i can possibly gather a few dozen bottles from mates etc etc



Cheers mate, no stressing here. i don't mind having to get a few cases and drinking them up, gives my beer some time to age i guess, but my preference would be PET if everyone else went that route! 

In fairness, it should be one or the other, if the majority call for Glass, i'd be all for it, Just annoys me my housemates forced me to get rid of my excess bottles as i was kegging and had not immediate need for it. I can always ask my folks to drink a few cases of longnecks. for nothing in return! :lol:


----------



## hairofthedog (1/5/09)

here we go again glass vs plastic

why dont we vote on it i prefer glass even if im reciving 650ml the PET bottles r about 20 bucks for 15 so thats 40 bucks for those who need to buy them so for an extra 40 bucks buy glass & all your bottles come filled with coopers


----------



## brendo (1/5/09)

Barramundi said:


> mixing in champagne bottles is also bad news they dont box up well with other types of bottles... i know fents was the original poster , but surely theres enough common sense on line here ATM to make a decision before all kinds of confusion breaks loose, needs to be either one or the other , all glass beer bottles (750ml minimum) , or all PET 'coopers" style beer bottles , one or the other not both



surely a mix of std glass tallies or PET is fine - they sit together in milk crates together without too much trouble. Why do people with a stockpile of glass want to go out and buy PET bottles??

Frankly I don't really care what it comes in... just want the beer. 

Brendo


----------



## Fourstar (1/5/09)

Maybe we shouldn't limit the type of glass longnecks for those who are tight on budget and may prefer to buy a few cases of MB or VB over a case of coopers? Getting 100ml less from a VB glassie over a 750ml coopers.. will you really miss it? You wont from mine as they will be CPBF and you wont need to leave trub behind! Others, i'm not so sure.

We are in a GFC ya know!


----------



## Kleiny (1/5/09)

Got PET bottles from the last swap (remember you get as many back as you hand out)

So around they will go again.

I dont see what the fuss is, Ive got enough PET but no glass bottles, glass would be a PITA to get (Flame suit on: so mix it up and if you want back what you give out, get a life h34r: )

Kleiny


----------



## Fourstar (1/5/09)

Kleiny said:


> (Falme suit on: so mix it up and if you want back what you give out, get a life h34r: )



Shock!!! We shall crush the communists and their standardisation of coopers pale ale tallies! :lol:


----------



## Hutch (1/5/09)

My vote is for PET (only because that's all I've got). 
Yeah they're not as "nice" as glass, but does make sorting a bit easier (less risk of accidental breakage).
As long as they're filled with beer, all will be good.


----------



## brettprevans (1/5/09)

theres going to be beer in the bottles. i just thought we were swapping bottles!!!

seriously who gives a toss. it all came from the fact that PET come in a nice neat box and fit into a nice neat box. it just makjes things nice and tidy. but then again when is brewing ever nice and tidy.

more beer i say.


----------



## Wonderwoman (1/5/09)

brendo said:


> surely a mix of std glass tallies or PET is fine - they sit together in milk crates together without too much trouble. Why do people with a stockpile of glass want to go out and buy PET bottles??
> 
> Frankly I don't really care what it comes in... just want the beer.
> 
> Brendo




+1


----------



## Fourstar (1/5/09)

You know what,

I vote for 'whatever tallie you get' 650ml -800ml, PET, Wine bottle, whatever. as long as its 'aussie longneck size' VB-coopers tallies, im happy. I'd only feel ripped if i got Erdinger 500ml bottles in exchange for my 750ml bottles. 100ml difference?!?! Meh, i dont mind.


----------



## beerDingo (1/5/09)

Yep, since no-one has winged about 27th, it will be *Saturday 27th of June*.

Hey fourstar, I used to live in Collins St too. :icon_offtopic: 

Hmmmm, glass VS plastic..........

I really don't care. Obviously I'd prefer to drink out of glass, but since I only have grolsch size bottles, and a box of pete lying around, I'd lean towards pete. However, I really don't care. I'll let you guys decide. I don't mind if it's all glass, all plastic, or a mix. I think I'll let you guys fight it out on that one... Should we let maybe Fents make the final decision, as he's sorta organised it?


----------



## Kleiny (1/5/09)

Fents said:


> 2. The bottle shall be either 750 or 800ml tallies. Screw tops, PET and champagne bottles are acceptable.


 
i thought fents already spelt out the rules in post 1


----------



## therook (1/5/09)

brendo said:


> surely a mix of std glass tallies or PET is fine - they sit together in milk crates together without too much trouble. Why do people with a stockpile of glass want to go out and buy PET bottles??
> 
> Frankly I don't really care what it comes in... just want the beer.
> 
> Brendo



Because if you had of been involved in the last 4 case swaps you would have enough PET bottles


----------



## Fourstar (1/5/09)

therook said:


> Because if you had of been involved in the last 4 case swaps you would have enough PET bottles



Claws are out rook! *reaooww*

:icon_offtopic: I think the catters will have a hard one this weekend.  I'm tempted to see if my old man wants to go (Melbourne supporter).

I think he would want to leave me there at the end of the 1st Q :lol:


----------



## wakkatoo (1/5/09)

here's my two cents, take it or leave it h34r: :
I wanted to take part when I saw the thread title but was a unsure of if I would have my AG system up and running in time (yet to be 'stimulated'!). When I read the OP and I saw that glass was acceptable that changed my mind to a definate no as I'm a kegger and I personally find the PET's easier to manage. All my beer is drunk out of a glass so I don't really care what I'm pouring from, but having said that, IMO PET just makes the whole thing easier as they are all the same size, they stack a hell of a lot easier and are safer compared to glass if one was dropped.

As soon as I see a swap that is PET only, I'll be signing up straight away. Till then, I'll tag along if I'm allowed, share some of my kegged beer and generally talk shite until the wee hours of the morning  

Oh and anyone paying $20 for a pack of 15 Coopers PET's is getting ripped off. They are at most $12.99 here, and have been on sale for anything between that and $10.


----------



## Leigh (1/5/09)

Kleiny said:


> i thought fents already spelt out the rules in post 1




Agree Kleiny...people signed up or not according to that...change the rules now and people will jump off and others who missed out will be peeved.

Understand where people are coming from with regards the "give out x plastic and get back x plastic", but somehow from buying 30 plastics for the last case swap, I only have 20 left...


----------



## Neill (1/5/09)

Personally i think that if you're actually concerned about losing a few precious bottles, be they glass or PET, then you're really not understanding the whole purpose of a case swap. We are there to sample other people's beer, not sample their bloody bottle stocks you whinging idiots. 

Let me spell it out for you all

1. MAKE BEER
2. BOTTLE BEER IN BOTTLES OF ANY TYPE
3. BRING TO CASE SWAP
4. ENJOY

it's really not that hard. Anyone who doesn't want to participate because they're afraid of losing their precious glass/PET tallies can stay at home I reckon. Just be happy that a bunch of like-minded people can get together and share their passion.

/rant off


----------



## Fents (1/5/09)

hahahaha this cracks me up every swap.

look just cause i posted the OP no way im telling ppl what they should bottle with.

personally i've not got enough PET bottles from last swap as i've given some beer away in between then to mates and crew. so mine will be glass which i've got plenty of. in fact just to piss everyone off i might do half half. 

im sure were all old and ugly enough to check our gravity readings over two or three days and make sure we dont prime with too much suguarsss


----------



## Fourstar (1/5/09)

I might weigh it up, if PET is too expensive, 2 slabs of coopers it is.. my mate works at a bottle o so will store 2 slabs away for me... might get cost price too!


----------



## haysie (1/5/09)

I was too late for this one.
If anyone interested I have approx 30-40 pet`s gathering dust I would happily exchange for crown seal bottles.
Cheers n have fun boys n Superwoman

oops. Wonderwoman


----------



## br33zy (1/5/09)

We do vex on our vessels don't we?

Made me think of a Sunday lunch at a distant relative's house in a sleepy village nr St Albans North of London. While the old dear was in the kitchen putting the finishing touches on the yorkshire pudding; the girlfriend and I were dispatched to the local pub for a box of beer.
"A box of beer", I enquired politely?
"Just ask for a box of the bitter son, they'll know what to do."

Imagine my surprise after ducking under the oak beams to ask for a box of bitter at the bar; when the barman reached up to a shelf and pulled down a flat packed 2l waxed carton, opened it up, filled it from the beer engine, folded the top closed and handed it over. 

Ten minutes later we were back in the cottage downing a roast and pouring pints of bitter from a milk carton - who'd have thought...


----------



## wakkatoo (1/5/09)

Breezy too said:


> Ten minutes later we were back in the cottage downing a roast and pouring pints of bitter from a milk carton - who'd have thought...



ah yes, but do they stack properly?


----------



## br33zy (1/5/09)

wakkatoo said:


> ah yes, but do they stack properly?



Quite well in a milk crate as it happens


----------



## Kleiny (4/5/09)

Oh well cardboard boxes it is then :lol: 

Just soak a cardboard box in your brew and ring it out when you get here into whatever bottles people have.


----------



## therook (4/5/09)

Neill said:


> Personally i think that if you're actually concerned about losing a few precious bottles, be they glass or PET, then you're really not understanding the whole purpose of a case swap. We are there to sample other people's beer, not sample their bloody bottle stocks you whinging idiots.
> 
> Let me spell it out for you all
> 
> ...



Hey knuckle head, go back and read why we went to plastic in the other case swaps before offering your worthless advise

Rook

P.S look forward to meeting you

Rook


----------



## warrenlw63 (4/5/09)

Case swap entertainment. :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## therook (4/5/09)

warrenlw63 said:


> Case swap entertainment. :lol:
> 
> Warren -




LOL....It nearly happened at the last one Wazza at my place...

Rook


----------



## driveitlikeustoleit (4/5/09)

Ha. Am I allowed to bring it around in the bath tub I brewed it in?


----------



## Fourstar (4/5/09)

driveitlikeustoleit said:


> Ha. Am I allowed to bring it around in the bath tub I brewed it in?



Yes! If you where actually apart of the swap!


----------



## Quintrex (4/5/09)

Fourstar said:


> Yes! If you where actually apart of the swap!



Oh is he not?
I'd swear if I had read this thread correctly that he put his name down for a stout!!!!
I'd hate to have posted without thinking though...  

Q


----------



## Fourstar (4/5/09)

Quintrex said:


> I'd hate to have posted without thinking though...



If only that was the case Quintrex my man!

have a gander at the 'official list' in the wiki... or is someone getting bumped?!? :unsure: 

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...;showarticle=87

Edit: My bad, Rather tahn using his AHB handle he has used his 'slave name'... nice going BEN!

BTW, can you edit the wiki so we know who is bringing what to the swap... im sure you all have NFI who Braden is, which is why i used Fourstar.


----------



## Neill (5/5/09)

Rook i think you'll find about 10 different people having a whinge in this thread about losing their PET/glass tallies or being worried that they'll end up with 5 champage bottles, 15 PET bottles and 8 longnecks, which will signal the end of the world as we know it. This is what i was referring to.


----------



## Fourstar (5/5/09)

So to bring things back on topic so we can update the wiki. We are having the swap day on the 27th yes? As for bottles, it can be milk cartons for all we care, as long as its 750ml?!?


----------



## brettprevans (5/5/09)

Fourstar said:


> it can be milk cartons for all we care, as long as its 750ml?!?


I want my milk cartons to be Farmers Union brand thanks. wont accept anything else ;P


----------



## Fourstar (5/5/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> I want my milk cartons to be Farmers Union brand thanks. wont accept anything else ;P



Sorry i only have Pauls Goats Milk... hope thats ok?!?!

I'm in 2 minds about doing a AIPA now as Mcook is doing the same. I'm tempted to-do an AAA instead. Hmm maybe i'll sleep on it.


----------



## Neill (5/5/09)

Yep Fourstar, anything as long as it's 750ml. Just looking through my stocks it looks like i'll have to get some PETs and have a mix, apparently those grain and grape longnecks aren't 750ml, i have heaps of them but few proper 750ml ones. hmmm might have to duck out and get some PETs before bottling this baby


----------



## Fents (5/5/09)

Fourstar said:


> So to bring things back on topic so we can update the wiki. We are having the swap day on the 27th yes? As for bottles, it can be milk cartons for all we care, as long as its 750ml?!?



i updated it this morning.


----------



## Fourstar (5/5/09)

for convenience, i think i'll just get some PETs. Whilst i dont mind drinking coopers. Having to neck over 2 cases of longnecks and drink my beer in between, i'd be looking at a longneck a day AND my beer too!. After the case swap i will be checking into AA meetings!


----------



## brettprevans (5/5/09)

funny prick Fourstar. 

thinking i might abuse everyones tastebuds with a pomagranite cider? any objections? mind you i suppose thats not a beer. 

maybe a golden ale. decisions decicions


----------



## brendo (5/5/09)

I brewed mine on sunday and pitched yeast last night... so it is all underway as we speak.

Brendo


----------



## Fourstar (5/5/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> thinking i might abuse everyones tastebuds




Well, That was my plan with the AIPA. Maybe i should stick with it and have a battle off with Mcook for the kick ass IPA award?  

I really want to brew a style that will go down well with everyone. As there are some here not fond of Cascade etc. Then again, i rarely brew Bitters or mildly hopped beers. Maybe a Cream Ale is in order? a lawnmower beer for the dead of winter?!?! Oh oh oh! i know, do another batch of my Bacon and Pancakes Brown ale! This time, up the Rauch malt to 20% interesting! Definitely sleeping on this one i think!


----------



## brettprevans (5/5/09)

hmm cream ale. brown ale good also. i love making browns but i want to do something differant this time as all my swap contributions have been darkjer styles


----------



## Neill (5/5/09)

Mate i wouldn't try to make something that everybody will like, i reckon that's nearly impossible. Just do something that YOU like, and are proud of. Something original. If a few snobby beer critics don't like the taste then really who cares, at least we've all broadened our experiences with brewing! B)


----------



## Fourstar (5/5/09)

Neill said:


> Mate i wouldn't try to make something that everybody will like, i reckon that's nearly impossible. Just do something that YOU like, and are proud of. Something original. If a few snobby beer critics don't like the taste then really who cares, at least we've all broadened our experiences with brewing! B)



Yeah mate i know that i just don't want to be brewing something that allot of people don't like to drink such as lambic :icon_drool2: . I'l see how this current brown ale is aging. If its good, its a goer. If it aint, AIPA or Cream Ale it is!


----------



## [email protected] (5/5/09)

Fourstar said:


> Sorry i only have Pauls Goats Milk... hope thats ok?!?!
> 
> I'm in 2 minds about doing a AIPA now as Mcook is doing the same. I'm tempted to-do an AAA instead. Hmm maybe i'll sleep on it.



I brewed my American IPA on Saturday, seems to be fermenting away nicely--but don't let that stop you, would be good to have something to compare against.

Mal


----------



## Fourstar (5/5/09)

mcook said:


> but don't let that stop you, would be good to have something to compare against.



That's what i was thinking to see how others go about their IPA. If i go this option, im leaving mine to the last minute to get that slap in the face of hop aroma/flavour! :icon_drool2:


----------



## Neill (5/5/09)

FWIW my recipe is quite lightly hopped, it's supposed to be an easy drinking summer ale, i'm not out to destroy tastebuds with this one


----------



## WarmBeer (5/5/09)

Okay, it feels like I'm the only extract brewer in the whole case swap at the moment.

Is anybody likely to get pissy over the fact they've handed over a painstakingly crafted AG beer, and only getting a "poverty" extract brew in return? 

Hope not, but wanted to come clean with everybody up front. I reckon it's a pretty drink, and look forward to getting feedback on my brews.

So, is anybody else in the swap doing partial/extract/k&b/k&k, or is everybody else on the grain train? I know the original post was welcoming of brewers one-and-all.


----------



## Fourstar (5/5/09)

WarmBeer said:


> Is anybody likely to get pissy over the fact they've handed over a painstakingly crafted AG beer, and only getting a "poverty" extract brew in return?



I wont! One of my best beers was extract.


----------



## Neill (5/5/09)

mate just don't let anyone know that it's an extract brew. betcha nobody will know otherwise 




p.s. mine's an extract brew too, so you're not alone


----------



## Wardhog (5/5/09)

WarmBeer said:


> Is anybody likely to get pissy over the fact they've handed over a painstakingly crafted AG beer, and only getting a "poverty" extract brew in return?



I know I won't, and I have enough faith in the guys here that they won't too. I've been in 3 swaps before this one, and one of THE most memorable beers was an extract beer. Where the hell is 65bellett these days, anyway?


----------



## beerDingo (5/5/09)

Hey Warmbeer, brew whatever you can. Partials/AG/Kit, whatever...


----------



## WarmBeer (5/5/09)

Sweet, looking forward to my first case swap. Going to be good to put some faces to the (nick)names that pop up on the forum.

Plus, I always enjoy the chance to talk s&^t and drink beer with like-minded blokes.

Oh, BTW, "I reckon it's a pretty drink" should be "I reckon it's a pretty *good* drink", but hey, it might have been a freudian slip


----------



## Fourstar (5/5/09)

WarmBeer said:


> Oh, BTW, "I reckon it's a pretty drink" should be "I reckon it's a pretty *good* drink", but hey, it might have been a freudian slip



Looks like we identify WB's swap bottles as the ones with the 2 dollar shop kiddies flower stickers on them! :lol:


----------



## Shortz (5/5/09)

I'm making a partial which is almost an extract brew, but i'm looking forward to all the recipes and shared brewing knowledge/bulls*** that i will learn. And it will inspire me onto to greater brewing feats! WOOOHOHOO! "I'm excited"


----------



## Fourstar (5/5/09)

Shortz said:


> WOOOHOHOO! "I'm excited"



It better not be as much as big Kev like i learnt


----------



## Wonderwoman (5/5/09)

WarmBeer said:


> Okay, it feels like I'm the only extract brewer in the whole case swap at the moment.
> 
> Is anybody likely to get pissy over the fact they've handed over a painstakingly crafted AG beer, and only getting a "poverty" extract brew in return?
> 
> ...



I'm doing a k+b brew


----------



## Leigh (5/5/09)

WarmBeer said:


> Okay, it feels like I'm the only extract brewer in the whole case swap at the moment.
> 
> Is anybody likely to get pissy over the fact they've handed over a painstakingly crafted AG beer, and only getting a "poverty" extract brew in return?
> 
> ...



You are definately not alone...mine will be an extract brew too.


----------



## Kleiny (12/5/09)

All done

One 1072 OG Traditional Bock on its way for the vic swap


----------



## Fourstar (12/5/09)

This or next weekend will be the brewing to cube of the AIPA. Might do a brew breakdown pictorial of the day if i can be bothered. Hops Hops Hops Hops!

So far the Hop bill is: Simcoe, Amarillo and Chinook... Very tempted to add some cascade in their too!

Cheers!


----------



## Kleiny (12/5/09)

Fourstar said:


> This or next weekend will be the brewing to cube of the AIPA. Might do a brew breakdown pictorial of the day if i can be bothered. Hops Hops Hops Hops!
> 
> So far the Hop bill is: Simcoe, Amarillo and Chinook... Very tempted to add some cascade in their too!
> 
> Cheers!



Love the simcoe, amarillo, cascade combo.

looking forward to tasteing this one


----------



## Hutch (12/5/09)

Californian Common in primary now, chugging along nicely.

Finally put my US Northern Brewer to good use. Recipe loosely based on the one in "Brewing Classic Styles".
Hit all my targets, and pitched a nice big starter, so hopefully should be a good one. Just hope that 23Ltrs doesn't cause it to crawl out of the fermenter.

Mmmmmm... malty, minty and woody :icon_drunk:


----------



## Fourstar (12/5/09)

Hutch said:


> Californian Common in primary now, chugging along nicely.
> Mmmmmm... malty, minty and woody



Sounds really good Hutch. Ive wanted to-do a cal common since i started brewing. It was the whole reason i purchased a Cal Lager smackpack. Turns out i ended up using it for a CAP. i might have to crack out a slant and get it on the stirplate. Unfortunately it will be on a little waiting list as i need to culture up some 1056 for a cream ale, then repitch the slurry for the Caseswap AIPA. only 6 1/2 weekends away. It might be best for me to crank out the AIPA this weekend then! :icon_drool2:


----------



## hairyson (12/5/09)

Wardhog said:


> Where the hell is 65bellett these days, anyway?


I'm thinking of channeling 65bellett with a version of his Squirrelfoot Bitter for this case swap. Love the EKG.
benny


----------



## brettprevans (12/5/09)

benny said:


> I'm thinking of channeling 65bellett with a version of his Squirrelfoot Bitter for this case swap. Love the EKG.
> benny


I channeled 65b a few months ago and made the SFB. I must have had some bad reception as I managed to put a heap of dark malt in there instaed of dry light malt. came out nothing like SFB and more like an english bitter. still a nice ber though.

anyways. a nice light bitter would be ace benny


----------



## Hutch (12/5/09)

Fourstar said:


> Sounds really good Hutch. Ive wanted to-do a cal common since i started brewing. It was the whole reason i purchased a Cal Lager smackpack. Turns out i ended up using it for a CAP. i might have to crack out a slant and get it on the stirplate. Unfortunately it will be on a little waiting list as i need to culture up some 1056 for a cream ale, then repitch the slurry for the Caseswap AIPA. only 6 1/2 weekends away. It might be best for me to crank out the AIPA this weekend then! :icon_drool2:


I made it once before - 2 years ago - using German NB, which is apparently a different kettle of fish (not bad, just different).
Looking forward to how this one turns out, and getting to taste this unique style.


----------



## Leigh (12/5/09)

Just got the wort in the primary now, will pitch the proofed S23 in the morning...cutting it fine, but should get 3 week ferment, 3 week lager and 1/2 week in bottles...

If this is not ready, I have a pale in the secondary and an amber in primary, so will have something ready!


----------



## Neill (12/5/09)

i've gelatined my ale today, the bloody thing has only gotten to 1018 FG from 1048 OG, it tastes alright but i have no idea why it's not fully fermented out, i used every trick in the book to get it further but no chance. anyway i'll see if it improves over the next few days, if not i'll just use the amber ale i've got going for the case swap.


----------



## Hutch (12/5/09)

Hutch said:


> Californian Common in primary now, chugging along nicely.
> ...Just hope that 23Ltrs doesn't cause it to crawl out of the fermenter.





Spoke too soon...





Better go and clean that up.


----------



## WarmBeer (13/5/09)

Got my Mild in the fermenter, but think I was a little generous with the spec. grains and weighing out my LME. Was shooting for an OG of 1040, but ended up with 1052.

Looking at a 5.5% abv "Mild", so will dub it "Mild with a touch of Wild". I'm sure nobody will complain about the extra alcohol


----------



## Kleiny (13/5/09)

Leigh said:


> cutting it fine, but should get 3 week ferment, 3 week lager and 1/2 week in bottles...



In the same boat with my Bock but its firing up with the yeast cake from my Oktoberfest made a few weeks earlier, so its off to a good start.


----------



## Brewmeister70 (17/5/09)

Brewed a mildish Kolsch Friday and pitched the starter yesterday arvo - going nicely at 16-degrees. When do we start posting recipes, guys?


----------



## lucas (18/5/09)

assuming the wiki was up to date, I think I've just filled the last spot in the swap. planning on trying to brew a smoked porter


----------



## tim_mortensen (18/5/09)

Hi swappers,

I have to pull out of the swap unfortunately, will not be possible to brew for it.

So slot #22 is now available for whoever wants in on the swap.

Cheers,
Tim


----------



## Fents (18/5/09)

did my apa yesterday. chinnok, cascade and 1056. should be a bit of alright.


----------



## Hutch (18/5/09)

Brewmeister70 said:


> When do we start posting recipes, guys?



 LINK


----------



## Fents (18/5/09)

what happened to rook? did he pull the pin?

Lucas - welcome back, been a while mate...i have moved you up to number 22 if thats ok, just incase we dont get 28 so there is no gap...

So # 28 is free guys? Maple?


----------



## therook (18/5/09)

Fents said:


> what happened to rook? did he pull the pin?
> 
> Lucas - welcome back, been a while mate...i have moved you up to number 22 if thats ok, just incase we dont get 28 so there is no gap...
> 
> So # 28 is free guys? Maple?




I'm still here Fento, I'll be coming but not swapping this year mate

Rook


----------



## Kleiny (18/5/09)

therook said:


> I'm still here Fento, I'll be coming but not swapping this year mate
> 
> Rook



You had better come rook i want my shirts and to catch up for a beer


----------



## Fents (18/5/09)

therook said:


> I'm still here Fento, I'll be coming but not swapping this year mate
> 
> Rook



cool mate. :icon_cheers:


----------



## AUHEAMIC (18/5/09)

Aussie Stouts in the bottle. Gravity finished a little high (1.018) but I over bittered so it seems to have balanced out OK.

This is the first stout I have made. I was quite impressed with the smell of the mash. A bit like freshly brewed coffee.


----------



## reg (18/5/09)

Sorry guys but I am pulling out.

#7 is now available.


----------



## Fents (18/5/09)

whats the go reg? why?


----------



## brettprevans (18/5/09)

f*ck. im really gonna have to pull my finger out now and brew something. I was thinking i wasnt gonna have time but too many have pulled out for me to pull out. 

hmmmm oh well it will have to be an ale.


----------



## therook (18/5/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> f*ck. im really gonna have to pull my finger out now and brew something. I was thinking i wasnt gonna have time but too many have pulled out for me to pull out.
> 
> hmmmm oh well it will have to be an ale.



If people keep pulling out i will go in it as long as there is no more than 24, thats including mine.

Mark


----------



## Fourstar (18/5/09)

everything is going down the gurgler!

if push comes to shove fents, kleiny, hutch and the rest that have brewed... we might have a 2-3bottle each swap!

If the plug is pulled. i'll still be happy to neck this overtly hoppy AIPA myself!


----------



## brettprevans (18/5/09)

nup im right now i recon. ive put on my thinking cap and will brew a darkish ale (sorry) but a slightly differant one. i dont think many will have tried this one.


----------



## brendo (18/5/09)

mine is brewed and will hit bottles this week... so I am definitely still in. Just can't garauntee how long I am going to be able to hand around for.

I may have missed it... but do we have a confirmed start time? 

I'm hoping for a mid-arvo kick-off as evening could be a little problematic for me... but will go with the flow.

Brendo


----------



## WarmBeer (18/5/09)

Please, please, please no more drop-outs!

I'd be left with 23 litres of my own beer to drink :icon_vomit: 

</sarcasm>

I'm happy to go with the flow guys, regarding numbers. If we only end up going 24, or less, it's not a big deal, as regardless of how many people, you get as much beer as you give.


----------



## Fents (18/5/09)

brendo said:


> mine is brewed and will hit bottles this week... so I am definitely still in. Just can't garauntee how long I am going to be able to hand around for.
> 
> I may have missed it... but do we have a confirmed start time?
> 
> ...



up to beerdingo really what time we start but other swaps have started at midday or thereabouts. i know i'll be there early to setup/light the spit.


----------



## brendo (18/5/09)

Fents said:


> up to beerdingo really what time we start but other swaps have started at midday or thereabouts. i know i'll be there early to setup/light the spit.



sweet... that's sorta what I was hoping for. Up to beerdingo of course...


----------



## Fourstar (18/5/09)

Dingo....

And the start time is.....


----------



## beerDingo (18/5/09)

I'm up for starting at similar times to other swaps. So official kick off will be 1pm. Fents is coming early to start the spit roast, so I spose people can rock up from around 11ish onwards... Fents, what time do you reckon the spit will be done?


----------



## Neill (18/5/09)

mine's getting bottled on the weekend, it's in secondary now. tasting good, i went the safe route with this one so it's not massively hopped, some of you hop addicts might turn your nose up at this one but i reckon it'll be good!


----------



## brettprevans (18/5/09)

well my recipe is up. i'll make this bad boy in the next day or so.


Also remember to update your details in the wiki


----------



## hairofthedog (20/5/09)

i got my case swap brew out the way today dortmunder delight done & dusted :icon_cheers: 

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
8.00 kg Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) (1.6 SRM) Grain 65.84 % 
4.00 kg Munich Malt (9.0 SRM) Grain 32.92 % 
0.15 kg Melanoiden Malt (20.0 SRM) Grain 1.23 % 
70.00 gm Hallertauer Aroma [7.00 %] (60 min) Hops 22.7 IBU 
70.00 gm Hallertauer Aroma [7.00 %] (5 min) Hops 4.5 IBU 
1 Pkgs Bohemian Lager (Wyeast Labs #2124) [Starter 125 ml] Yeast-Lager 



should be a banger my last one was great & ive stepped it up a notch with liquid yeast


----------



## Fents (20/5/09)

last dorty sure was a cracker mate.


----------



## Hutch (20/5/09)

My Cal Common is now 8 days in primary, and still chewing away slowly.
Down to about 1.018 from 1.052 - Taking its bloody time. I mashed low, and was hoping for a dry-ish finish.

Anyway, should be bottled and carbed in time for swap-day


----------



## WarmBeer (20/5/09)

Arrrrgggggghhhh, my Mild has turned out to be very, very "Mild" 

I'm trying to take some desperate measures to bring it up to scratch - See here

I wasn't even trying a new recipe, this is a tried-and-trusted beer I'm loving at the moment.

The message I'm taking out of all this is "Drink. Brew. Idiot"


----------



## Neill (20/5/09)

haha yeah it's funny how you can make ten million batches without problems, but as soon as you need one for a case swap it all goes to shit. mine's attenuating really slowly too, down to 1015 from 1048, i think it's almost done. will gelatine this one tomorrow and bottle on the weekend. gunna be a big malty body on this, hope it tastes okay!


----------



## Hutch (25/5/09)

Hutch said:


> My Cal Common is now 8 days in primary, and still chewing away slowly.
> Down to about 1.018 from 1.052 - Taking its bloody time. I mashed low, and was hoping for a dry-ish finish.
> 
> Anyway, should be bottled and carbed in time for swap-day



Had to bottle this a little early (FG 1.014) - my primary sprung a slow leak one night, though I only lost about 1/2 Ltr before I discovered it. Bloody crappy cheap plastic taps. 
Still managed 30 PET Bottles out of it, so I'm all set to go - Should be ready to drink @ end of June.


----------



## Fourstar (26/5/09)

If all things goto plan, my AIPA will be hitting the slurry of my cream ale, this weekend at the latest. The cream ale is moving slowly from recent cold weather on the weekend Its @ 1.020, shooting for 1.012. Its been in primary for 5 days now, activity for the past 3 (krausen). I just hope it attenuates well. If it doesnt, i might look at reverting to some dry US-05. h34r: 

Maybe i should top-crop while i can! The krausen is around 5-6 inches thick!


----------



## Fents (27/5/09)

same my apa has been in primary for 1 week now and has only dropped from 1.052 to 1.038. going like a snail.


----------



## brendo (27/5/09)

My bright ale hit the bottles on Sunday... I had forgotten how much I hate bottling since I got into kegs <_< 

Brendo


----------



## Hutch (27/5/09)

Fents said:


> same my apa has been in primary for 1 week now and has only dropped from 1.052 to 1.038. going like a snail.


1056 must be struggling to munch through all that Chinook resin. Mouth-puckering goodness!


----------



## Kleiny (27/5/09)

I hope my Bock is traveling well as im in phuket and wont get back to it until next week (Singha until then)


----------



## Fourstar (27/5/09)

Kleiny said:


> I hope my Bock is traveling well as im in phuket and wont get back to it until next week (Singha until then)



Thats a shame! <_< 

Singha + Phuket Beach * 35 deg day @ 70% humidity = :icon_drool2: :icon_drool2: 

My Cream ale is down to 1.015 today... i'll give it till Saturday and rack her for the AIPA! im going paintball saturday morning, i just hope my body is capable of doing anything that afternoon.


----------



## Fents (28/5/09)

Kleiny said:


> I hope my Bock is traveling well as im in phuket and wont get back to it until next week (Singha until then)



hey mate can you bring me back a bar mat from the "Aussie" pub over there? cheers


----------



## therook (28/5/09)

Fents said:


> hey mate can you bring me back a bar mat from the "Aussie" pub over there? cheers



I'm sure he can get you some potato chips mate if he can't get the bar mat :lol: 

Rook


----------



## Fents (28/5/09)

therook said:


> I'm sure he can get you some potato chips mate if he can't get the bar mat :lol:
> 
> Rook



hahaha just make sure there birds "eye" chilli!


----------



## beerDingo (28/5/09)

hairofthedog said:


> i got my case swap brew out the way today dortmunder delight done & dusted :icon_cheers:
> 
> Amount Item Type % or IBU
> 8.00 kg Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) (1.6 SRM) Grain 65.84 %
> ...



Why don't ya put it in the recipe thread? :unsure:


----------



## Fents (28/5/09)

So has everyone filled in wether they are attending or not? be good to get some numbers....under a month away now.


----------



## beerDingo (28/5/09)

Hey all,

Number 7 and 28 have pulled out. Well it looks like it. So do we have any takers?

beerDingo


----------



## Maple (28/5/09)

beerDingo said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Number 7 and 28 have pulled out. Well it looks like it. So do we have any takers?
> 
> beerDingo


I'd have jumped at it, but unfortunately, mrs maple is out of town and I have sole custody of the assistant that week.


----------



## Fents (28/5/09)

if everyones still brewed 28 bottles bring em all and we can give Rook and Maple a case to go home with too.


----------



## therook (28/5/09)

Fents said:


> if everyones still brewed 28 bottles bring em all and we can give Rook and Maple a case to go home with too.




I'm bottling a brew this weekend, so i'll give you guys the privalidge off drinking my beers again, provided i get 28 bottles out of it

Rook


----------



## therook (28/5/09)

Fents said:


> if everyones still brewed 28 bottles bring em all and we can give Rook and Maple a case to go home with too.



You a good man Fents, i don't agree what the others keep saying about you :icon_cheers: 

Rook


----------



## Neill (28/5/09)

i'm bottling tomorrow, looking good!


----------



## Fents (28/5/09)

therook said:


> I'm bottling a brew this weekend, so i'll give you guys the privalidge off drinking my beers again, provided i get 28 bottles out of it
> 
> Rook



i was gonna say shutup and just put ya name on the list but you already have ahahahahaha. :lol:


----------



## Wardhog (29/5/09)

Sampled what little leftover Vienna lager there was last night. I think you blokes will like it.

It has a little astringency to it, and is too roasty for what I planned it to be - but only to a small degree, not enough to stop it being an enjoyable beer.
Bring on the day!


I'll also bring along some IPA loaded to the gills with Galaxy and Cascade. This was the other beer that could've made it in to the swap, but I liked it too much to give all of it away to you blokes.
I've never enjoyed having my face implode so much. :icon_drool2:


----------



## Fents (29/5/09)

^^ you on cooking duties again mate? hahahahahahahaha


----------



## Hutch (29/5/09)

Wardhog said:


> I'll also bring along some IPA loaded to the gills with Galaxy and Cascade. This was the other beer that could've made it in to the swap, but I liked it too much to give all of it away to you blokes.
> I've never enjoyed having my face implode so much. :icon_drool2:


Sounds awesome Wardy. Would love to try your IPA - Galaxy sure is potent stuff.
I'm still trying to decide what to bring for consumption on the day, though I don't think we'll be short of choice either way.

Does anyone think we should combine the swap with a brew day?
I've got a surplus of different hops that I could donate to a worthy cause.

Hutch.


----------



## brettprevans (29/5/09)

we could. ive got an extra mash tun not currently hooked up that i could donate for the day if we need it.


----------



## Hutch (29/5/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> we could. ive got an extra mash tun not currently hooked up that i could donate for the day if we need it.


All my stuff is portable, so could bring along any of...
* 40Ltr Urn (3kW)
* 30Ltr Urn (2.4kW)
* March Pump
* 36Ltr KeepCold Mash tun


----------



## brettprevans (29/5/09)

ive also got a 50L HLT running a 3Kw element if someone has 3phase power to run it.


----------



## Wardhog (29/5/09)

Fents said:


> ^^ you on cooking duties again mate? hahahahahahahaha



You philistines don't appreciate my CASCADE ONIONS


----------



## Fents (29/5/09)

kleiny brought his system last time and knocked one out...a brew that is. im already bringing the spit but i spose if there was heaps of intrest i could squeeze in the 120L mashtun and 120L kettle.

edit - im not driving the brew tho...im happy basting, drinking and smoking by the spit.


----------



## Barramundi (29/5/09)

i could bring my burner and a 50 litre kettle even the mash tun and hlt if required , prehaps someone should canvas this plan to dingo ..


----------



## Leigh (29/5/09)

I don't have much in the way of AG equipment, but...if I bring my cube, can I take it home filled with fresh wort that somebody else made?


----------



## Hutch (29/5/09)

Leigh said:


> I don't have much in the way of AG equipment, but...if I bring my cube, can I take it home filled with fresh wort that somebody else made?



Maybe some of the non-AG brewers could be involved, and take home a cube to do with as they please....BYO cubes...
(might need a limit on numbers, as we can only make as much wort as we have gas kettle capacity).


----------



## beerDingo (29/5/09)

I'm more than happy if people want to brew. I'll help, but don't want to drive.

I've got a 70 litre Mash tun (Techni Ice Esky).
1 50 litre keggle (got another 2 that I need to convert, hopefully they will be ready, but may not be).
1 Rambo burner, which the keggle fits perfectly on.


----------



## Hutch (29/5/09)

beerDingo said:


> I'm more than happy if people want to brew. I'll help, but don't want to drive.
> 
> I've got a 70 litre Mash tun (Techni Ice Esky).
> 1 50 litre keggle (got another 2 that I need to convert, hopefully they will be ready, but may not be).
> 1 Rambo burner, which the keggle fits perfectly on.


I think there's enough interest so far to make this a goer, and I'm happy to help drive it, as I'll need to stay semi-sober for kid duties in the evening.
Perhaps we need a separate thread to organise the logistics of this (quantity, beer style, ingredients, equipment, etc.).


----------



## WarmBeer (29/5/09)

More than happy to be "fetch-it boy" on the day, as I've never AG'ed before.

Should we look at limiting it to 10, or even 5 litre cubes, so there'll be enough to go around?

Will make the train trip home lots of fun, what with 2 crates of long-necks from the swap, plus a cube of &^%$ing hot wort. Might make arrangements to pick stuff up the next day.

Ooooohhh, all grain brewing, how exciting!!!


----------



## Fourstar (29/5/09)

WarmBeer said:


> Might make arrangements to pick stuff up the next day.



Dingo mate, i think you better be home on the sunday. i guarantee everyone will want to pickup the next day. I bet i wont be arsed dragging home 28 bottles by hand via the crappy public transport system. not to mention running the gauntlet of death with all the druggo/alchoholics on the epping hurstbridge line!

I had the greatest train ride home tonight. A couple got on @ north richmond with a pram. The top fo the pram has drink holders for baby bottles etc. 1 had a big can of Woodstock, the other was a Kirov Cruizer! The guy pulls the babys milk bottle out of his wu-tang clan jacket and gives it to the mother, then antoher 2 open bottles of kirov cruisers for themselves  

Glad i was getting off at the next station.

Now thats parenting!


----------



## Wardhog (29/5/09)

I have a 50L mashtun, 50L HLT, and 80L kettle and 4 ring burner + stand that I could contribute to the day. I too will be under my own power, having to drive home. So, Hutch, if you want to form a brewmaster partnership, I'll be in it. I'll just add the condition that we be finished and cleaned up by 5.30.

I know I can wrangle 50L of wort from my system.


----------



## Leigh (30/5/09)

Sounds like we might have several brews going? Happy to contribute labour and $$ if we split the wort.

I'll see where you guys get to over the next week.


----------



## Barramundi (31/5/09)

im not really keen to brew but am happy to bring gear to help someone else get a brew on 
, having said that id be willing to help along the way too ..

i have a 50litre HLT , 50 ltr esky tun and a 50 litre boiler and burner..


----------



## Wardhog (1/6/09)

Actually, I'm going to retract the offer of co-driving the brewing. I've just found out I'll be off for a week-long course in Sydney and coming back on the 26th.

It'll likely be a short stay at the swap day - not long enough to see a brew through.

^Not intentional poetry.


----------



## Maple (1/6/09)

Wardhog said:


> .... I've just found out I'll be off for a week-long course in Sydney and coming back on the 26th.
> ...



It this what the judge handed down in return for the suspended sentence? h34r:


----------



## therook (1/6/09)

I'm bottling my contribution tonight....does anyone want some 1469 slurry saved for them? and also in a couple of weeks i'll have some 2007 Slurry.

Let me know ASAP or it wont be getting saved as i have slants of these

Rook


----------



## brettprevans (1/6/09)

therook said:


> I'm bottling my contribution tonight....does anyone want some 1469 slurry saved for them? and also in a couple of weeks i'll have some 2007 Slurry.
> 
> Let me know ASAP or it wont be getting saved as i have slants of these
> 
> Rook


since i cant PM for another 5min.....I'll take some slurry Rook. Cheers. 
Ill have some nice healthy T58 & K97 slurry shortly if anyone wants any.


----------



## Wardhog (1/6/09)

Maple said:


> It this what the judge handed down in return for the suspended sentence? h34r:



I pleaded for the death penalty but the judge was in a bad mood and decided I should go to Sydney instead

Why hello there my NSW brothers, why have you all got pitchforks and torches?


----------



## Kleiny (1/6/09)

Im in on the brew day, i was gonna bring my system anyway, so all the usually brewing gear.

Rook i will have some 1469.

What beer are we going to make?

Recipe suggestions?


----------



## Wardhog (1/6/09)

therook said:


> I'm bottling my contribution tonight....does anyone want some 1469 slurry saved for them? and also in a couple of weeks i'll have some 2007 Slurry.
> 
> Let me know ASAP or it wont be getting saved as i have slants of these
> 
> Rook



Yes, please.


----------



## Kleiny (3/6/09)

Bock went into the bottles last night 7%alc and ive brought them inside to try and carb them.

Tasted great out of the fermenter so should be a good contribution.

Just hanging around for the swap now :chug:


----------



## Brewmeister70 (3/6/09)

My Kolsch has decided it wants to ferment out further, probably because I let it 'go to sleep' by allowing it to touch thirteen-degrees at one point. It should at least not be sweet like I feared it was going to end up when I racked and Polyclared it last Friday.


----------



## Shortz (5/6/09)

I've bottled mine, although the recipe should be for the standard 23litres, rather than the volume i quote, had to stretch it for more people.

I can supply labour, fermenter barrels and a cube. possibly some kesh for ingredients.


----------



## chappo1970 (5/6/09)

Wow a case swap thread without sheep, barmaids with big hooters, hazing and general tom foolery? You buggers are fair dinkum weirdo's... h34r: 

Chap Chap


----------



## Fents (5/6/09)

you should stop by one year chappo...more "hazing" than you can poke a stick at, think everyone the last two years has been well and truly hazed out by the amount i smoke. Tom also makes an apperance every year trust me on that one.

As for sheep we leave that to NZers.


----------



## beerDingo (5/6/09)

Bottled my DunkelWiesen last night. I wish I had racked it a while ago when it still had a real strong banana smell. It got stuck at 1022, and didn't move for a while untill I racked it, but it had lost a bit of it's smell by then.


----------



## Fourstar (5/6/09)

Well im going to dry hop tonight or tomorrow dependant on what time i get home this evening. Ive still got a thick krausen on her. I might skim/crop it and then dryhop as i want the hops IN the beer. Not as a grassy crust on the krausen!  GOt to see if all these hops will fit in my tea ball, otherwise they are going in a hopbag or free balling!


----------



## chappo1970 (5/6/09)

Fents said:


> you should stop by one year chappo...more "hazing" than you can poke a stick at, think everyone the last two years has been well and truly hazed out by the amount i smoke. Tom also makes an apperance every year trust me on that one.
> 
> As for sheep we leave that to NZers.



Fents my friend next year I'm in just for shytes and giggles...

But you guysreally need sheep, yeah!







Love and kisses

Chappo


----------



## Kleiny (6/6/09)

Ok

What beers are everybody going to bring?

I have a keg of Oatmeal Stout or a keg of Landlord Clone (Doc)

Thinking about bringing the landlord as im drinking the first keg of it now and it is pretty nice, however the stout is great too (any preference) 

How much room for kegs at party central?

Kleiny

P.S. I can bring a sheep from the farm for chappo's sake if required (just dont be dirty with her because she's betroved to my cousin) :lol:


----------



## WarmBeer (6/6/09)

What's the polite thing to do (yes, I'm a case swap n00b)?

Do I bring enough to drink for myself on the day, then share the love once I get there? 

Should I plan to bring "TOO MUCH BEER (tm)", knowing things will get messy?

Can't wait, 20 more sleeps to go!


----------



## Hutch (6/6/09)

Kleiny said:


> Thinking about bringing the landlord as im drinking the first keg of it now and it is pretty nice, however the stout is great too (any preference)



Yeah, bring the Landlord for sure! 
I'm thinking of bringing a minikeg of Ringwood Bitter.
Mmmmm Ringwood - sucking down a pint right now. I love this yeast! :beerbang:


----------



## Fents (7/6/09)

kleiny +1 for the landlord, i've yet to try it and would love a tatste!

Warmbeer - bring whatever beer you like, too much is never enough, everyone just brings whatever and then everyone drinks whatever beer's are there, its def a sharing thing.

should be about enough room for 10 kegs, 2 in doms keg fridge and 8 in a old dead fridge he will have lying on its side filled with ice, of course as always if you bring a keg also bring something to dispense it....pluto gun, bronco tap, wahtever.

There is usually enough sodastream bottles brought on the day for gas (i have mine, dom has one and so does barra) and im sure plenty of others will bring gas as well just in case. 

i'm bottling my swap today hopefully and brewing tommorow so i'll have a keg for the swap.


----------



## Fents (7/6/09)

still need to know if the following heads are attending :

6. sappas - Better Red Than Dead Irish Ale
16. Chris Taylor - Red Ale
21. Ben - Stout. Irish inspired
22. Lucas - Smoked Porter
24. Don Mateo - not yet
25. Benny - ESB - no idea

pls update the wiki page here - http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...;showarticle=87


----------



## scott_penno (7/6/09)

Fents said:


> still need to know if the following heads are attending :
> 
> 6. sappas - Better Red Than Dead Irish Ale
> 16. Chris Taylor - Red Ale
> ...



Wiki updated.

It'll be great to put faces to names on the day...

sap.


----------



## Kleiny (7/6/09)

1 keg of Landlord it is then.

Hutch, pls bring the ringwood i have not had a chance to use this yeast yet but it gets great support from some on here.

Warmbeer, bring what you can there will be plenty of beer there and the more there is the better.

Not long now and i might catch up with a few at the bulkbuy pickup this saturday.


----------



## Neill (8/6/09)

i've just cracked a "tester" of the english ale i've made and i'm pretty happy with it. still needs a few more weeks to carb up, but i was shooting for low carb to fit the style anyway. huge malty body with light background hops, this will age well. hope you guys like it, should be much better again in 3 weeks


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (8/6/09)

Ok finally got my act together for the case swap ... lets see if 3 weeks is enough time get a brew down and packaged up.

Was going to be a Red Ale that became an American Brown Ale, that somehow got over consumed ... and now is going to be some sort of Red Weizen ( or a Dunkel Weizen/Marzen cross ).


----------



## beerDingo (9/6/09)

Hey all,

Case swap is fast approaching. I just realized that I will need a crapload of glasses!

There are 27 swappers (not all coming) and their entourage...So might be helpful if people are gonna bring mates then to add a (+1) or something onto their attendance. Plus breakages. Probably need around 50 glasses...

I haven't worked in a pub for ages, so don't really have any hookups to just borrow the glasses. Does anyone else have a source that we can borrow/hire glasses from (with payment for broken ones of course)?

If no-one knows where we can borrow/hire them, do people know where to acquire cheap glasses? Might add the cost onto the spit contribution's.

cheers
dingo

PS.,
What's the word on brewing on the day? Should I get Fents 120L pot, and his mash tun?
Can we maybe put a section in the Wiki for brewing? Put equipement down and we then decide what to bring, just so we don't have overkill on kettles... But then again, we might be able to get a shiteload of beer made on the day.


----------



## Kleiny (9/6/09)

beerDingo said:


> Can we maybe put a section in the Wiki for brewing? Put equipement down and we then decide what to bring, just so we don't have overkill on kettles... But then again, we might be able to get a shiteload of beer made on the day.



Maybe the section needs equipment and ingredients so as we all contribute to the brew.

Doesn't have to be the same beer (just see what people want to bring / brew), but just needs a bit of organization.

Dingo I can get glasses from Eaglehawk party hire (family business) but we would have to pay for the broken ones (as i have not asked for them yet i dont know if they will charge me something). Maybe everybody bring some glasses.

Kleiny


----------



## Hutch (9/6/09)

beerDingo said:


> What's the word on brewing on the day? Should I get Fents 120L pot, and his mash tun?
> Can we maybe put a section in the Wiki for brewing? Put equipement down and we then decide what to bring, just so we don't have overkill on kettles... But then again, we might be able to get a shiteload of beer made on the day.



Glad you brought this back up - I was thinking the same.
A wiki page would be good to sort out who's got what (equipment), what beer(s) we'd like to create, and what ingredients/manpower we can contribute. Looking forward to this, though staying sober might be harder than I'd originally thought!

Hutch.


----------



## beerDingo (9/6/09)

Kleiny said:


> Maybe the section needs equipment and ingredients so as we all contribute to the brew.
> 
> Doesn't have to be the same beer (just see what people want to bring / brew), but just needs a bit of organization.
> 
> ...



Hey Kleiny,

If you can get glasses, that would be great. We can just charge anyone who actually breaks a glass! If you need bucks up front, I can do that... I can pick up too if needed.

But, the BYO glass thing is always another option, or I could get some plastic cups... h34r: I've got a 1 litre Kaiserdom glass that I could use, but then again, a small glass would be better so I can sample all the beer on the day!

Dingo


----------



## beerDingo (9/6/09)

Hutch said:


> Looking forward to this, though staying sober might be harder than I'd originally thought!
> 
> Hutch.



Good luck to that!


----------



## Fents (9/6/09)

i reckon we keep it simple with the brewing on the day - maybe just have kleinys setup going (he was going to bring it anyway i belive) and if he gets there early he can start knocking a brew up, then we can just go Back2Back (once the first is in the kettle start mashing again) brews on it if people are keen....

what you think kleiny?

im happy to bring my setup but the cars gonna be loaded if im bringing the spit as well.


----------



## Quintrex (9/6/09)

beerDingo said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Case swap is fast approaching. I just realized that I will need a crapload of glasses!
> 
> ...



The chefs hat in south melbourne is selling beer glasses at 39 c each. I'm happy to buy 10 off you at the end of the case swap(i already have 8 which totalled a massive $3.12). I'm sure other people would buy them as well.


----------



## therook (9/6/09)

Quintrex said:


> The chefs hat in south melbourne is selling beer glasses at 39 c each. I'm happy to buy 10 off you at the end of the case swap(i already have 8 which totalled a massive $3.12). I'm sure other people would buy them as well.



These are the same glasses i bought for the last case swap....great value

Rook


----------



## Kleiny (9/6/09)

Fents said:


> i reckon we keep it simple with the brewing on the day - maybe just have kleinys setup going (he was going to bring it anyway i belive) and if he gets there early he can start knocking a brew up, then we can just go Back2Back (once the first is in the kettle start mashing again) brews on it if people are keen....
> 
> what you think kleiny?
> 
> im happy to bring my setup but the cars gonna be loaded if im bringing the spit as well.



I will bring my system but maybe we need at least another mash tun and kettle its still gonna take time to brew and i can only squeeze around 40l out of my gear at a time. (you remember that fents  you were on official boil over watch)

The glasses from rooks were good and they seem really cheap above im sure my olds would charge us more if we broke some of theirs. at 39cents ea buy 30 and we can pay the money back who cares at around $10


----------



## Hutch (9/6/09)

beerDingo said:


> What's the word on brewing on the day? Should I get Fents 120L pot, and his mash tun?
> Can we maybe put a section in the Wiki for brewing? Put equipement down and we then decide what to bring, just so we don't have overkill on kettles... But then again, we might be able to get a shiteload of beer made on the day.



...OK, There's now a Wiki Page for organising this  

Not sure if I've got all categories covered, so please add/modify as necessary so that we can get an idea of logistics, and plan for a fun/stress-free day.

Hutch.


----------



## Fourstar (9/6/09)

beerDingo said:


> But, the BYO glass thing is always another option, or I could get some plastic cups... h34r: I've got a 1 litre Kaiserdom glass that I could use, but then again, a small glass would be better so I can sample all the beer on the day!



Dude, Plastic Cups. Go for it. Get some blue or red ones. US College/Uni style.


----------



## Kleiny (9/6/09)

Fourstar said:


> Dude, Plastic Cups. Go for it. Get some blue or red ones. US College/Uni style.



Beer Pong anybody? :lol:


----------



## Fourstar (9/6/09)

Kleiny said:


> Beer Pong anybody? :lol:



Recipe for a very messy day!


----------



## Wardhog (9/6/09)

Fourstar said:


> Recipe for a very messy day!



But not broken-glass-messy. Plastic cups are the better bet, I reckon.


----------



## beerDingo (10/6/09)

OK, I'm thinking of getting a bunch of the 39 cent glasses. I need more glasses at home anyway. If anyone wants to take some home for 40 cents a glass, that's fine with me (I don't have 1 cent coins for change).

You guys can BYO beer pong stuff! I've only played it once, and i think I fell asleep in an elevator on the way home! I swear I got onto an empty elevator! I was then informed that they used to call it Beirut, and now some call it Iraq, as it just Fuc#$ you up!


----------



## therook (10/6/09)

beerDingo said:


> OK, I'm thinking of getting a bunch of the 39 cent glasses. I need more glasses at home anyway. If anyone wants to take some home for 40 cents a glass, that's fine with me (I don't have 1 cent coins for change).
> 
> You guys can BYO beer pong stuff! I've only played it once, and i think I fell asleep in an elevator on the way home! I swear I got onto an empty elevator! I was then informed that they used to call it Beirut, and now some call it Iraq, as it just Fuc#$ you up!



beerDingo,

I can bring a couple dozen of these glasses if you don't want to go and get any, let me now.

Rook


----------



## beerDingo (10/6/09)

Cheers Rook, but one of my housemates has a knack for breaking glasses, so not sure how long they will last after the swap anyway.


----------



## Hutch (10/6/09)

Thanks those who've added details to the brew-day Wiki Page. 
Seems we should have more than enough equipment, and "boilover-watchmen". 

Now just remains to agree on the style(s) to brew, and suring up enough ingredients to make it a goer.
- Dr Smurto's Golden Ale is an obvious choice, as its a real crowd pleaser.
- A SMASH brew is also a great idea - keeping it simple for the AG cherry-poppers.

I'm not sure how much grain we'll need - happy to donate a half sack of Pils, or more if we can cover the cost somehow (only a couple of $ per kg). I'm a bit low on specialty grain, though after the BB I'll have surplus Munich and Caramunich.

Kleiny - would be great if you could bring the Monster-mill. Also, how are you placed for ingredients? 

Hutch.


----------



## Leigh (10/6/09)

Happy to cough up some $$$ if I get some wort in my cube.

I like your suggestions of Dr Smurtos GA and a SMASH....maybe Wardies recipe from last swap?


----------



## Kleiny (10/6/09)

Hutch said:


> Kleiny - would be great if you could bring the Monster-mill. Also, how are you placed for ingredients?
> 
> Hutch.



Ive updated the wiki, i have other bits and pieces in stock but we need to decide on what recipe?, how many Liters?, How to split the cost of the brew?

I think possibly Dr S Golden ale ive made it before and its a nice beer.

If thats the beer then we need some ammarillo hops, and JW Trad and Caramalt. Maybe those who want too take some wort home could get some hops and malts before they arrive or get all at once and split the total cost between us.

Kleiny


----------



## Hutch (10/6/09)

Kleiny said:


> Ive updated the wiki, i have other bits and pieces in stock but we need to decide on what recipe?, how many Liters?, How to split the cost of the brew?
> 
> I think possibly Dr S Golden ale ive made it before and its a nice beer.
> 
> ...


I was also thinking DrSGA would be a good one, as I've got about 300gm Amarillo in need of a good boil.
If just a few of us contribute ingredienets, it would make the cost split quite simple. Anyone wanting to take home wort can pitch in $x, plus their own cube.

In terms of litres, if Fents is happy to lend is kettle and Mash tun, then we'll effectively have about 100Ltr capacity from a single system.
Not sure if we'll be able to run this system back-to-back, or wheather it'd be simpler running another system in parallel, to get it wrapped up before dark (about 5pm these days).

Fents, you cool with us driving your monster system?


----------



## Fents (10/6/09)

yea sure....

basically, its just a 120L esky with a beerbelly false bottom and a 120L kettle with beerbelly hopscreen. we will need a gravity setup with mine though - have never used a pump with it....also its only setup for batch sparging...

and im not lugging the burner and gas over either, im sure beerdingo will let us use his burner...what burner have you got again dingo?

brew a brew on my system and one on kleinys (90L+40L) and thats 130L's of worth right there.


----------



## Leigh (10/6/09)

The question is, how many people want wort? 130L will get 7 people 18ish litres or 6 21ish etc


----------



## beerDingo (10/6/09)

I'll have some JW Trad Ale, so that's covered.

I don't mind picking up Fents gear if that's OK with him. I can come over Friday night before swap and help transport brew gear and spit. 

I'm up for a "Dr S Golden ale".

Fents I just saw your post. I've got a Rambo burner. It fits a 50litre keg no probs, it should be OK for your 120litre (I hope). I've also got a 4 ring burner, but no stand. I might pick one up this weekend, otherwise, I might need your stand, and maybe your gas regulator. But I can help with the transportation.


----------



## Fents (10/6/09)

cool mate, i have a spare stand for your 4 ring if you want it, my 4 ring broke so i dont need the stand. BUT...we will just be using your rambo anyway...im assuming it has a med or high pressure reg?

So looks like we will just brew on the two systems? kleinys and mine? i think it will get too messy otherwise.

As for how many people want wort? well i dont mind either way, im happy to not recive any...

should split it into 10L batch's so 13 people can take home some.


----------



## Fents (10/6/09)

oh and well need a HLT (keggle) for my setup as well. im sure dingo's got that covered.


----------



## beerDingo (10/6/09)

Yeah, I've got a 50L kettle that can be used as a HLT.

I believe that it is a high pressure rambo reg.

But it might be good to borrow your med reg, so that we have a burner for the HLT (and yes I'd happily take the stand off your hands, since it would be cluttering up your house  ).


----------



## Neill (10/6/09)

I would love some wort, i have a 17 litre cube here left over from a FWK that i bought a few weeks ago so i can bring that. i reckon a Dr S Golden Ale would be brilliant - particularly for us extract brewers who haven't seen an AG brew done, i think it would be very interesting and informative to watch!

I have 40g of Amarillo, 40g Nelson Sauvin and 20g centennial in the fridge if any of that helps, if not i will definately chip in some $$$ for a cube of wort. put me on the list!

also i plan on bringing some sausages and bread for people to use

edit: just updated the wiki


----------



## Hutch (10/6/09)

Sounds like the Mash-tun / Kettle / HLT components are sorted.
I agree that 130Ltrs wort is a worthy output from a session. I'm neither here nor there whether I take home a cube of wort (though I won't complain if I'm forced to  )

Fents, I think the march-pump should be an easy addition to your system. I have garden fittings and silicon hose, so it's easy to connect to standard 13mm barbed fittings, assuming that's what you have on your kettle & mash-tun? It certainly simplifies things not having to lift 100+kg boiling wort above our heads!

As for brews, I think there is popular concensus that one should be Dr Smurto's Golden Ale (perhaps the bigger of the 2). My 300gm Amarillo should cover us for that (assuming 4 * 20Ltr batch size).

The second brew could be a SMASH, perhapswith all Galaxy, or all Green Bullet, JW Ale. 
Any preferences from the list of hops in the wiki?


----------



## Fents (10/6/09)

i've done a smash with bullet before...was ace...but i also love galaxy...but i'm not taking wort home so it dosnt bother me...


----------



## driveitlikeustoleit (10/6/09)

Sounds good boys. I wont be attending  and have updated wiki.

Q has offered to bring my contribution. Cheers mate.

Will post recipe when i get my shit together.

Enjoy pong if it eventuates :icon_vomit:


----------



## hairofthedog (10/6/09)

im happy to contribute 150gms of green bullet if required also not fussed if i take any wort home or not :beerbang:


----------



## Hutch (10/6/09)

hairofthedog said:


> im happy to contribute 150gms of green bullet if required also not fussed if i take any wort home or not :beerbang:


Nice one! 
A Green Bullet SMASH is looking a likely contender - although it's very hard to overlook all the other hops being offered-up :wub: 
If we go the Green bullet, I'd be keen on a 10Ltr cube of this, as I've not tried it yet.


----------



## Kleiny (10/6/09)

I would be keen to do a DrSGA for all that wants it (great Beer) and a green bullet smash for myself

I can pick up some more green bullet hops from G&G during the bulk buy if needed 

Reckon we just need to know from those attending if and what they want?

PS. sorry for any thing spelling wise its my days offf so im a bit under the APA influence

Kleiny


----------



## Hutch (10/6/09)

Kleiny said:


> I would be keen to do a DrSGA for all that wants it (great Beer) and a green bullet smash for myself
> 
> I can pick up some more green bullet hops from G&G during the bulk buy if needed
> 
> ...


Cheers Kleiny,

I think we should probably be right for Green bullet, given that it's about 13%aa, and well have ~230gm of the stuff from Troy and myself.
Enjoy the APA (me, I'm heading home for a bit of Ringwood action :icon_drool2: )


----------



## brettprevans (12/6/09)

well im into damage control with my brew. had a look/taste last night.... still a massic kraussen on top after 2 weeks. its not a high grav beer so it shouldnt be there. had a taste. nup not infected, however it is a bit bland. its definitely not what its meant to taste like. it should be richer. I racked my head to think of what i could have stuffed up. I checked:
- volume. no thats fine.
- ingredients. no my recipe says i added the right amount of fermentables
- infection - no it tastes fine.

so im at a loss. i'll see if i can tweak it a little. dont worry i'll still bottle for the swap but im faily sure its not my best work for some reason. Sorry. oh and im doubly annoyed as i made a double batch. so im still going to have a keg of the stuff to drink. Lets hope i can rectify the problem.


----------



## Barramundi (12/6/09)

Gents , as much as i really dont wanna have to do this , im going to need to pull out of this swap , i havent brewed the beer for it yet and am pushin for time to get it brewed and bottled in time for the swap so i think its better i pull out now and hopefully someone can jump in to fill the spot , hoping to still get along to the day but sadly wont be a swapper .. 

bring on the xmas in xmas swap .. ill be better organised by then ..


----------



## Wonderwoman (12/6/09)

Barramundi said:


> Gents , as much as i really dont wanna have to do this , im going to need to pull out of this swap , i havent brewed the beer for it yet and am pushin for time to get it brewed and bottled in time for the swap so i think its better i pull out now and hopefully someone can jump in to fill the spot , hoping to still get along to the day but sadly wont be a swapper ..
> 
> bring on the xmas in xmas swap .. ill be better organised by then ..



sorry barramundi, but i have to say I'm relieved... I lost 2 L of my beer when racking to secondary and I'm worried I wont get 28 bottles out of it now (bottling this weekend, so I'll soon find out).


----------



## Fourstar (12/6/09)

Well i'll be racking mine to a keg after CC'ing. Then force carbing and bottling. The remainder 3L from the fermenter will be hand bottled and naturally carbonated. So whoever is lucky enough will get the (hopefully) bright AIPA, whoever is unlucky will get the remainder that are naturally carbed and or (even luckier) some odds from my other kegs.

It will be some of anything as noted in my signature. I might even throw in a Berliner Weisse for shits and giggles. (i will ntoe on the bottle as to what it is if you miss out on the AIPA.) BTW the AIPA tastes great!


----------



## brettprevans (12/6/09)

anyone got any ideas about my brews issues?


----------



## Wardhog (12/6/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> anyone got any ideas about my brews issues?



A bit of hop flavour - 
1. 100gm LDME per 1L water, _n_g hop of your choice, boil however long depending on what you want from it. IBU calculations are for full batch size.
2. Rack beer onto cooled _n_L. 
3. Let ferment a bit further. 3 days should see you right.
4. Bottle
5. Hand out at swap day, smiling. Worry/Stress levels : Low.
6. Receive kudos.



Not sure what else you'd do to liven up a beer. What's it lacking? Will hops be enough?

Edit : Just read "not rich enough". Do the above but also steep _n_g of some crystal malt and add to boil. You don't have to have hops in that boil.


----------



## brettprevans (12/6/09)

your a champ mate. relieved my stress. nah its not the hop issue. i recon thats fine. its meant to be a really mouthful malty beer and its lacks body and maltyness.

i thought about just adding some body and malt extract to compensate. ill blow my 4%alc target but thats better than a beer im not happy with. as i said its an ok beer just not what i was hoping. mind you ive never made a 4% beer. 

i might try ans siphone some off and bring it tomorrow to grain BB.

edit: just read your edit. funny tag team edits ive decided the issue is hat its not dunkly enough. hows that for bullshit non descript wording. yes. yes im drinking. no more posts for me lets i join PP in exile.


----------



## WarmBeer (12/6/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> anyone got any ideas about my brews issues?



RDWHAHB!



Must be something about this brew-up. I had mine turn out blander than bland.

I did a mini steep (about 2 lt) with some more spec grains, added a bit o LDME (maybe 100g), and boiled up some more Fuggles for 15 mins, chucked that in the fermenter and gave it another 2 days before bottling.

It's still not as good as the last Mild I brewed, and has the colour of a porter (!), but it tastes OK, and I'm not ashamed to be passing it out with my name on it.

I've had your homebrew before, mate, I'm sure it'll taste great no matter what you think.


----------



## Maple (12/6/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> .... yes. yes im drinking. no more posts for me lets i join PP in exile.


I think you need another 3000 words per post to even come close to a PP post.


----------



## brettprevans (12/6/09)

my post on homebrewers in Oz was getting near a PP post ;P

maybe i should post up my masters paper on 'more guns = less crime'... im sure that would get more heat than a PP post

by the way. I love PPs posts


----------



## Fourstar (12/6/09)

WarmBeer said:


> It's still not as good as the last Mild I brewed, and has the colour of a porter (!),



Dont worry about that, my mild that got 3rd for the british ale comp was on the 'upper end' of the mild scale with colour. The only 'negative' commtents i had was about the colour. My colour was calc'd to 20SRM and the style notes a max of 25SRM. IMO they where thrown off by the colour as being too dark. thats the major place i lost points. (whcih i shouldnt have as its within style). Either way its marginal with a megative colour perception. aslong as it tastes great you are on the money!



CM2. Let your beer go. its probably because its still 'green' you are thrown back by it. Im sure it will be tasting great once bottled, crabed and chilled post swap day mate!

Cheers! :icon_cheers:


----------



## manticle (13/6/09)

Sorry if this has been mentioned - I did read through the first 10 pages and now my eyes hurt.

A couple of brewers I've met recently asked me if I was attending - my assumption was that if I wasn't swapping then I wouldn't be welcome but I've been assured you don't have to swap.

Is this the case? I'm not familiar with these events and I'm not 100% certain I'll attend anyway (work etc) but would be happy to come along for an hour or so, bring a few bottles of brew just for general consumption and chuck in some bbq money ifnonswap attendance is usual and if I'm able to go.

Also aware that numbers (above the total swappers) in someone's house might be a bit much. Happy either way.

Cheers


----------



## scott_penno (13/6/09)

Hi Manticle,

If you visit the Wiki page you'll see there is space down the bottom for non-swappers who'll be attending. Just put your name down and away you go...

sap.


----------



## manticle (13/6/09)

Cheers. We'll see how we go but my name is down for the time being.


----------



## Fourstar (13/6/09)

Be good to put a face to the name manticle!



Cheers!


----------



## lucas (16/6/09)

finally got my porter pitched last monday with a good few cups of yeast slurry from the scottish ale I brewed before it. it took off in about 2 hours and held a thick black krausen on the top for the better part of a week. took my first hyrdo reading tonight and it's a little higher than planned (about 1.018), but I didnt bother to measure my efficiency, nor did I dilute to my original planned volume so it's probably explained by that. tastes pretty good if I do say so myself. If I hadnt done a double batch I'd be seriously considering pulling out of the swap to keep it all to myself 

11 days to chill, filter, force carb and bottle... I hate bottling


----------



## Fourstar (16/6/09)

I was wondering how long it would be before somone piped up about how close we are.

SWMBOd had a taste test of the force carbed Gelatin fined AIPA tonight. When i poured some... man it was fresh!! awesome citrus, melon, spicy/resiny hop aroma! I want to keep this all to myself. Slighty overcarbed, perfect for the transfer to bottles IMO. shoud lose just the right amount of CO2 once it gets a lid on her. 

Dingo, when are you releasing your address so i can bottle and bring aroudn my beer and keg to consume @ the swap!

The idea was to bring along a keg of cream ale. i do however have a (almost) full keg of CAP, sweet stout and Munich Dunkel as well. I also have a 1/2 keg approx of Helles and Dry Stout. Let me know guys what you would like to help me polish off on the day. Just so i can transfer to an empty keg to ensure we drink crystal clear beer on the day!

Cheers!


----------



## Hutch (16/6/09)

Fourstar said:


> The idea was to bring along a keg of cream ale. i do however have a (almost) full keg of CAP, sweet stout and Munich Dunkel as well. I also have a 1/2 keg approx of Helles and Dry Stout. Let me know guys what you would like to help me polish off on the day. Just so i can transfer to an empty keg to ensure we drink crystal clear beer on the day!
> 
> Cheers!


4*, I'd put my hand up for either the cream Ale, or the CAP - neither of which I've made/tried before.
I reckon there's gonna be more beer brought for consumption than brought to swap!


----------



## hairofthedog (16/6/09)

just tasted the dortmunder & i think everyone will be pleased slightly underhopped IMO but nice malty flavor with just enough halletau 

BRING ON THE SWAP :chug:


----------



## Fents (17/6/09)

Ten days and counting....................

Dingo - best you PM everyone with your address soon mate.

12KG's of meat sound ok for the spit boys? 6KG pork - 6KG lamb?


----------



## therook (17/6/09)

Fourstar said:


> I was wondering how long it would be before somone piped up about how close we are.
> 
> SWMBOd had a taste test of the force carbed Gelatin fined AIPA tonight. When i poured some... man it was fresh!! awesome citrus, melon, spicy/resiny hop aroma! I want to keep this all to myself. Slighty overcarbed, perfect for the transfer to bottles IMO. shoud lose just the right amount of CO2 once it gets a lid on her.
> 
> ...




I wouldn't mind trying your helles 

Rook


----------



## Hutch (17/6/09)

therook said:


> I wouldn't mind trying your helles
> 
> Rook


Bring 'em all 4star  

Rook, you bringing some 1469 tasters?


----------



## therook (17/6/09)

Hutch said:


> Bring 'em all 4star
> 
> Rook, you bringing some 1469 tasters?




Hutch,

I was extremely dissapointed in the 1469 in my Bitter, i think i'll go back to 1318, but i will bring one for you to try.
I used it in a mild which on the other hand is bloody fantastic so i will bring you one of them also.....my case swap stout also used the 1469

Rook


----------



## warrenlw63 (17/6/09)

therook said:


> Hutch,
> 
> I was extremely dissapointed in the 1469 in my Bitter, i think i'll go back to 1318, but i will bring one for you to try.
> I used it in a mild which on the other hand is bloody fantastic so i will bring you one of them also.....my case swap stout also used the 1469
> ...



Not risking a flaming here but I've found 1469 to not be all I've expected in a paler beer also. Yet beers with some darker malt character are really lovely.

Rook, perhaps it was your water chemistry? B) 

Warren -


----------



## therook (17/6/09)

warrenlw63 said:


> Not risking a flaming here but I've found 1469 to not be all I've expected in a paler beer also. Yet beers with some darker malt character are really lovely.
> 
> Rook, perhaps it was your water chemistry? B)
> 
> Warren -




We wont go there Wazza


----------



## Hutch (17/6/09)

warrenlw63 said:


> Not risking a flaming here but I've found 1469 to not be all I've expected in a paler beer also. Yet beers with some darker malt character are really lovely.
> 
> Rook, perhaps it was your water chemistry? B)
> 
> Warren -


I have made very nice beer with 1469, and I keep intending to give it another crack this winter, but just can't get enough of the 1187 Ringwood. Thanks Warren + others for getting me onto this stuff!

Hutch.


----------



## warrenlw63 (17/6/09)

Hutch said:


> but just can't get enough of the 1187 Ringwood. Thanks Warren + others for getting me onto this stuff!
> 
> Hutch.



Hutch, Ringwood is what West Yorkshire wants to be when it grows up.  

Warren -


----------



## brettprevans (17/6/09)

anyone got any 1187 slurry they care to share? It might be what my english ales are missing


----------



## warrenlw63 (17/6/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> anyone got any 1187 slurry they care to share? It might be what my english ales are missing



CM You missed my boat by about 5 days. I dumped the slurry from 45 litres of bitter on my back lawn. 

Warren -


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (17/6/09)

warrenlw63 said:


> CM You missed my boat by about 5 days. I dumped the slurry from 45 litres of bitter on my back lawn.
> 
> Warren -


You should be rousing the lawn by now Warren :lol: 

C&B
TDA


----------



## WarmBeer (17/6/09)

Guys,

Is the idea of nametags for the day too stupid to consider?

I don't know about you, by my memory is like a sieve, even when sober. Add in copious amounts of beer, and I'm likely to get my "Kleinys" confused with my "Fents", let alone remembering what peoples real names are.

Or, do we just go down the usual route, and call everybody "maaate"?


----------



## warrenlw63 (17/6/09)

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> You should be rousing the lawn by now Warren :lol:
> 
> C&B
> TDA



Nah I just morris-dance naked around my mini Yorkshire Stone Square tribute. :beerbang: 

Warren -


----------



## Hutch (17/6/09)

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> You should be rousing the lawn by now Warren :lol:
> 
> C&B
> TDA


 :lol: 
And raising it's temperature for a few days.


----------



## therook (17/6/09)

WarmBeer said:


> Guys,
> 
> Is the idea of nametags for the day too stupid to consider?
> 
> ...




You will recognise Kleiny he will be the one with potato chips and Fents will have a joint in his mouth while rolling a fresh one and drinking a beer all at the same time

Rook


----------



## Hutch (17/6/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> anyone got any 1187 slurry they care to share? It might be what my english ales are missing


No worries CM2. I can either bring a 1st gen slant, or a stubbie of 3rd Gen slurry (or both!). Let me know your preference.

Hutch.


----------



## Fents (17/6/09)

Dont think we need name tags. Just man up and introduce yourself and yea after a few everyone just becomes "mate", except for Rook. After a few he becoms wook, wooki, wookstar, man from rullarook or just plain old num nuts.


----------



## brettprevans (17/6/09)

Hutch said:


> No worries CM2. I can either bring a 1st gen slant, or a stubbie of 3rd Gen slurry (or both!). Let me know your preference.
> 
> Hutch.


a stub of 3rd gen would be awsome. Cheers Hutch.

If anyone's interested I should have fresh slurry of:
- saf-k97 (german ale)
- T58 & chimay blue combined

I might have cultured up some w4184 (sweet mead) or w9097PC (old ale). Happy to share if i get them done.


----------



## beerDingo (17/6/09)

OK, I have just tried to send a PM to everyone in the wiki. If I have missed anyone, then please get back to me and I can PM the details. Lets just hope that the weather gods help us out!


----------



## therook (17/6/09)

Hutch said:


> No worries CM2. I can either bring a 1st gen slant, or a stubbie of 3rd Gen slurry (or both!). Let me know your preference.
> 
> Hutch.




I'll grab a slant off you Hutch if you have a spare one.

I have some slants of the following if you want any

1469
1056
3522
2007

I'll also have some fresh 2007 slurry

Rook


----------



## Hutch (17/6/09)

therook said:


> I'll grab a slant off you Hutch if you have a spare one.
> 
> I have some slants of the following if you want any
> 
> ...


I'll bring one for you Rook.

Ooooo, the 3522 sounds good. You made any BPA's with this?


----------



## brettprevans (17/6/09)

how does the 2007 go? Ive got 25kg of pils grain to do something with now.


----------



## therook (17/6/09)

Hutch said:


> I'll bring one for you Rook.
> 
> Ooooo, the 3522 sounds good. You made any BPA's with this?




One and i loved it

Link

Rook


----------



## therook (17/6/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> how does the 2007 go? Ive got 25kg of pils grain to do something with now.




Bretto,

I'm using this first the first time as we speak, it has been in the fermenter for 10 days on AndrewQLD St Louis Lager, I'm then going to put a German Pilsner onto it

Rook


----------



## Fents (17/6/09)

anyone got some 1968, 2565 or 2001 in stock?


----------



## brettprevans (17/6/09)

i might have some 2565. will check.


----------



## therook (17/6/09)

I have 4 x AHB Polo's to also bring for some of you guys.


----------



## Fents (17/6/09)

and my book too pls mate.


----------



## Wardhog (17/6/09)

therook said:


> I have 4 x AHB Polo's to also bring for some of you guys.



And some slurry. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Fourstar (17/6/09)

Fents said:


> anyone got some 1968, 2565 or 2001 in stock?



I might be able to hook you up with a slant of some 1968 Fents. I should have a few floating around! 

Looking at the levels in the kegs, i think i will be attending with the CAP over the Helles. Sorry Rook. i mgiht decant a bottle or 2.. just for tastings.

I might have to run down to daves on the weekend and get a beer out post so i can transfer to another keg. i dont plan on brining around a nicly settled keg of CAP for it to be roused on the trip down. I might drop it off mid week dingo with my swap beers if thats ok?!

Cheers!


----------



## beerDingo (18/6/09)

Fourstar said:


> I might be able to hook you up with a slant of some 1968 Fents. I should have a few floating around!
> 
> Looking at the levels in the kegs, i think i will be attending with the CAP over the Helles. Sorry Rook. i mgiht decant a bottle or 2.. just for tastings.
> 
> ...



Yeah, just PM me, and organise a time.


----------



## Katherine (18/6/09)

Fents said:


> and my book too pls mate.



That book is making me want to brew different styles of beer! Not bad for $5buck!


----------



## brettprevans (18/6/09)

the book doesnt have Rochfort 8 or 10 I found out last night. it went down in my opinion after that. although there are some interesting beers in there.

ooppss better keep it on topic.


----------



## Fourstar (18/6/09)

Guess what i have in the glass?!  

Yep, the dregs of the AIPA force carb keg! Awesome Fruit salad/citrus/pine hop aroma swith some bready maltiness. Appearance has a slight dry hop haze, without haze i'd say a deep orange. (The pic doesn't do justice for the apperance, bad lighting.)

The flavour is nothing but hops! :icon_drool2: Its backed up with a malty body and finishes with a grassy/piney fruit salad hop flavour and some bready munich on the finish. There is a slight lingering crystal sweetness as well. not something that realy jumps out at you, it seems the hops mask all of that! Either way, you guys will enjoy it if you love C hops and uber dry hopping!

Beers! :icon_cheers:


----------



## Cummins (18/6/09)

I didn't have the time/motivation to join this swap, but I might drop by for a couple of beers on swap day (if I'm not forgetting any prior commitments).

If so, I will bring along a randall packed with some cascade flowers if you don't have one already?


----------



## Leigh (19/6/09)

Bottled my Australian "Plain Jane" Lager tonight, so should be all carbed up and ready for the case swap. 

Tasted bloody nice out of the fermenter...luckily I'm going to do another batch over the weekend, otherwise I would be tempted to keep it for myself :beer:


----------



## Wardhog (21/6/09)

Well, my little helper and I have finished the ultra-sophisticated labelling of the Vienna Lager, so consider me ready, waiting and keen for next Saturday.

I can't remember reading it in the thread, what number of $ are an appropriate contribution towards the food?


----------



## hairofthedog (22/6/09)

whats the official count on participants (bottles needed) 26 ?


----------



## Fents (22/6/09)

yep i reckon 26.

1. Peels - Black Beer - Not attending
2. Fents - Bitsa Pale Ale - Attending
3. Beerdingo - Dunkelweizen- Attending
4. Hairofthedog - Dortmunder export - Attending
5. Brendo - LCBA clone - attending, but probably only for the arvo sad.gif
6. sappas - Better Red Than Dead Irish Ale - Attending, but only for an hour or two in the afternoon
7. Rook - Wazza's 3 shades of Stout attending
8. wonderwoman - Goldilocks (mexican cerveza kit with golden syrup) - attending + 1
9. seemax - Real Ale K&B - Not attending sad.gif
10. Q - "Mildly Challenged" dark mild - Attending
11. Leigh - Australian "Plain Jane" Lager - Attending
12. mcook - American IPA - Attending
13. CM2 - Kenzie Dunkle (munich Dunkle style). Maybe attending
14. Hutch - California Common - Attending
15. Fourstar - American IPA - Attending
16. Chris Taylor - Red Weizen - Attending
17. Brewmeister70 - Kolsch - Not attending sad.gif
18. Kleiny - Traditional Bock - Attending (hopefully with brewrig)
19.
20. WarmBeer - Franken-Mild - Attending
21. Driveitlikeustoleit - Oatmeal Stout - Not attending
22. Lucas - Smoked Porter - Attending at this stage
23. Shortz - EoX Porter - Attending
24. Don Mateo - "Way out Weizen" - Hefeweizen -Attending
25. Benny - lemon ale - no idea on attending
26. Neill - Malty English Ale Attending
27. Wardhog - Vienna lager (keeping the American IPA to myself) - attending
28. 

Bring 26 or 25 tho? remember one of em is your own beer, everyone has to bring the same number tho....it stuffs up the swap every year.


----------



## Fents (22/6/09)

Wardy - i'll see what the meat costs first before we put a price on it.


----------



## hairofthedog (22/6/09)

Yep fentsy everyone should bring 26 for minimum confusion :blink:


----------



## Fents (22/6/09)

26 it is then.


----------



## Fourstar (22/6/09)

hairofthedog said:


> Yep fentsy everyone should bring 26 for minimum confusion



Yep, bring your own bottle. That way, regardless of what 'crate' you get everyones swap box is the same.
Otherwsie you will need to hunt for the swapbox that DOES NOT have your bottle in it. Just makes things harder.

Oh Fents, Is there any issue with attending +1 thats not a AHB member? Assuming they pay for meat and supply booze where required? If thats fine can i stick a name of a mate of mine on the attendance list?

Cheers! :icon_cheers:


----------



## Fents (22/6/09)

pretty sure its cool with the non swapper as long as there isnt a crew of them.


----------



## Fourstar (22/6/09)

Fents said:


> pretty sure its cool with the non swapper as long as there isnt a crew of them.



Duely noted. As i said its a +1. If its +2 or +3 they can goto the pub and i will meet them later. Its not a party for the masses so the can pi$$ off if thats the case.

Ha, i did the keg to keg transfer on the weekend with those disconnects i got from Dave. I didnt have gravity to help me. Turns out the siphon stopped with the gas line connected. i think it just ended up balancing out using 'Ross/zwickel keg to keg transfer method'. I didn't use any gravity so i ended up just forcing it across with gas. Next thing i know i got to the end of the keg and i blasted across a whole chunk of yeast. <_< Looks like i will be transferring the CAP BACK to the original keg in the next few days once she goes bright again.

I was soo crapped off. The CAP was awesome! Very Clean, Crisp and Hoppy. The Appearance was akin to straw! :beerbang: 
With the yeast haze it tastes like that 'arctic fox ice cap lager'. The BSaaz is very citrusy when its glued to copius amounts of yeast cells! When its bright its very Saaz like.

That reminds me, i'll need to drop it off @ dingos towards the end of the week so i can use PT on the swap day.. Got to organise a time with him.


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (22/6/09)

Fents said:


> 26 it is then.



Damn ... knew I should have read this before bottling rather than the day after. I bottled an "extra" one and have 25, but going to be a pain on swap day. 

Well guess I have to do something to disrupt proceedings after leaving a whole case in my car till half through the swap and almost causing a barney last time


----------



## Barramundi (22/6/09)

am i allowed to attend as a non swapper mr fents ??

ill bring booze and pay for food even take ya fishin but this time come in my car hey ...LOL


----------



## WarmBeer (22/6/09)

Well, technically...you could always bottle the 26th one full of water, as long as you make sure I don't get it 



Chris Taylor said:


> Damn ... knew I should have read this before bottling rather than the day after. I bottled an "extra" one and have 25, but going to be a pain on swap day.
> 
> Well guess I have to do something to disrupt proceedings after leaving a whole case in my car till half through the swap and almost causing a barney last time


----------



## Fents (22/6/09)

Barramundi said:


> am i allowed to attend as a non swapper mr fents ??
> 
> ill bring booze and pay for food even take ya fishin but this time come in my car hey ...LOL



yea mate your on the list of non swap attendees.


----------



## Barramundi (22/6/09)

thought so , but thought id better check anyway.. cya there !


----------



## Fourstar (22/6/09)

Sounds like everyone is getting prepared for the big day! Fents mate, you better order the meat soon i'd recon! 

Considering its only 26 bottles and i have 28 and 4 of those bottles where naturally carbonated, i'll check one for carbonation tonight to see where they are at. Measuring them against the ones decanted from the keg i'd saythey are ripe and ready for drinkiing come the day of the swap. I'll let you all know once i complete a taste test.

Maybe we should all begin to update the swap list with the dates our beers are ready to drink? I'd prefer mine to be all gone within the month after the swap just to keep the fresh dry hopped AIPA flavour and aroma in check. No use letting that hop-slap mellow!


----------



## Wardhog (22/6/09)

Fourstar said:


> Maybe we should all begin to update the swap list with the dates our beers are ready to drink?



Done.


----------



## Fourstar (22/6/09)

Wardhog said:


> Done.



MY AIPA is in the freezer as we speak. I'll update from there.


----------



## chappo1970 (22/6/09)

18 pages and there's something missing? Hmmmmm? Ahhhh i know you guys need to have one of these!








Cheers

Chappo


----------



## Fourstar (22/6/09)

Chappo said:


> 18 pages and there's something missing? Hmmmmm? Ahhhh i know you guys need to have one of these!
> Cheers
> Chappo



Why are those 3 jugs making me think 'Total Recall'. "Baby, you make me wish i had three hands!" :beerbang:


----------



## Fourstar (22/6/09)

Ok here is a pic of the bottle carbed AIPA. Awesome hop aroma, malty munich, crystal sweet on the finish, Hop flavour is perfect. Slightly resinous, not cloying, very balanced. For 60 IBU's im suprised. it drinks like a 35 IBU APA! It helped me anihiliate a killer rendang for dinner.

I hope you boys enojy! Here is another poor night photo with my point and shoot again!

cheers! :icon_cheers:


----------



## brettprevans (22/6/09)

well my contribution was transferred to a keg tonight and ill force carb over the next few days and bottle thursday or Friday. It was a double batch so ive got a keg also. 

It tasted pretty good out of th fermentor, a little more bitter than i was expecting but its always hadr to tell straight out of the fermentor.

The yeast is nuts. top cropping yeast still floating round the top after 3 weeks or more. Ill post pics tomorrow. heaps of yeast slurry down the bottom also. So ive kept a heap of it as its nice and healthy.

Spend about 40min trying to work out why my keg lid wasnt sealing (I could hear gas excaping). after going through all my disconnectes and everything it occured to me that maybe it was the rubber seal around the gas in post. Couldnt be, ive only just changed that. bloody well was that in the end. the rubber seal has perished. maybe i missed it when i changed all my seals. oh well fixed now and carbing up.

I didnt have any clean PETs so I was rumaging around for an glass jar for the yeast. I cbf going upstairs and gettign the capper to cap a glass beer bottle. the idea of capping bottles was horrid. so i have no idea how the hell i put up with bottling all my beer for so long. go kegs!

Edit:
the FG was about 1028 on the refractometer so ill have to get someone to figure out the %alc and proper FG at some stage. im still working out the refract calcs etc


----------



## Fourstar (22/6/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> Edit:
> the FG was about 1028 on the refractometer so ill have to get someone to figure out the %alc and proper FG at some stage. im still working out the refract calcs etc



Gimmie the OG and ill let you know, other wise if you dont know your OG, measure your fg with a hydro and give me that figure too, i will be able to work out the OG and ABV ~

Cheers.


----------



## brettprevans (22/6/09)

hmm cant seem to find the actual OG in my records. it should have been about 1045

cant find my hydro. so it was a good excuse to buy/use the refract. still learning how to use the calcs so i was a bit lax in my record taking.


----------



## Neill (22/6/09)

i reckon my beer needs another month to condition before it's at its best. i'll label it thus, and update the wiki too

might be bringing along the missus to this - lend a bit of glamour to the evening. don't worry she's a bit of a looker so you blokes can all get pissed and ogle her while i drink your beer


----------



## Fourstar (22/6/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> hmm cant seem to find the actual OG in my records. it should have been about 1045
> cant find my hydro. so it was a good excuse to buy/use the refract. still learning how to use the calcs so i was a bit lax in my record taking.



So, if your FG was approx 7 brix (1.028), thats around 1.017 FG and a ABV of around 3.7%.




Neill said:


> don't worry she's a bit of a looker so you blokes can all get pissed and ogle her while i drink your beer



Hmmm... Sounds like whilst we will be oooglin, you will have a mate turn up with a ute and steal all the swap beers. *shhh* i wont tell anyone if you give me a cut!


----------



## Fents (23/6/09)

Why would you bring your missus? she will be bored as bat shit. No other woman within a 5k radius. These swaps are a boys thing imo, no ones ever been game to bring their misssus to any previous swaps.


----------



## therook (23/6/09)

Neill said:


> i reckon my beer needs another month to condition before it's at its best. i'll label it thus, and update the wiki too
> 
> might be bringing along the missus to this - lend a bit of glamour to the evening. don't worry she's a bit of a looker so you blokes can all get pissed and ogle her while i drink your beer




Only a brave man would bring his missus

Rook


----------



## Neill (23/6/09)

who's gunna drive me home when i'm pissed then? Haha actually i guess i could get on the tram and pick the car up sunday...


----------



## Wardhog (23/6/09)

Fents said:


> Why would you bring your missus? she will be bored as bat shit. No other woman within a 5k radius. These swaps are a boys thing imo, no ones ever been game to bring their misssus to any previous swaps.



Fents married a smart woman. She could foresee what the day would be like, and took off to hang out with her friends the day that Fents hosted the swap party.

It's seriously not a better-half friendly day, Neill. As much as we appreciate you wanting to provide ogle for us, she'll go you with a knife when you get home for dragging her there.


----------



## warrenlw63 (23/6/09)

You could all put your SWMBOs in a big case and swap them. What a dream eh chaps?  

The first swinger's case swap.

Warren -


----------



## brettprevans (23/6/09)

cheers 4star. i was shooting for 4% so it looks like im in the ballpark.


if your missus if a homebrewer she might be interested but yeah there will be a lot of blokey type talk. lots of crapping on about beer, lots of maaate. If another couple of lady brewers were coming she might have more fun.

but then again thats a bit stupid to say. why cant she enjoy herself in the company of men? its probably more of an accurate statement to say thats it moer of a breewers day as the conversation will have a beer focus (funnily enoughh)


----------



## WarmBeer (23/6/09)

Neill said:


> i reckon my beer needs another month to condition before it's at its best. i'll label it thus, and update the wiki too
> 
> might be bringing along the missus to this - lend a bit of glamour to the evening. don't worry she's a bit of a looker so you blokes can all get pissed and ogle her while i drink your beer



What we're you thinking?

This is the best opportunity for an afternoon away from the wife and munchkins I've had in the last 6 months.

Me, I'm looking forward to a couple of hours of swearing, farting, and not having to re-assemble the Lego every 5 minutes


----------



## Fents (23/6/09)

Wardhog said:


> Fents married a smart woman. She could foresee what the day would be like, and took off to hang out with her friends the day that Fents hosted the swap party.
> 
> It's seriously not a better-half friendly day, Neill. As much as we appreciate you wanting to provide ogle for us, she'll go you with a knife when you get home for dragging her there.



hahahaha, good missus always knows when to lay low.

4 more sleeps! just orderd the meat. made it 14KG's just in case.

someone should bring some snags for 2am munchies and brekkie.


----------



## Fents (23/6/09)

Forecast for Saturday

Cloudy. Winds northerly averaging up to 20 km/h.
City
Cloudy.
Min
8
Max
15
Forecast for Sunday

Partly cloudy. Patchy rain later in the day. Winds northerly averaging up to 30 km/h increasing to up to 45 km/h during the morning.
City
Windy and a little rain.
Min
7
Max
16

Anyone got spare firewood they can bring?


----------



## Barramundi (23/6/09)

as long as the rain stays away for saturday...


----------



## WarmBeer (23/6/09)

6. sappas - Better Red Than Dead Irish Ale - Attending, but only for an hour or two in the afternoon
7. Rook - Wazza's 3 shades of Stout attending
8. wonderwoman - Goldilocks (mexican cerveza kit with golden syrup) - attending + 1
9. seemax - Real Ale K&B - Not attending sad.gif
10. Q - "Mildly Challenged" dark mild - Attending​
Guys, I think we do have at least one member of the fairer sex attending, assuming it's not just an unfortunate nickname


----------



## Barramundi (23/6/09)

does it really matter if theres ladies attending , lets face it theres more than a few on the forum now , most come and go , perhaps we should be starting to encourage that the girls brew so as to further progress the sport of home/craft brewing ..


----------



## Fents (23/6/09)

oooops. hope we have not scared wonderwoman away. as CM2 said its more a brewers day so any brewers welcome regardless of sex.


----------



## brettprevans (23/6/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> The yeast is nuts. top cropping yeast still floating round the top after 3 weeks or more. Ill post pics tomorrow. heaps of yeast slurry down the bottom also. So ive kept a heap of it as its nice and healthy.



yeast was a stepped up k97. Forgot to take a pic of the yeast 'lace' after i emptied the fermentor. on a 60L fementor it was quite a sight.


----------



## Barramundi (23/6/09)

think most guys dont wanna bring their wifes/girlfriends so they can mess up more without repercussion ..


----------



## Katherine (23/6/09)

Good on ya Barra....


----------



## Wardhog (23/6/09)

Barramundi said:


> think most guys dont wanna bring their wifes/girlfriends so they can mess up more without repercussion ..



I don't agree. 

I'm still making a generalisation about women, but it's more that non-brewers/drinkers would not enjoy spending all day in such company. Perhaps forewarn her what the day and company are going to be like and let her make up her own mind.


----------



## Leigh (23/6/09)

How big a bits of firewood would you like Fents? sized for a 44gal drum? Looks like I'll be dragging the trailer anyway (got a pick up to do), so can throw some wood in...


----------



## Shortz (23/6/09)

I have a NEWB question about the logistics. Whom do we drop off our bottles too? I'm slightly confused, do we bring them with us or do we drop off at one of those locations?


----------



## Leigh (23/6/09)

Hi shortz

If you're attending and can carry them, bring them with you. If you're not attending or catching public transport etc, arrange to drop them off before the swap.

Cheers


----------



## brettprevans (23/6/09)

ahh logistics. almost forgot about it.

normally we have a couple of drop off points for those that cant make the day or cant bring their contribution along. Alternatively if you attending you can bring it along yourself.

fyi - I *cant *be a drop off point this year as I wont be able to make it until later in the afternoon/evening.

edit: beaten by leigh


----------



## Shortz (23/6/09)

thanks dudes! I will also be complicating things by bringing both glass (8) and PET (20) bottles, sorry but it was either all glass or a combo of some with PET.


----------



## Fents (23/6/09)

Leigh said:


> How big a bits of firewood would you like Fents? sized for a 44gal drum? Looks like I'll be dragging the trailer anyway (got a pick up to do), so can throw some wood in...



umm it will be either a 44 drum or a washing machine drum. maybe bring a splitter to play with just in case


----------



## Katherine (23/6/09)

Fents said:


> umm it will be either a 44 drum or a washing machine drum. maybe bring a splitter to play with just in case




You could get Neils girlfriend to chop the wood! :icon_cheers:


----------



## Fents (23/6/09)

PLEASE DO NOT FORGET TO WRITE YOUR CASE SWAP NUMBER ON YOUR CAPS OF YOUR BOTTLES TO MAKE SORTING EASIER. 

1. Peels - Black Beer - Not attending
2. Fents - Bitsa Pale Ale - Attending
3. Beerdingo - Dunkelweizen- Attending
4. Hairofthedog - Dortmunder export - Attending
5. Brendo - LCBA clone - attending, but probably only for the arvo sad.gif
6. sappas - Better Red Than Dead Irish Ale - Attending, but only for an hour or two in the afternoon
7. Rook - Wazza's 3 shades of Stout attending
8. wonderwoman - Goldilocks (mexican cerveza kit with golden syrup) - attending + 1
9. seemax - Real Ale K&B - Not attending sad.gif
10. Q - "Mildly Challenged" dark mild - Attending
11. Leigh - Australian "Plain Jane" Lager - Attending
12. mcook - American IPA - Attending
13. CM2 - Kenzie Dunkle (munich Dunkle style). Maybe attending
14. Hutch - California Common - Attending
15. Fourstar - American IPA - Attending
16. Chris Taylor - Red Weizen - Attending
17. Brewmeister70 - Kolsch - Not attending sad.gif
18. Kleiny - Traditional Bock - Attending (hopefully with brewrig)
19.
20. WarmBeer - Franken-Mild - Attending Ready for drinkin'
21. Driveitlikeustoleit - Oatmeal Stout - Not attending
22. Lucas - Smoked Porter - Attending at this stage
23. Shortz - EoX Porter - Attending
24. Don Mateo - "Way out Weizen" - Hefeweizen -Attending
25. Benny - lemon ale - no idea on attending
26. Neill - Malty English Ale Attending - Condition for 1 month for full development
27. Wardhog - Vienna lager (keeping the American IPA to myself) - attending - DRINK IT NOW OR YOU'LL KILL US ALL - not really, but it's ready now.
28.


----------



## Neill (23/6/09)

sweet, i just labelled mine now and wrote the number on the cap too. lookin forward to it!


----------



## brettprevans (23/6/09)

reiterate - write the *NUMBER* not your name. make sure its the right number!


----------



## Brewmeister70 (23/6/09)

How many bottles are we to include? I count 26 from the post earlier by Fents. Is this correct? Bottling Thursday night and need to know whether I fill two-kegs or one is all, guys :unsure:


----------



## Fents (23/6/09)

26.


----------



## Neill (23/6/09)

there are 26 attendees, if we all bring 26 bottles then you will end up with 25 bottles of random beer plus a single leftover of your own. So in theory anybody can pick up any group of bottles and get exactly the same thing


----------



## Fourstar (23/6/09)

Neill said:


> there are 26 attendees, if we all bring 26 bottles then you will end up with 25 bottles of random beer plus a single leftover of your own. So in theory anybody can pick up any group of bottles and get exactly the same thing



Not to mention a million times easier for the sorters.


----------



## therook (23/6/09)

Fourstar said:


> Not to mention a million times easier for the sorters.




And because you and Neill are the new boys on the block guess who is sorting :icon_chickcheers: 

Well done lads

Rook


----------



## Fourstar (23/6/09)

therook said:


> And because you and Neill are the new boys on the block guess who is sorting
> Well done lads
> Rook



As long as somone is there to gimmie refills after every case and a decent massage from being bent over sorting for a few hours, i'd think about it!

Ive been an active member since '07! Neill is the fresh meat around here!

Last 2 to drop off their cases has todo the sorting IMO!


----------



## Fents (23/6/09)

therook said:


> And because you and Neill are the new boys on the block guess who is sorting :icon_chickcheers:
> 
> Well done lads
> 
> Rook



HAHAHAHAHAH! funny....but oh so true.


----------



## therook (23/6/09)

Fourstar said:


> As long as somone is there to gimmie refills after every case and a decent massage from being bent over sorting for a few hours, i'd think about it!
> 
> Ive been an active member since '07! Neill is the fresh meat around here!
> 
> Last 2 to drop off their cases has todo the sorting IMO!




Didn't i mention that Barra loves to give massages while your bending over :icon_cheers: 

Good Luck

Active member since 2007 is good but first case swap newbie :beerbang: 

Rook


----------



## beerDingo (23/6/09)

Wood size, I've only got one of those little portable things....Can't remember what they're called!!

It is made of slats of metal, and shaped like a djembe drum. Also got a webber that we could use as another fire pit.

HAHA, nice one Katie!

I just tried my swap beer, and it is undercarbonated. I've brought it inside as it has been a little cold out the shed. I'll try another one during the week to work out when they will be carbed up and ready to drink.

I'm off to get glasses now. Getting close!

I've got a LCPA attempt in 2 fermenter's now, ready to keg tonight. One I dry hopped, so i can see the difference.

If anyone needs to drop stuff off, just PM me to arrange a time. There is generally someone home. Otherwise one of my housemates manages the bottle shop at the end of my street, and I'm sure he wouldn't mind if a couple dropped it off there during the day if it's more convienient. (and he sells lots of craft/micro's too... ;-P)

Anyway look forward to seeing you all on Saturday! (and drinking your beers...)


----------



## brettprevans (23/6/09)

Fourstar said:


> sorting for a few hours...


mate if it takes you a couple of hours to sort your gonna get fired form the job and made beer gopher all night! 45-60min job max (hopefully). there's always a few helpers.

just remember to do it early on. lots of pissed blokes dont sort well :beerbang:


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (23/6/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> reiterate - write the *NUMBER* not your name. make sure its the right number!




... and my tip for the day underline numbers with only one digit ... its amazing how alike a 9 and 6 look when you are half pissed


----------



## Fents (23/6/09)

says the man that caused ALL the drama's last swap by "accidentlly forgetting" to bring out a case


----------



## Quintrex (23/6/09)

Fents said:


> says the man that caused ALL the drama's last swap by "accidentlly forgetting" to bring out a case



As usual my slack ass hasn't bottled yet :S, guessing I'm going to have to buy a keg in the next couple of days so I can force carb, and then bottle from the keg.
Anyone got bottling tips, from the keg.
I've just got a picnic/bronco tap currently. Should I over carb it much?
Being a mild i don't need much carb in the final product.

Cheers
Q


----------



## brettprevans (23/6/09)

Quintrex said:


> Anyone got bottling tips, from the keg.


no clues Q but im glad you asked the question. i was just going to wing it (ive never done it before either so it will be my first time also). but now i can watch the replies.

edit: Q I could loan you a keg. Ive got a few sitting spare. you coming over the eastern burbs in the next day or so? I cant really fit a keg on the back of the motorbike so I cant bring it into work


----------



## therook (23/6/09)

Quintrex said:


> As usual my slack ass hasn't bottled yet :S, guessing I'm going to have to buy a keg in the next couple of days so I can force carb, and then bottle from the keg.
> Anyone got bottling tips, from the keg.
> I've just got a picnic/bronco tap currently. Should I over carb it much?
> Being a mild i don't need much carb in the final product.
> ...




Just bottle it per the norm and just make people aware it wont be ready for drinking for a month

Rook


----------



## Fents (23/6/09)

Q if bottling from keg - chill all your bottles before to minimise foaming. also have the serving pressure down real low and tip the bottle on a 45 degree angle if you can manage it. it will loose a bit of carb so maybe over carb it a tad or whatever you thinks to style.


----------



## Leigh (23/6/09)

beerDingo said:


> Wood size, I've only got one of those little portable things....Can't remember what they're called!!



Crikey! I read that all wrong!!! h34r: 

I know the ones you mean, I'll bring a barrow load of smallish pre-split wood.


----------



## Fourstar (23/6/09)

Fents said:


> Q if bottling from keg - chill all your bottles before to minimise foaming. also have the serving pressure down real low and tip the bottle on a 45 degree angle if you can manage it. it will loose a bit of carb so maybe over carb it a tad or whatever you thinks to style.



Oh if its PET its all good. I got away with them at room temp as the inner wall is smooth on the bottle so it should be fine, I degas my keg and add co2 until i hear it flowing in from the regulator then leaving it at the lowest setting. i can fill with marginal foaming(1 inch of foam b/w the cap and fill line). I also purge all of my bottles with co2 1st so they are blanketed once you pop the cap on. almost as good as a CPBF! h34r: 

This was done all with a bronco tap BTW. Oh and before pouring your 1st bottle, pour yourself a beer. i usually find the 1st bit from the tap foams and this has a cascading effect for the rest of the beer making its way into the bottle.


----------



## warrenlw63 (23/6/09)

Fourstar said:


> I also purge all of my bottles with co2 1st



If you don't mind me asking fourstar how do you manage to purge your bottles if you don't have a CPBF? I'm a bit puzzled. I wouldn't mind knowing for future reference.

Warren -


----------



## Fourstar (23/6/09)

warrenlw63 said:


> If you don't mind me asking fourstar how do you manage to purge your bottles if you don't have a CPBF? I'm a bit puzzled. I wouldn't mind knowing for future reference.
> Warren -



Pretty simple actually. Taking the notion that CO2 is heavier than oxygen, I disconnect my gas post (damn i love JG quick release fittings). Stick the gas tube from the regulator deep into the bottle, crank the reg to around 100kpa and turn the bottle on. You will actually hear the air being pushed out from a sharp whistle to a deep drone as it becomes CO2 against CO2. Then i simply leave the bottles next to me in the coopers box etc whilst i begin my bottling. i do everything in a draft-free area so majority fo the co2 should stay in the bottles without any issues. 

Now i know this isnt as good as CPBF and im not considering it as a replacment. But the difference between O2 in the headspace with my method is it really that much of an issue? Im sure there would be a crapload more from beer that is bottle conditioned direct from the fermenter compared to mine.

My main concern is the beer coming in contact with O2 while she fills. IMO, once you pop the lid on, any O2 in the headspace will be pushed up against the bottle top as some CO2 comes out of solution from the beer.

All of my processes post fermentation get this CO2 hit. Empty transfer keg gets purged when kegging from the fermenter. Bottles when bottling from the keg/fermenter, same deal. Keg to Keg transfer, Recieving keg gets the same.

Cheers!


----------



## Kleiny (23/6/09)

The brewday needs some organising at this point.

Who is bringing a cube to take home some nice wort?
This will give me numbers for recipes.

It looks like a DrS Golden Ale and a Green bullet smash.
All those who have Amarillo or Green Bullet Hopes please bring them
I can Contribute 10-15kg or Trad ale (we need some more), 5kg wheat (probably enough) and what ever caramalt (probably enough).
We need from those who want wort to bring some more malt (ale malt, munich malt)
If all above bring their hops we should be right for them.

Once i have numbers we can work out what ingredients were short on.

Fill in your name and cube below.

*DrSGA*


*Green Bullett Smash*
Kleiny 20L cube


----------



## WarmBeer (23/6/09)

Kleiny said:


> The brewday needs some organising at this point.
> 
> Who is bringing a cube to take home some nice wort?
> This will give me numbers for recipes.
> ...



Edit - speeling mistak


----------



## Quintrex (23/6/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> no clues Q but im glad you asked the question. i was just going to wing it (ive never done it before either so it will be my first time also). but now i can watch the replies.
> 
> edit: Q I could loan you a keg. Ive got a few sitting spare. you coming over the eastern burbs in the next day or so? I cant really fit a keg on the back of the motorbike so I cant bring it into work



Thanks for the offer CM, i've got to get more kegs anyway... this might as well be the cause.
That and k rudd just gave me some dosh finally.

Q


----------



## beerDingo (23/6/09)

I'll take some of the DrS Golden Ale (I haven't tried it yet).

I've got some JW Wheat/Trad Ale/Pilsner from grain BB, so I can pick up the slack there. But don't have any specialty grains.

*DrSGA*
Warm Beer - 17lt cube - Don't have any malt to contribute (not AG yet), was thinking of bringing Pork Ribs instead to make up for it :icon_drool2: 
beerDingo - whatever amount...


*Green Bullett Smash*
Kleiny 20L cube


----------



## beerDingo (23/6/09)

Oh yeah, I don't have a mill to crush grains yet, so if one of the brewers isn't bringing one, I could hastle hairOfTheDog to bring his along... Shall I start hastling?


----------



## Kleiny (23/6/09)

beerDingo said:


> Oh yeah, I don't have a mill to crush grains yet, so if one of the brewers isn't bringing one, I could hastle hairOfTheDog to bring his along... Shall I start hastling?



Im bringing my mill loaded in the back of the ute with the brewrig


----------



## brettprevans (23/6/09)

I could donate 4kg of pils malt if its of any use. i wont be partaking in the brew day but happy to offer it up.


----------



## Fourstar (23/6/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> no clues Q but im glad you asked the question. i was just going to wing it (ive never done it before either so it will be my first time also). but now i can watch the replies.



Oh, i also forgot in my post. Get your keg as cold as you possibly can. Essentially 0. The colder it is, the less foaming you will encounter.


----------



## reVoxAHB (23/6/09)

Apologies if it was mentioned in the previous 16 pages, but is the swap still PET only? 

reVox


----------



## Wardhog (23/6/09)

Interested in a 17L cube of GB SMASH, how much of what malt do you want from me? I can go see Dave on the way.


----------



## Fourstar (23/6/09)

reVox said:


> Apologies if it was mentioned in the previous 16 pages, but is the swap still PET only?
> 
> reVox



Ha! thats the funniest thing ive read all day! Unfortunatly NO PET this swap, it was decided on Champage bottles only!






Acutally no, as long as the vessel holds atleast 700-750ml, be it glass, plastic, cling film, ice cream container. It holds pressure and is foodsafe.... use it!


----------



## warrenlw63 (23/6/09)

Fourstar said:


> Pretty simple actually. Taking the notion that CO2 is heavier than oxygen, I disconnect my gas post (damn i love JG quick release fittings). Stick the gas tube from the regulator deep into the bottle, crank the reg to around 100kpa and turn the bottle on. You will actually hear the air being pushed out from a sharp whistle to a deep drone as it becomes CO2 against CO2. Then i simply leave the bottles next to me in the coopers box etc whilst i begin my bottling. i do everything in a draft-free area so majority fo the co2 should stay in the bottles without any issues.
> 
> Now i know this isnt as good as CPBF and im not considering it as a replacment. But the difference between O2 in the headspace with my method is it really that much of an issue? Im sure there would be a crapload more from beer that is bottle conditioned direct from the fermenter compared to mine.
> 
> ...



Jeebus that is thorough!  Why not just fill with a bit of gas line pushed up the tap? Purging every bottle would take you an eon.

I hope you sanitise the gas tube if you're sticking it in the bottle. :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## brettprevans (23/6/09)

Fourstar said:


> as long as the vessel holds atleast 700-750ml, be it glass, plastic, cling film, *ice cream container*. It holds pressure and is foodsafe.... use it!


your all getting icecream containers now!!! and theres gonna be covered in glad wrap!


----------



## Wardhog (23/6/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> your all getting icecream containers now!!! and theres gonna be covered in glad wrap!




I've done mine completely in gladwrap and frozen them. I shall fire them using a slingshot from my car over the fence and into the swap party. If it's crap beer we can at least have a snowball fight.


----------



## Fents (23/6/09)

Leaving all the brewing stuff to Kleiny and Hutch, will still bring my gear tho.


----------



## Fourstar (23/6/09)

warrenlw63 said:


> Jeebus that is thorough!  Why not just fill with a bit of gas line pushed up the tap? Purging every bottle would take you an eon.
> I hope you sanitise the gas tube if you're sticking it in the bottle. :lol:
> Warren -



The OD of my gas line is not wide enough to fit into my tap. A micron too thin. Honestly, the process is not that bad, roughly 2-3 mins. It only takes around 5 sec's of gas until its saturated. As i said, i do it all before bottling. Not purge, bottle, cap, pack, purge, bottle cap etc etc.

How easy my bottling process was, it makes me want to buy up on PET for bottling from now on. Sterile containers, packaged and ready to go. no washing, scrubbing and sanitising and then capping. The cleaning process for bottles alone is enough to make me quit.

The whole sequence of purging, bottling + capping and packing my swap beers was 35 mins~. Thats includes the cleanup!

And yes, my line is sanitary. I dipped it in the beer dregs on the fridge floor before purging


----------



## Hutch (23/6/09)

Kleiny, I can do an additional 10-15kg Pils (JW and Powels), though not much in the way of specialty, as I'm low on this front.
Also, I can do 300gm Amarillo, which should cover us for DrSGA, as well as 90gm fresh Green Bullet flowers.


*DrSGA*
Warm Beer - 17lt cube - Don't have any malt to contribute (not AG yet), was thinking of bringing Pork Ribs instead to make up for it :icon_drool2: 
beerDingo - whatever amount...


*Green Bullett Smash*
Kleiny 20L cube
Hutch 17L cube


----------



## saccarin63 (23/6/09)

Fents said:


> Leaving all the brewing stuff to Kleiny and Hutch, will still bring my gear tho.


gooday fents, mick from kooinda, just joined after reading everything on this site. thought i might become a member and help others with any problems or info. ps whats this brew day sounds interesting


----------



## Wonderwoman (23/6/09)

Fents said:


> oooops. hope we have not scared wonderwoman away. as CM2 said its more a brewers day so any brewers welcome regardless of sex.




Nah - luckily I haven't been on the forum much lately, so I didn't see this discussion till it was over.

anyway, that's why I'm bringing my HWDMB - so if you're all dreadfully boring bogans I'll still have someone to talk to 


by the way, is there a drop off point in the south eastern suburbs??? I'm too lazy to drive to thornbury before saturday, but I'd like to offload my beers so I can get pt on the day


----------



## Barramundi (23/6/09)

klieny and hutch do you need me to bring along any of my brew equipment ?


----------



## Leigh (23/6/09)

Only have around 300g of JW crystal if that's any help...due to stop in and get some more supplies.

*DrSGA*
Warm Beer - 17lt cube - Don't have any malt to contribute (not AG yet), was thinking of bringing Pork Ribs instead to make up for it :icon_drool2: 
beerDingo - whatever amount...


*Green Bullett Smash*
Kleiny 20L cube
Hutch 17L cube
Leigh 10-20L cube


----------



## lucas (23/6/09)

It's a sad day today. I came home from work today to find my keg fridge trying to start the compressor for about a second and then cutting out followed by a several minute pause and repeat. poor ol' fridgey, you've served me pretty well for a $50 ebay chest freezer but I think you might have chilled your last beer 

the beer is still sitting at 3C (I had it turned down cold to try and speed carbing up) but a little less carbonated than I was intending on; I think I'm going to turn up the gas pressure and try and get some more CO2 dissolved into it before it warms up too much and then bottle tomorrow night


----------



## Kleiny (23/6/09)

Ive got so far. I will now what we need when i get final numbers by thursday at the latest.



Leigh said:


> *DrSGA*
> Warm Beer - 17lt cube - Don't have any malt to contribute (not AG yet), was thinking of bringing Pork Ribs instead to make up for it :icon_drool2:
> beerDingo - whatever amount...
> 
> ...


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (23/6/09)

wonderwoman said:


> Nah - luckily I haven't been on the forum much lately, so I didn't see this discussion till it was over.
> 
> anyway, that's why I'm bringing my HWDMB - so if you're all dreadfully boring bogans I'll still have someone to talk to
> 
> ...




Well there are a couple of us out Croydon way if that helps ... also I'll be at the Melbourne Brewers meeting in Boronia tomorrow night (We have Bintani out to talk about hops) could drop it of there if you want.


----------



## therook (24/6/09)

Fourstar said:


> Ha! thats the funniest thing ive read all day! Unfortunatly NO PET this swap, it was decided on Champage bottles only!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I still disagree with this, should have been as the previous swaps and that's PET bottles

Rook


----------



## Fents (24/6/09)

mickey eyes said:


> gooday fents, mick from kooinda, just joined after reading everything on this site. thought i might become a member and help others with any problems or info. ps whats this brew day sounds interesting



hi mick, its not really a brew day as such, more a pissup day  hahaha

nah twice a year we get about 28 people in vic together, we all brew a beer at home and bottle it. then you take all your bottles to the pissup and swap them with everyone else, so basically you come home with 28 different beers (or 26 as the case may be here).

everyone brings different beer on the day for the pissup and we also cook up a massive spit. usually about 3-8 kegs of different peoples beer on the day plus lots of bottles. we also usually brew a beer on the day too to show no All grain brewers how easy it is to do and show them the darkside.

maybe kooinda would like to "sponser" the next one ?  couple of slabs (or a keg) of kooi never ever goes astray.

hope your well mate.


----------



## Fourstar (24/6/09)

therook said:


> I still disagree with this, should have been as the previous swaps and that's PET bottles
> Rook



Yeah all PET is easy thats for sure. Made bottling a breeze and no one gets upset when they send out 28 coopers tallies and get back 28 weak CUB screwtop tallies.

Either way there was too much confusion for the masses so now its 'like it or lump it'. I was running short on bottles as i disposed most of mine before moving house. i should have been shattered having to try and neck 2 cases of longnecks just so i could bottle my beer. Instead i spent $24 on 2 cases of coopers bottles and have some leftover for comp entrys!


----------



## Wonderwoman (24/6/09)

Chris Taylor said:


> Well there are a couple of us out Croydon way if that helps ... also I'll be at the Melbourne Brewers meeting in Boronia tomorrow night (We have Bintani out to talk about hops) could drop it of there if you want.




I'm actually near Chadstone, so croydon's not much help, but I have been considering going to one of the melbourne brewers meetings - what time does it start?


----------



## Barramundi (24/6/09)

Fourstar said:


> Yeah all PET is easy thats for sure. Made bottling a breeze and no one gets upset when they send out 28 coopers tallies and get back 28 weak CUB screwtop tallies.
> 
> Either way there was too much confusion for the masses so now its 'like it or lump it'. I was running short on bottles as i disposed most of mine before moving house. i should have been shattered having to try and neck 2 cases of longnecks just so i could bottle my beer. Instead i spent $24 on 2 cases of coopers bottles and have some leftover for comp entrys!




silly you for buyin them fourstar, im sure i put a post in here somewhere saying if anyone needed some bottles to let me know , i juts gave hoppingmad 8 milkcrates full off longnecks.. 
anyway too late now .. 

next time perhaps .


----------



## brendo (24/6/09)

wonderwoman said:


> I'm actually near Chadstone, so croydon's not much help, but I have been considering going to one of the melbourne brewers meetings - what time does it start?



Hey Wonderwoman...

Meetings start at 7:30pm... but the formalities generally don't get going until about 8ish. Details below...

The Brewers Den Warehouse,
Factory 11, 12 Edina Road,
Ferntree Gully 3156
(Melways K11)
View Map

Bring a couple of beers along with you if you are interested in getting some feedback - also a good opportunity to try other members beers.

Cheers,

Brendo


----------



## Fourstar (24/6/09)

Barramundi said:


> silly you for buyin them fourstar, im sure i put a post in here somewhere saying if anyone needed some bottles to let me know , i juts gave hoppingmad 8 milkcrates full off longnecks..
> anyway too late now ..
> next time perhaps .



HOLY SMACK!  I saw your post and was thinking i'd hit you up for some bottles if i couldnt source the PETs. All round, regardless of the situation i think i would do PET again, purely for the convenience of having prepped bottles ready to be filled. If push comes to shove and i have to collect some bottles and clean then sanitise... i'll give you a tinkle barra!

Cheers.


----------



## Wonderwoman (24/6/09)

brendo said:


> Hey Wonderwoman...
> 
> Meetings start at 7:30pm... but the formalities generally don't get going until about 8ish. Details below...
> 
> ...



thanks for the info - I'll see if I can get my beer labelled and motivate myself to drive to boronia by 7.30


----------



## brendo (24/6/09)

wonderwoman said:


> thanks for the info - I'll see if I can get my beer labelled and motivate myself to drive to boronia by 7.30



no worries ww... great way to learn and pick up new ideas... there is always someone who has done what you are thinking about doing next :icon_cheers:


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (24/6/09)

wonderwoman said:


> I'm actually near Chadstone, so croydon's not much help, but I have been considering going to one of the melbourne brewers meetings - what time does it start?



Starts around 7.30pm, but can turn up any time.

Factory 11, 12 Edina Rd, Boronia 

Its just off Dorset Rd

Some people have had problems locating the warehouse. 

Once you get in the factory grounds its the second left and the last warehouse on the left hand side (just look for the one with all the cars parked around it).

PM me if you want my mobile number just in case.


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (24/6/09)

Chris Taylor said:


> Starts around 7.30pm, but can turn up any time.
> 
> Factory 11, 12 Edina Rd, Boronia
> 
> ...



Opps should press the refresh button before posting ... thanks Brendo for stepping in


----------



## brettprevans (24/6/09)

anyone around the eastern burbs that I can drop my case off to? If not I'll bottle it friday and drop it off to Fents if thats ok Fents.

edit: Otherwise ive just looked at where your place is Dingo. near the Croxton. I used to work there. If your around Friday night I could drop my caseswap off and Rooks grain, if thats ok?


----------



## brendo (24/6/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> anyone around the eastern burbs that I can drop my case off to? If not I'll bottle it friday and drop it off to Fents if thats ok Fents.



I can probably help you out if you can make it out to Croydon Brett... PM me if you want details.

Brendo


----------



## Fents (24/6/09)

bretto can you please bring some more "hops", it was that good ive used all mine


----------



## brettprevans (24/6/09)

geez fents your a machine. no worries


----------



## beerDingo (24/6/09)

Yeah, CM2, I should be around Friday (I'm usually home around 6), but could probably drop it at bottle shop at end of street, if ya want to do it during the day. And yeah, it's only a minute or so up High St past the Croxton. If your gonna come around, just PM me the time...I can give you my phone number if need be. I'd say, if I'm out I'd just be doing last minute organising for the big day...


----------



## Neill (24/6/09)

whoever is tallying it up - put me down for a 17L cube of wort. I would love to try Dr Smurto's wonderful creation if possible 

tried one of my swap brews last night and it's quite nice, it has carbed up perfectly. hope you guys like it!


----------



## Kleiny (24/6/09)

DrSGA
Warm Beer - 17L cube - Don't have any malt to contribute (not AG yet), was thinking of bringing Pork Ribs instead to make up for it icon_drool2.gif
beerDingo - whatever amount...
Neill - 17L


Green Bullett Smash
Kleiny 20L cube
Hutch 17L cube
Leigh 10-20L cube
Wardhog 17L cube


----------



## WarmBeer (24/6/09)

Kleiny said:


> DrSGA
> Warm Beer - 17L cube - Don't have any malt to contribute (not AG yet), was thinking of bringing Pork Ribs instead to make up for it icon_drool2.gif
> beerDingo - whatever amount...
> Neill - 17L
> ...




Jeebus, are we going to be able to do 130+ odd litres of beer???

To paraphrase Jaws..."we're gonna need a bigger mash-tun"


----------



## Trav (24/6/09)

Fents said:


> hi mick, its not really a brew day as such, more a pissup day  hahaha
> 
> nah twice a year we get about 28 people in vic together, we all brew a beer at home and bottle it. then you take all your bottles to the pissup and swap them with everyone else, so basically you come home with 28 different beers (or 26 as the case may be here).
> 
> ...



Hey Fent, can we pop along to this one maybe? we will bring a slab of Kooi of course. When where etc?
Cheers mate! :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Wonderwoman (24/6/09)

Chris Taylor said:


> Starts around 7.30pm, but can turn up any time.
> 
> Factory 11, 12 Edina Rd, Boronia
> 
> ...



ok - I've found someone close by to drop my beer off to tonight, so I don't think i'll make it to the meeting tonight, but maybe next month...

cheers for the offer anyway


----------



## therook (24/6/09)

Trav said:


> Hey Fent, can we pop along to this one maybe? we will bring a slab of Kooi of course. When where etc?
> Cheers mate! :icon_chickcheers:




of course you can come along Trav, starts around midday

PM sent.....

Rook


----------



## Kleiny (24/6/09)

Hutch and me have to brew in front of professionals

 

Trav of course u can come, especially if your bringing beer (have not found a country supplier of kooinda yet) and have a loose sense of humor u will have a great day.

Good chance for the kooi guys to do some market (guinea pig) research.


----------



## therook (24/6/09)

Kleiny said:


> Hutch and me have to brew in front of professionals
> 
> 
> 
> ...




maybe they can bring some Glassware, shirts etc to sell

I've been after one of there glasses but haven't been drunk enough at Mrs parmas to borrow one

Rook


----------



## Fourstar (24/6/09)

beerDingo said:


> Yeah, CM2, I should be around Friday (I'm usually home around 6), but could probably drop it at bottle shop at end of street, if ya want to do it during the day. And yeah, it's only a minute or so up High St past the Croxton. If your gonna come around, just PM me the time...I can give you my phone number if need be. I'd say, if I'm out I'd just be doing last minute organising for the big day...



Hey Dingo, I might roll around on friday night and drop off my swap beers + my keg for consumption during the swap. Ive got to go down to GBHB friday night to drop off my stout extravaganza entry bottles. so it would be around 6 ish. If you dont see this i'll PM you.

Cheers.


----------



## Hutch (24/6/09)

Kleiny said:


> Hutch and me have to brew in front of professionals


  
....will remain sober as long as I can Kleiny (though might be a tough ask with 8 kegs, and free Kooi to "sample"  )


----------



## manticle (24/6/09)

I'm unable to attend. Look forward to being involved in another. Wiki updated.


----------



## Fourstar (24/6/09)

manticle said:


> I'm unable to attend. Look forward to being involved in another. Wiki updated.



Thats a bunmmer Manticle. I think you are going to be the 1st name on the list for the xmas swap!


----------



## beerDingo (24/6/09)

Fourstar said:


> Hey Dingo, I might roll around on friday night and drop off my swap beers + my keg for consumption during the swap. Ive got to go down to GBHB friday night to drop off my stout extravaganza entry bottles. so it would be around 6 ish. If you dont see this i'll PM you.
> 
> Cheers.



Yeah, i should be home at 6. I'll PM you my phone number just in case I'm not there, but should be all good.


----------



## beerDingo (24/6/09)

Trav said:


> Hey Fent, can we pop along to this one maybe? we will bring a slab of Kooi of course. When where etc?
> Cheers mate! :icon_chickcheers:



I've updated the Wiki to show that your non-swap attendees. You all coming?


----------



## Fents (24/6/09)

this is going to be massive.

Trav - i'll ring ya tonight mate.

Dom - ring me tonight we need to run through the list.

Dont worry about brewing kleiny and hutch the kooinda boys were homebrewers too once, just now they brew 400L instead of 50oddL.


----------



## manticle (24/6/09)

Fourstar said:


> Thats a bunmmer Manticle. I think you are going to be the 1st name on the list for the xmas swap!



Sounds good. Have a good day, all who are involved.


----------



## Fourstar (24/6/09)

Im sure we have covered this but we should put it in the wiki article.. i cant remember.

Start time!


----------



## beerDingo (24/6/09)

It's already there fourstar:

4. The date for the swap will be sometime Saturday June 27th, starting at 1pm!

Might update it to say 12 midday and onwards though.


----------



## Fourstar (24/6/09)

beerDingo said:


> It's already there fourstar:
> 4. The date for the swap will be sometime Saturday June 27th, starting at 1pm!
> Might update it to say 12 midday and onwards though.




Whoops i was looking at the following line:

Date of BBQ is the 27th June. Location is in Thornbury @ beerDingo's. Update your attendance/beer as applicable. Drop off point is @ Dingos on the day or a pre-arranged time with him.

Modified redundant info to:
Update your attendance/beer as applicable. Drop off point is @ Dingos on the day or a pre-arranged time with him.


----------



## beerDingo (24/6/09)

OK, got the first 3 case swaps dropped off. Cheers Warmbeer, sorry I didn't have the tap ready for you!


----------



## Fents (25/6/09)

2 more to go.


----------



## scott_penno (25/6/09)

I'm fairly sure this was covered - just can't find it - 26 participants, 26 bottles - right?...

sap.


----------



## brendo (25/6/09)

sappas said:


> I'm fairly sure this was covered - just can't find it - 26 participants, 26 bottles - right?...
> 
> sap.



Correct!!


----------



## Wonderwoman (25/6/09)

beerDingo said:


> OK, got the first 3 case swaps dropped off. Cheers Warmbeer, sorry I didn't have the tap ready for you!



... one of them was mine - thanks warmbeer!


----------



## Kleiny (25/6/09)

Brewday Recipes

I made the recipes up to 100L ea so 200L brewday

I have 3 takers on the DrsGA (so 2 more can have wort)

I have 4 Takers on the Green Bullet SMASH (so 1 more can have wort).

DRS Golden Ale (swap brew 09) 
Standard/Ordinary Bitter 


Type: All Grain
Date: 23/06/2009 
Batch Size: 100.00 L
Brewer: Kleiny and Hutch 
Boil Size: 117.84 L Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 60 min 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
12.00 kg Pale Malt 
4.00 kg Munich Malt 
4.00 kg Wheat Malt 
1.25 kg CaraMalt 
100.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.50 %] (60 min) Hops 21.0 IBU 
75.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.50 %] (10 min) Hops 5.7 IBU 
75.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.50 %] (5 min) Hops 3.1 IBU 
75.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.50 %] (0 min) Hops - 

Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.049 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.013 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.67 % 
29.9 IBU
Est Color: 6.3 SRM


Green Bullett SMASH (swap brew 09) 
American Pale Ale 


Type: All Grain
Date: 25/06/2009 
Batch Size: 100.00 L
Brewer: Kleiny & Hutch
Boil Size: 117.84 L Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 60 min 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
20.00 kg Pale Malt 
80.00 gm Green Bullet [13.50 %] (60 min) Hops 27.3 IBU 
50.00 gm Green Bullet [13.50 %] (20 min) Hops 10.3 IBU 
50.00 gm Green Bullet [13.50 %] (5 min) Hops 3.4 IBU 

Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.045 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.012 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.37 % 
Bitterness: 41.1 IBU 
Est Color: 3.4 SRM

Total Required
32kg pale malt (10kg Kleiny)
4kg Munich I
4kg Wheat (i can cover this)
1.25kg CaraMalt (i can cover this)
325g Amarillo
180g Green Bullet

Equipment Required

Mill (kleiny)

50L Mashtun (kleiny)
70L Mashtun (beerdingo)
120L Mashtun (fents)

50L Kettle (Kleiny)
50L Kettle (beerdingo)
120L Kettle (fents)
2xNASA Burners (Kleiny)
Rambo (beerdingo)

Gas Bottles required if u can bring one it would be handy.

March pump (Hutch)
Kleiny's brewrig (Kleiny)
Bits and piece's (Hutch and Kleiny)

Cubes-everybody who wants wort.

Any comments on recipes or other equipment need to be finalized tonight or early tomorrow.

Anything RED we need names of suppliers.

:icon_cheers: 
Kleiny


----------



## WarmBeer (25/6/09)

wonderwoman said:


> ... one of them was mine - thanks warmbeer!



No probs at all.

Only 2 days to go, just gotta chase away the remnants of this cold I've got, so I can be in fine drinking form for Saturday.


----------



## Hutch (25/6/09)

So, for the brew-day, the current list of wort recipients looks like this...

*DrSGA*

Warm Beer - 17L cube
beerDingo - whatever amount...
Neill - 17L

*Green Bullett Smash*

Kleiny - 20L cube
Hutch - 17L cube
Leigh - 10-20L cube
Wardhog - 17L cube

Looks like we're getting close to the capacity of the 2 systems (Fents' 130Ltr and Kleiny's 50Ltr).
It looks like we'll need to brew the GB SMASH on the 130Ltr system, and the DrSGA on the 50Ltr.
This leaves us a little short on the DrSGA (assuming our good host beerDingo wants at least 10+ Ltrs of the stuff).

...so, to make the logistics a little easier, do any on the DrSGA list care if they get some GB Smash instead (or a mix of both  )?
Hutch.

Edit: Kleiny beat me by 2 minutes!


----------



## Hutch (25/6/09)

Kleiny said:


> Brewday Recipes
> 
> I made the recipes up to 100L ea so 200L brewday



Kleiny, not sure if we'll have time to run 2 brew's back to back on Fent's monster system. 
I was thinking more along the lines of doing them both in parallel, on on the big system, and one on the 50Ltr system (based on the list we have who've put up their hands for wort).

...and 40+kg of malt sounds like an awful lot, unless others can pitch in.
I'm happy to contribute 10-15kg base malt for no cost (a cube is adequate payment!).

So, do you think we should scale down the DrSGA to the 50Ltr system?


----------



## WarmBeer (25/6/09)

Kleiny/Hutch,

I wont be able to bring any grains for the brew, but will be bringing along a pair of willing and able lifting / stirring arms.

More than happy to chuck in $$$ for the grains/hops, as I don't have time to get to G&G before Saturday. I figure it's only fair if I'm partaking of the proceeds.

Cheers,

Brett


----------



## Hutch (25/6/09)

Hutch said:


> Kleiny, not sure if we'll have time to run 2 brew's back to back on Fent's monster system.


...I re-read your post kleiny, and realised you were proposing to run the brew's in parallel.
Apologies!

I think this is a goer, though we're still a little short on base + spec malt.
Once we settle on the recipes + quantities, perhaps we could move the organising/details back to the wiki page.

hutch.


----------



## Fourstar (25/6/09)

Considering you are NC these batches, with a standard 60min mash in 1 hour~ runoff and a 60 min boil. (including geting water to sacch temps and boil temps etc.) ive been aboe to knock out 3 batches in 12 hours back to back. It is quite possible todo these batches back to back, have the 2nd mashing in as you begin the boil on the 1st, etc. once you have the 1st cubed, the 2nd is beginning its 1st runnings. You will have to keep a 50L pot/burner on hand for strike water etc.


----------



## Leigh (25/6/09)

I've gotta fill the gas bottle anyway, so will bring it across.

Like warmbeer, have no grain and only small amounts of hopsm but am happy to contribute $$$.

Fents, how much do we owe you for the meat?


----------



## Wonderwoman (25/6/09)

As a vego (go on everyone, get it out of your system... give me your best insults, I'm ready for it) I was was wondering is there going to be a BBQ I can chuck some vege burgers or something on? 

The only details I could find were:

"..As for food if everyone just brings nibbles and everyone chucks in say $5 - $10 for meat and salad i'll get my spit cranking that i got for christmas. Does 20KG's of meat..."


----------



## Fourstar (25/6/09)

wonderwoman said:


> The only details I could find were:
> "..As for food if everyone just brings nibbles and everyone chucks in say $5 - $10 for meat and salad i'll get my spit cranking that i got for christmas. Does 20KG's of meat..."



Im sure Fents could find some space on the spit for a small tofu Gyros!


----------



## brendo (25/6/09)

wonderwoman said:


> As a vego (go on everyone, get it out of your system... give me your best insults, I'm ready for it) I was was wondering is there going to be a BBQ I can chuck some vege burgers or something on?
> 
> The only details I could find were:
> 
> "..As for food if everyone just brings nibbles and everyone chucks in say $5 - $10 for meat and salad i'll get my spit cranking that i got for christmas. Does 20KG's of meat..."



Good news... I heard that the meat used to be vegetarian as well... so you could be in luck.  

*will go sit quietly in the corner now*

Brendo

edit: speeling due to fat fingers...


----------



## Fents (25/6/09)

wonderwoman said:


> As a vego (go on everyone, get it out of your system... give me your best insults, I'm ready for it) I was was wondering is there going to be a BBQ I can chuck some vege burgers or something on?
> 
> The only details I could find were:
> 
> "..As for food if everyone just brings nibbles and everyone chucks in say $5 - $10 for meat and salad i'll get my spit cranking that i got for christmas. Does 20KG's of meat..."



Of course WW. My spit has grills on it to that you can grill stuff on as well, well just make sure no meat drips of your soy bean burgers 

As for the cost guys -

Meat - I wont know till Sat morning when i pick it up. Last time i got 12KG's it was around the $120 mark so 14KG's shouldnt be too much more than that - $150 max i reckon 

Rolls - Just orderd 40 of Bakers delights finest round rolls (hope everyone likes white!) @ 60cents a piece, so $24

Anyone (or anyones missus) want to throw together a salad or three? i dont eat salad (often) but no doubt peeps will be wanting some.


----------



## Fourstar (25/6/09)

Fents said:


> Anyone (or anyones missus) want to throw together a salad or three? i dont eat salad (often) but no doubt peeps will be wanting some.



YOU DONT WIN FRIENDS WITH SALAD!!!

I might pick up a big bag of mixed Green leaves from psarakos fruit and veg market in thornbury before dropping off my beers on friday night. so atleast we can have meat with mixed green leaves in the rolls.

Aslong as im not short on time. That will also be dropped off at dingos.


----------



## beerDingo (25/6/09)

Hey WonderWoman, yeah I have 3 BBQ's and a webber! So no problems with things to cook on... I like the labels on your bottles. Makes me realise I gotta get labeling...

I was planning on doing a potato salad (umm, was gonna put bacon in there, so not veg), and a green/greek salad.

I have a 9kg gas bottle, but the service station's gas bottle ran out, so it's only half full. Then I've also got one of those small swap and go gas bottles.

Kleiny, I have a 25kg bag of pale malt. I can donate 10-15 kg if need be. (If we need to use more, we can, but wouldn't mind a few $$ for the rest if we use it).

Oh, and I don't really mind what wort I get. If it'd make it easier, I will get green bullet, or whatever is left...

And I can't be bothered working, I just got back from Mrs Parma's!!!

See you all Saturday for the big day!


----------



## Fents (25/6/09)

dont know if i trust you making salads mate.....hahaha


----------



## Wonderwoman (25/6/09)

beerDingo said:


> Hey WonderWoman, yeah I have 3 BBQ's and a webber! So no problems with things to cook on... I like the labels on your bottles. Makes me realise I gotta get labeling...
> 
> I was planning on doing a potato salad (umm, was gonna put bacon in there, so not veg), and a green/greek salad.



I'm glad you like the labels - I spent way too much time on those (bloody microsoft office 2007 :angry: ), but as long as at least one person appreciates them it'll be worth the effort.

I'll contribute a pasta salad, and I'll bring some sort of vege burger/sausages for you all to laugh at, and some foil to cook them in to protect them from the meat juices


----------



## WarmBeer (25/6/09)

wonderwoman said:


> I'm glad you like the labels - I spent way too much time on those (bloody microsoft office 2007 :angry: ), but as long as at least one person appreciates them it'll be worth the effort.
> 
> I'll contribute a pasta salad, and I'll bring some sort of vege burger/sausages for you all to laugh at, and some foil to cook them in to protect them from the meat juices


Bugger, should have snuck a look at them last night, rather than keep them in the boxes.

Oh well, will have to wait til Saturdee, just like everybody else.


----------



## Fourstar (25/6/09)

wonderwoman said:


> I'm glad you like the labels - I spent way too much time on those (bloody microsoft office 2007), but as long as at least one person appreciates them it'll be worth the effort.



Im sure they will be better than mine, 5 minutes in GIMP modifying mybelow signature with:

* * * *
AIPA
Xmas in July '09
60IBU 6SRM 5.9%

Its in an awesome font too! Courier NEW!


----------



## WarmBeer (25/6/09)

Fourstar said:


> Im sure they will be better than mine, 5 minutes in GIMP modifying mybelow signature with:
> 
> * * * *
> AIPA
> ...



My beer number is scribbled in pen on a label on the top of the bottle cap.

As far as marketing goes, I suck!


----------



## AUHEAMIC (25/6/09)

WarmBeer said:


> My beer number is scribbled in pen on a label on the top of the bottle cap.
> 
> As far as marketing goes, I suck!


My contribution has a white number 1 on the cap. Please ignore the labels from previous swaps that are still attached.


----------



## beerDingo (25/6/09)

WarmBeer said:


> My beer number is scribbled in pen on a label on the top of the bottle cap.
> 
> As far as marketing goes, I suck!



I'm sure that's what I'll be doing.


----------



## therook (25/6/09)

Fourstar said:


> Im sure they will be better than mine, 5 minutes in GIMP modifying mybelow signature with:
> 
> * * * *
> AIPA
> ...




Hey Fourstar, do you ever get tired of posting  

Rook


----------



## warrenlw63 (25/6/09)

therook said:


> Hey Fourstar, do you ever get tired of posting
> 
> Rook



Too busy getting his party poppers from the shop I think. h34r: 

Warren -


----------



## Hutch (25/6/09)

Hey Rook and CM2,

I kegged my 1187 bitter last night, and got about a Ltr of Slurry from it.
Will split it up and bring along with me on Saturday.

2 more sleeps...


----------



## brendo (25/6/09)

Hutch said:


> Hey Rook and CM2,
> 
> I kegged my 1187 bitter last night, and got about a Ltr of Slurry from it.
> Will split it up and bring along with me on Saturday.
> ...



Hey Hutch, if there is a bit to go around, can I put my hand up for some?

Cheers,

Brendo


----------



## Hutch (25/6/09)

brendo said:


> Hey Hutch, if there is a bit to go around, can I put my hand up for some?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Brendo


All good Brendo.
I should mention that it is 3rd generation slurry, although I am pretty anal about sanitation  
I'll also be bringing the beer for those interested in a taste.


----------



## Fents (25/6/09)

kleiny my kettles only 120L so it will only fit about 110L MAXED OUT pre boil. be nice to see hutch nervously on boil over watch tho


----------



## brendo (25/6/09)

Hutch said:


> All good Brendo.
> I should mention that it is 3rd generation slurry, although I am pretty anal about sanitation
> I'll also be bringing the beer for those interested in a taste.



Thanks Hutch... much appreciated!!


----------



## brettprevans (25/6/09)

Thanks Hutch. I only need a small bit. I can culture up a bigger batch now that ive got my 5L flask.

Im bottling tonight. If Ive got any PET bottles spare (im not getting my capper out) I'll throw in some samples of my latest brews ( Cider & Dark Belgian Nights in my sig). Its an awsome drop but only went into a keg last night.


----------



## Hutch (25/6/09)

Fents said:


> kleiny my kettles only 120L so it will only fit about 110L MAXED OUT pre boil. be nice to see hutch nervously on boil over watch tho


Nah, that's why we're employing "worker-bees" as boil-over attendees.
...have to earn their cube somehow!


----------



## Fourstar (25/6/09)

therook said:


> Hey Fourstar, do you ever get tired of posting
> Rook



What? Posting? Me? :unsure: Its been 1 hr and 10 mins since my last post...
I think I better keep off the chappo juice!



warrenlw63 said:


> Too busy getting his party poppers from the shop I think.
> Warren -



Sparklers and party hats actually


----------



## Kleiny (25/6/09)

Fents said:


> kleiny my kettles only 120L so it will only fit about 110L MAXED OUT pre boil.



Nothing is ever maxed out until its overflowing :lol:


----------



## beerDingo (25/6/09)

Kleiny said:


> Nothing is ever maxed out until its overflowing :lol:



I might keep a wide berth once the kettle starts boiling! Especially once the first addition hops are droped towards it!


----------



## Fourstar (25/6/09)

beerDingo said:


> I might keep a wide berth once the kettle starts boiling! Especially once the first addition hops are droped towards it!



Its ok, as long as you are wearing brewery standard, saftey approved double pluggers you are invincible! :lol:


----------



## Wardhog (25/6/09)

Ok, can someone consolidate with respect to supplies for the wort? I can swing by Greensborough HBS on the way and pick it up and you blokes give me some cash when I get there.

As far as I can tell, there's :

22kg pale malt 
4kg Munich I
325g Amarillo
180g Green Bullet

to organise between 5 of us. After that I get confused with who's promised what and who wants what. Work has blocked AHB, so I can't look at this during the day to figure out, someone needs to do it for me so it gets done in time.

We need to sort out how much I need to pick up. Everyone happy with Joe White for the malts?


----------



## Kleiny (25/6/09)

Wardhog

At the moment nothing needs to be brought from a HBS, between us we have enough to complete the brews its just if somebody has something on hand to give a couple of us a chop out on supplying the ingredients for all.

check out the brewday wiki it has the quantities and who's pledged to bring them.


----------



## Wardhog (25/6/09)

Kleiny said:


> Wardhog
> 
> At the moment nothing needs to be brought from a HBS, between us we have enough to complete the brews its just if somebody has something on hand to give a couple of us a chop out on supplying the ingredients for all.
> 
> check out the brewday wiki it has the quantities and who's pledged to bring them.



Ok, cheers. Hadn't seen that before. 

I'll get the 4kg Munich I so I'm donating something and don't feel like a freeloader.

If another keg mashtun is needed, I can bring mine. I also have an 80L kettle & 4 ring burner.


----------



## Fents (26/6/09)

PING! 1 down, 1 to go.

heatbeads and firelighters are on todays shopping list.


----------



## Hutch (26/6/09)

Hey brewers,

We're almost sorted with brewing supplies, with the remaining Green bullet still to confirm.
I've not heard back from Hairofthedog yet, so we only have 90gm green bullet so far, and need at least another 90gm, if not more.
If someone else can contribute this amount (at least as a backup) then we'll be good to go.
Failing that, I can bring some Super pride as a fall-back bittering hop, and save the GB for late additions (then technically not a SMASH).

Kleiny, I hope your mill & drill is ready for crushing 40+kg of grain!


----------



## Katherine (26/6/09)

Have a great time guys... Im totally envious! 

Beer free weekend for me! Better make it a good one tonight hey!


----------



## brendo (26/6/09)

Katie said:


> Have a great time guys... Im totally envious!
> 
> Beer free weekend for me! Better make it a good one tonight hey!



surely you have mixed some words up there Katie... free beer weekend perhaps? :beerbang:


----------



## Barramundi (26/6/09)

now fellas am i reading the wiki correctly , im not required to bring any of my mash tun , burner, boiler ,hlt to the swap ifits not required i wont bother puttin it in the car


----------



## Kleiny (26/6/09)

Hutch said:


> Kleiny, I hope your mill & drill is ready for crushing 40+kg of grain!



The mill will be fine im a little worried about the drill (might be an excuse to motorize the mill).

Barra - we should be right for equipment mate so no need to pack ur system up thanks


----------



## Fents (26/6/09)

Hope everyones bringing lots of beer for the day too. UNFORTUANTLY i had to tip 60L's last night of an LCBA clone. I'll bring a sample for everyone to taste uncarbonated and hopefully someone can pick where it all went wrong. I fear its not an infection but more of a yeast regime thing, maybe underpitched.

So who's bringing kegs?

Hutch - i'll ring troy (hairofthedog) and makes sure he brings that green bullet.


----------



## Fents (26/6/09)

Barramundi said:


> now fellas am i reading the wiki correctly , im not required to bring any of my mash tun , burner, boiler ,hlt to the swap ifits not required i wont bother puttin it in the car



bring your HLT and burner mate, we are going to need loads of heated water for the brew on my rig. And beer....bring lots of beer.


----------



## brettprevans (26/6/09)

as my missus is feeling a bit under the weather im not sure if ill be on kid duties or not. Im hoping i';ll still be able to make it.

But just in case i cant....

Warmbeer - Ill drop off my case to you tonight. it wont be until after 7pm. I'll also drop off some grain for Rook. Is that ok?

I'll PM you my mobile #


----------



## Fents (26/6/09)

wtf bretto! not good.


----------



## Hutch (26/6/09)

Barramundi said:


> now fellas am i reading the wiki correctly , im not required to bring any of my mash tun , burner, boiler ,hlt to the swap ifits not required i wont bother puttin it in the car


Hey Barramundi,
It might be good to have your HLT+burner+gas there as a backup, as we'll need to heat up at least 250+Ltrs of water for both brews. I hope we'll not need it, and end up leaving it in the car, but could be useful.

You happy with that?


----------



## WarmBeer (26/6/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> as my missus is feeling a bit under the weather im not sure if ill be on kid duties or not. Im hoping i';ll still be able to make it.
> 
> But just in case i cant....
> 
> ...



Hey CM2,

You sure you meant me? I already dropped my cases off at Dingo's on Wed night, along with a couple of others. 

Plus, it'll be quicker for you to get to Dingo's place Thornbury than to drop them off in McKinnon.


----------



## Fents (26/6/09)

can drop em off at my house tonight if you want cm2.


----------



## Hutch (26/6/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> as my missus is feeling a bit under the weather im not sure if ill be on kid duties or not. Im hoping i';ll still be able to make it.


Bugger. I'll shove the 1187 in your case if you don't make it.
Hope to see you there.


----------



## Barramundi (26/6/09)

no probs will throw them in, cheers for that guys ...


----------



## brettprevans (26/6/09)

Warmbeer - no i didnt mean you. i meant Dingo. sry.

fents - i know its crap. but these are the trials and tribulations of having kids. You just want your hops from me you machine! PM me your address. Are you ok with taking Rooks grain also?

Cheers Hutch

My caseswap boxes are easy to spot. Im probably the only one using Pink Huggies Nappy boxes!


----------



## Fourstar (26/6/09)

Fents said:


> Hope everyones bringing lots of beer for the day too. UNFORTUANTLY i had to tip 60L's last night of an LCBA clone. I'll bring a sample for everyone to taste uncarbonated and hopefully someone can pick where it all went wrong. I fear its not an infection but more of a yeast regime thing, maybe underpitched.
> 
> So who's bringing kegs?



Wow 60L mate thats not good at all. Whats the taste you are experiencing?

Im bringing 1/2 a keg of my CAP as thats all that was left. How many kegs you think we'll need? 5-6?

All ive got at home is about a pint of Munich Helles left in the keg, 2 stouts and a keg of Cream ale which doesnt seem to want to drop bright. Ive also got a munich dunkel lagering at my folks house until around september... I want to age it well. Its a funny thing with that Cream Ale because its the same yeast i used for the case swap and was the 1st generation. The 2nd gen was used on the AIPA and thats really bright, minus some hop haze. Usually it would be the poor floccing older generations causing grief. i did however use the floccd out trub so i'd assume they may be healthier/doing what they should be by floccing out.

Ive also got a American Amber sitting on a yeast cake it desperatly needs to get off soon. That will be my job come sunday evening i think, Its looking like im about to start running short on beers. i see a 3 batch brew day coming along real soon. B)


----------



## brendo (26/6/09)

I'll be bringing along some bottles for shared consumption on the day... don't think I will be lugging a keg... 

Brendo


----------



## Fents (26/6/09)

just bring your cream ale too. no one minds drinking yeast.


----------



## Hutch (26/6/09)

Fents said:


> Hutch - i'll ring troy (hairofthedog) and makes sure he brings that green bullet.


Cheers Fents. 
Recipes in the wiki look ready-to-go.


----------



## brettprevans (26/6/09)

fents you should have kept the LCBA. no one would have noticed if you bought it out half way through the night!


----------



## WarmBeer (26/6/09)

I chucked in a half-dozen assorted longies for on the day, to share and sample.

Will bring along a couple of extras as well if it looks like we're going to be short.

Going to taste my toucan Stout tonight for the first time, hopefully it's drinkable now. It's only been conditioning for 2 months, and I've heard this little baby takes a good 6 months to come good.

Otherwise, in the extremely unlikely event we run out of beer, there's a bottle-o down the road from Dingo's.


----------



## Barramundi (26/6/09)

havent been to a swap yet thats run out of beer , its more the being spoilt for choice that gets ya flustered not the lack of it ..


----------



## Fourstar (26/6/09)

did i remember reading we are putting the kegs in an old fridge turned on its back filled with ice? If so, awesome! We could fit like 10 kegs in something like that!


----------



## Hutch (26/6/09)

Fourstar said:


> did i remember reading we are putting the kegs in an old fridge turned on its back filled with ice? If so, awesome! We could fit like 10 kegs in something like that!


Sounds like a good idea. 
I'll have a mini-keg of Pommie bitter that will sit up on a table at "proper" serving temps, and minimal carbonation. 
...goes against the grain for some, but it's the closest thing to cask ale (minus the hand-pump of course).


----------



## Fents (26/6/09)

Fourstar said:


> did i remember reading we are putting the kegs in an old fridge turned on its back filled with ice? If so, awesome! We could fit like 10 kegs in something like that!



yes.

is someone still bringing that randall bloke?

cascade or galaxy in that pls k thanx.


----------



## Fourstar (26/6/09)

Hutch said:


> Sounds like a good idea.
> I'll have a mini-keg of Pommie bitter that will sit up on a table at "proper" serving temps, and minimal carbonation.
> ...goes against the grain for some, but it's the closest thing to cask ale (minus the hand-pump of course).



Is anyone brining a syringe or a pippet for a pocket sparkler?!?! I suppose we could always go searching in the gutters of Thornbury! :lol:


----------



## Hutch (26/6/09)

Fourstar said:


> Is anyone brining a syringe or a pippet for a pocket sparkler?!?! I suppose we could always go searching in the gutters of Thornbury! :lol:


...or Abbotsford in fact!


----------



## warrenlw63 (26/6/09)

Hutch said:


> ...or Abbotsford in fact!



:lol: 

Warren -


----------



## brettprevans (26/6/09)

Fourstar said:


> Is anyone brining a syringe or a pippet for a pocket sparkler?!?! I suppose we could always go searching in the gutters of Thornbury! :lol:


you obviously dont have kids do you. you end up with piles of medicine syringes leaying around the place, b//c every single kids medicine gives you like a 3ml plastic syringe. then of course you can never actually find one when you need it.


----------



## Fourstar (26/6/09)

Hutch said:


> ...or Abbotsford in fact!



Touche!

Its funny, ive lived in both Thornbury and Abbotsford. Havnt seen syringes in the streets of Abbotsford/Collingwood but seen heaps of them in thornbury/northcote (living 1 street away from Dingo mind you). Juxtapose to Collingwood train station being full of crazies and Thornbury is always dead. Not a human in sight... except for footy times!

CM2, nope, no kids mate. All i can pictutre is wrangling your kiddies like you have to give cats medicine... they scream and whail as you turn them upside down and then give them a squirt of the good stuff. Then silence... like nothing ever happened.


----------



## WarmBeer (26/6/09)

Fourstar said:


> CM2, nope, no kids mate. All i can pictutre is wrangling your kiddies like you have to give cats medicine... they scream and whail as you turn them upside down and then give them a squirt of the good stuff. Then silence... like nothing ever happened.


Nope, they make the kids medicine deliberately sweet, so the kids crave more and more of it.

I had my 2 year old daughter pretending she had a headache this morning, cause she had seen her brother being given a dose of Nurofen.

Turning em into junkies from a young age.


----------



## Fourstar (26/6/09)

WarmBeer said:


> Nope, they make the kids medicine deliberately sweet, so the kids crave more and more of it.
> I had my 2 year old daughter pretending she had a headache this morning, cause she had seen her brother being given a dose of Nurofen.
> Turning em into junkies from a young age.



Ha! That reminds me, i used to kick and scream for Tixylix when i was sick.. regardless of what i was supposed to have... i always wanted that stuff.... awesome! I still remember amoxilyn being really sweet and tasting like musk lollies! :icon_drool2: 

Maybe i'll pickup a bottle of dimatapp on the way home!


----------



## brettprevans (26/6/09)

dimatapp dunkle on the cards?


----------



## Katherine (26/6/09)

Remember that white chalky medicine .... yuck!


----------



## Fourstar (26/6/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> dimatapp dunkle on the cards?



Demazin Dubbel actually!


----------



## mark_m (26/6/09)

Late addition, thought I was working all day Saturday, but should be done early afternoon.  

If the guest list is still open, can someone pm me the address & I'd love to swing by for a while mid afternoon to catch up.

Won't have any kegs with me, but will run some samplers off into pet tonight.

Cheers,

Mark.


----------



## brettprevans (26/6/09)

mark_m said:


> can someone pm me the address & I'd love to swing by for a while mid afternoon to catch up.
> Mark.


PM sent with Dingo's details


----------



## hairofthedog (26/6/09)

bullet sorted hutchy 100gms in my swap box what time will you be needing it by ?


----------



## Kleiny (26/6/09)

All looks like a goer on the brew front, my bottles are being labeled tonight all that needs doing is to pack the brewrig in the ute in the morning and head down to smog town.


----------



## Fents (26/6/09)

wiki.


----------



## Kleiny (26/6/09)

THE BIG ONE! :super:


----------



## Fents (26/6/09)

Kleiny said:


> THE BIG ONE! :super:



man knows.


----------



## Hutch (26/6/09)

Fents said:


> wiki.


Wiki indeed, for anyone interested in what we'll be brewing (recipes down the bottom).

Troy, we'll probably be needing the GB hops from about 3pm onwards (being ever optimistic that it will run like clockwork).
Bring the lot if you can spare it, as I think we'll be going heavy-handed with flame-out addition!


----------



## beerDingo (26/6/09)

Hey All,

Just thought I might tell everyone to walk up the side of the house to the backyard/bar/beer. See ya all tomorrow!

regards
Dingo


----------



## Kleiny (26/6/09)

beerDingo said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Just thought I might tell everyone to walk up the side of the house to the backyard/bar/beer. See ya all tomorrow!
> 
> ...



Walk whats this walk, im drivin the utebrewrig straight in


----------



## beerDingo (26/6/09)

Kleiny said:


> Walk whats this walk, im drivin the utebrewrig straight in



Hope you've got a monster truck, as we've got 2 dead car's in the driveway! Anyone want to buy a Skyline or an Integra?


----------



## beerDingo (26/6/09)

beerDingo said:


> Hope you've got a monster truck, as we've got 2 dead car's in the driveway! Anyone want to buy a Skyline or an Integra?



There should be enough room for you to get the brew rig past though.


----------



## Fourstar (26/6/09)

Well just dropped my goods off @ dingos. 

Rook the Helles bottles are in the fridge! As for the CAP, well its in the garage. Its around -5 in there so i hope it doesnt freeze overnight 

I'll see you all tomorrow.... i wont be hard to spot just look for the dude still in nappies, i'll probably be the youngest one there!

beers! :icon_cheers:


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (26/6/09)

WarmBeer said:


> Well, technically...you could always bottle the 26th one full of water, as long as you make sure I don't get it




Ok problem sorted ... added in a "mystery" beer as the 26th one ... an no its not water Warmbeer ... so who ever gets will either be really pissed off or pleasantly surprised, hopefully the latter.

Almost have my other beers ready to go for tomorrow, so far the collection includes:

RIS
Milk Stout
Dry Stout
Siason ( Made with Qs yeast from last case swap )
American Brown (which did not quite make as the case swap beer due to being to tasty  )
ESB (with NS as bittering hops)
APA with no bittering hops ( 100gms of < 15min additions in 10ltr batch ) 
Tripel
Brown Ale
Scotish 75/-

... and a bunch of other nondescript beers 

woo hoo - one more sleep


----------



## Fents (27/6/09)

Bring the rukkus!


----------



## Kleiny (27/6/09)

All packed up and ready to roll catch u boys at the shindig :chug:


----------



## Shortz (27/6/09)

WOOOHOOOO!! Lets get this party started! Cya soon lads! I'll bring a notebook so i can study this stuff  and steal all your secrets!


----------



## Wardhog (27/6/09)

Ok, last minute - need me to bring any gear? 
Got enough mashtun space? HLT volume? Kettle space?

Chairs?


----------



## Neill (27/6/09)

See you guys after lunch. Not sure what time i can make it but i really wanna see this AG stuff done if i can. lookin forward to it!


----------



## Katherine (27/6/09)

Neill said:


> See you guys after lunch. Not sure what time i can make it but i really wanna see this AG stuff done if i can. lookin forward to it!




And then your life will change for ever... In a good way but! you wait to you smell the grains... yum yum yum...


----------



## Fourstar (27/6/09)

What am i doing... the swap started 30 mins ago and im still @ home! Damn friend who cant arrive on time :angry: 

welll... time to down some beers at home before rolling up there.. maybe i can turn up 1/2 cut!


----------



## Wardhog (27/6/09)

Hope the rest of the night goes well, boys. Just don't mention the footy to Rook and you'll be right.

Now, whose beer can I drink now? Which ones need to be matured a bit longer?


----------



## hairofthedog (27/6/09)

Rookys still waiting for the matching cats handbag that comes with the membership 

see you @ the granny

go pies


----------



## hairofthedog (27/6/09)

Q working out the swap logistics


----------



## hairofthedog (27/6/09)

Klienys swap day brew extraviganza


----------



## hairofthedog (27/6/09)

Hungry swappers


----------



## hairofthedog (27/6/09)

decantering ?


----------



## hairofthedog (27/6/09)

Ned shows us how to start a fire NARRA STYLE


----------



## hairofthedog (27/6/09)

thanks for a great day DeerBingo top hosting work

well done fentsy spit was a treat eventually :icon_cheers:


----------



## [email protected] (27/6/09)

BTW in the drunken confusion I think I left an erlenmeyer flask thar mortz brought for me. Can beerdingo let me know if it is still there and I'll come and pick it up sometime. :blink:


----------



## Shortz (27/6/09)

Cheers lads for making me feel welcome at the swap. Neill, your GF has a fine ass! cheers BeerDingo for hosting the event and thanks fents for the grub! cya all @ the christmas one.


----------



## Wardhog (28/6/09)

There could've been some OH&S issues


----------



## Wardhog (28/6/09)

But the safety officer was too busy playing with kerosene and Fents' spit, so the potential for disaster went unnoticed.

Here's how Narra gets the coals hot:


----------



## Wardhog (28/6/09)

A huge thanks to all involved for a great day, I thoroughly enjoyed myself.

Especially Dom for sacrificing his home to us
Fents for a belated but good feed (start the fire a bit earlier next time, huh?)
Hutch and Kleiny for excellent brewmastership (I'm making up words now) and the various helpers - but whoever was watching for boilovers maybe shouldn't put the resume in storage just yet.


----------



## Wardhog (28/6/09)

Oh and I forgot :


Cheers fellas, great job


----------



## Wonderwoman (28/6/09)

Thanks everyone for a great day... I'm looking forward to trying all your beers!


----------



## Fents (28/6/09)

ouch.

epic day / night.


----------



## Hutch (28/6/09)

Oooor, my head hurts...
Top hosting effort Dingo - love your backyard/bar.
Awesome spit Fensty - you've set the bar pretty high mate.
Kleiny - top job - think we need to crack the whip on boilover-watch next time!
Barra - you've definitely got sanitation issues there... 

...and good luck to those who took home a cube - keep us posted how they turn out.
Hutch


----------



## Wardhog (28/6/09)

Hutch said:


> ...and good luck to those who took home a cube - keep us posted how they turn out.



Does the cube hopping alter/reduce the cube's shelf life?


----------



## scott_penno (28/6/09)

Top effort by the host and everyone else involved for getting this off the ground...

Will there be some kind of tasting thread or wiki where we can post comments about the beers in the swap?

sap.


----------



## Quintrex (28/6/09)

sappas said:


> Top effort by the host and everyone else involved for getting this off the ground...
> 
> Will there be some kind of tasting thread or wiki where we can post comments about the beers in the swap?
> 
> sap.



There is usually a tasting thread, usually the first person to post a review makes one and links to it from the wiki.

Awesome day guys. A really pro job by all.

Great to see some old faces and heaps of new swap attendees, great to see.

Man my taste buds were sooo shot by the end of the night, lots of big beers.

Q


----------



## brendo (28/6/09)

top work guys... I had a great arvo!!

Thanks BeerDingo for offerring up the venue mate... very brave :super: 

Looking forward to going through the beers and getting some chilling... and more importantly cracking them!!!

Looking forward to the xmas one later in the year.

Brendo

PS... mine #5 is good to go whenever you want to give it a crack.


----------



## Kleiny (28/6/09)

Thanks to the host Dom and Fents the master organiser 

Good feed in the end (although i did think pizza was on the cards before the spit got rollin)

Good work Hutch on the brewday i still cant find any of those worker bee's who were spose to be on boil over watch.

To the guys who stayed shame u blokes didn't drag your arses out of bed to see me off, but im all cleaned up and home now.

Barra u better get working on an improvement in your sanitation for the next swap.

Im thinking everybody must have liked my beer a came home with a keg without a drop left.

Dont reckon i will need or be able to taste another beer for a few days. :icon_drunk: 


Looking forward to the next event
Kleiny


----------



## Fourstar (28/6/09)

:chug: + :chug: = :icon_vomit: 

I say no more gentlemen! Did some one try and feed me the rotisserie pork via my pants? The arse laden in grease and what appears to be mustard!?! WTF!?

Either way, the hangover is slowly lifting. Thanks for the awesome beers guys. On a side note,who gave me some awesome dry stout early on in the night?!? whoever it was i need to get that recipe from ya... balance was fantastic!

Rook, the recipe for the helles is here mate:
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...st&p=447450

Cheers guys, awesome food Fents! Dingo, ill give you a call during the week to pickup my keg+swap beers.

BTW, mine is ready to drink asap.. number #15 AIPA.

Cheers!


----------



## Neill (28/6/09)

funnily enough i didn't really have an appreciable hangover this morning - gotta love homebrew 

good work on the organising dingo, although your kitchen looked like a bomb had hit it by the time we left, hope the housemates aren't too annoyed!


----------



## WarmBeer (28/6/09)

Wardhog said:


> Hutch and Kleiny for excellent brewmastership (I'm making up words now) and the various helpers - but whoever was watching for boilovers maybe shouldn't put the resume in storage just yet.





Hutch said:


> Kleiny - top job - think we need to crack the whip on boilover-watch next time!





Kleiny said:


> Good work Hutch on the brewday i still cant find any of those worker bee's who were spose to be on boil over watch.



In my defence, the boil-over watch was a complete and utter success.

It was the backup boil-over watch that failed every time I went to get a new beer. Man is not a camel, ya know.

BeerDingo, and housemates, thanks for letting a bunch of pissheads take over your backyard for the arvo.

Kleiny, Hutch, thanks for the instant edumacation in AG'ing.

Barra, thanks for NOT putting burning hot coals down my back. BTW, I think your sanitation regime needs some work.

Fent's, thanks for the slabs o meat.

Rook, Barra, Fourskinstar, Fourstar's+1, thanks for the rolling comedy side show.

Liver, thanks for not failing me, yet.

Warmbeer

PS. #20 is ready for drinking now. Let it come up a couple of degrees, I like warm beer


----------



## Fents (28/6/09)

such a great day. biggups everyone for coming, it wouldnt be a swap without teh swappers.

also large thanks to mick from kooinda for rocking up and bringing a slab for everyone, they sure didnt last long, hope everyone that was there got a sampler. micks a machine dont think we finished up till about 4-5am.

rook and troy in fine form but i heard a crack of a whip, turned round and they were both gone early. case swap vets.

good work kleiny and hutchy on the brewing (and kleiny on the cleaning this morning)..

bring on the xmas swap.


----------



## manticle (28/6/09)

Please reveal details of this sanitiation issue.

Looks like I missed a cracker but will be a candidate for Christmas.


----------



## Quintrex (28/6/09)

Hey fents I still owe you $10 for the meat, pm me your details and i'll transfer you some dosh.
Thanks again for an awesome feed.
I reckon we need more crackling next time. Crackling + brewers means above average crackling per person is needed 

Q


----------



## Fourstar (28/6/09)

Quintrex said:


> I reckon we need more crackling next time. Crackling + brewers means above average crackling per person is needed



and I copped a pasting over 'stealing all the cracking'! My hands look suburnt today from trying to crisp it up over those red hot coals! As soon as i popped it on that plate, it was like seagulls to fish and chips!


----------



## Barramundi (28/6/09)

manticle said:


> Please reveal details of this sanitiation issue.
> 
> Looks like I missed a cracker but will be a candidate for Christmas.




dont be alarmed manticle the sanitation isnt relevant to any of theswap beers , bit of a joke that grew out of a comment made by forestar/play/skin earlier in the evenin ...

cheers Dom for being a top host , also to doms house mates thanks for givin up your house for the occasion , fentsy good work with the meat but i gotta concur with wardy perhaps next time we need to get those coals rockin a bit earlier even if it means sacrifices in other areas....  

hutchy and klieny well done on running two quite sizable brews during the day , hope all the guys that ended up witha cube follow up and make a nice beer from them . 

mick from kooinda , top bloke , top beers , buy some fellas support the little bloke giving it a crack in the big league !

anyone else involved i the whole thing well done and ill look forward to the next one which i will be a heavily sanitised swap participant ...


ps , warmbeer, dunno bout you but that hot coal thing scared shit outta me , thank god they didnt end up down the back of your shirt ... could have ended in disaster ...


----------



## Neill (28/6/09)

somebody gave me a VB stubbie half full of yeast slurry - i think it was rook? bit hazy that memory..... anyway i can't remember what it is, i think it was 1068 or something? i need to know what it is so i can read up on it! anybody remember?


----------



## Barramundi (28/6/09)

hmmm wonder what may have caused the hazy memory , 

neill were we at one stage chatting about kayaks and you having one for sale ? if so can ya PM me to keep things here on topic cheers


----------



## Wardhog (28/6/09)

Neill said:


> somebody gave me a VB stubbie half full of yeast slurry - i think it was rook? bit hazy that memory..... anyway i can't remember what it is, i think it was 1068 or something? i need to know what it is so i can read up on it! anybody remember?



1469. I got one too.


----------



## Neill (28/6/09)

pm sent barra. 

cheers wardy - i knew it was something like that. what sort of beer should i make with it?


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (28/6/09)

Top swap guys ...

Thanks to Dom for hosting, and all for participating

Good to meet some more fellow AHBers in person.

Only regrets where that I could not stick around too long .. and had to drive .. both will be rectified for next swap :icon_cheers:


----------



## mark_m (28/6/09)

Top afternoon guys & some great beers offered around.

Good to see some old familiar faces & plenty of new ones too.

Thanks to Dom for hosting, & Fents & others for organising.

Note to self .... get arse into gear & actually brew for the next swap....

See you all at Xmas.

Cheers,
Mark


----------



## therook (29/6/09)

Did you hear that whip also Fentsy.....LOL

By the time Nat came and got me i was in Never Never land singing Thriller.....

What a great day.

What did i learn from the day

1. Dont let Fents try and organise a spit....No Fcuking idea, but he did get there in the end, blamed the meat being on to late due to the missus wanting a session in the morning
2. Barra's farts haven't improved
3. As much as i wanted to bag Fourstars beers the boy knows how to brew. Best Munich Helles i have ever tasted and i think Mortz will support me there
4. DO NOT under any circumstances drink Chris's Bock if you want to stay relatively sober.


Dingo, thanks for making your place available, and top effort by the beer makers ( Hutchy and Kleiny ) they showed how easy it is to make beer.

Thanks Barra for the Hop Rhizones, Hutch for the 1187 slant and Mick for the Kooinda Glass

Bring on the xmas case swap at Kleiny's 

Rook

P.S

Fourstar, I'll find something else about you to pick on :icon_chickcheers:

It was great to catch up with the old grey ghost mark_m, i didn't feel out of place with my greying hair


----------



## therook (29/6/09)

Neill said:


> somebody gave me a VB stubbie half full of yeast slurry - i think it was rook? bit hazy that memory..... anyway i can't remember what it is, i think it was 1068 or something? i need to know what it is so i can read up on it! anybody remember?




1469 mate, make something English with it....

I don't even remember giving it to you.....where you the bloke with the short hair and glasses?

Rook


----------



## Leigh (29/6/09)

Anudder great swap with a great crew of people.

Big thanks to:

- Dom (and housemates) for lending us their place.
- Fents for his organisation and spit roasts.
- The two brewmeisters Hutchy and Kleiny (I'll report on the SMASH once fermented).
- Neill for bringing the malt for me.
- Mick for bringing some Kooinda Pale and some great advice.
- All who brought beers for consumption...some great beers, and those that were less than great, we all learnt where not to go wrong (like sanitation  )

Learnings from the night:

- Do not use fruit boxes for case swap beers (hope the shed cleaned up alright Dom).
- Do not stoke the fire while somebody else is moving hot coals by hand (that was too close!)
- Stir, stir, stir and you avoid a boil over (the brew I looked after didn't boil over  probably more by Hutches instructions)
- When sparging, make sure you have fluid in the mash-tun 
- PBW is your best friend
- Fents cooks a bloody mean spit
- iPhone (nuff said)

Bloody great arvo/night...haven't laughed that hard for quite a while!

So when's the next one? I believe Kleiny put his hand up to host.


----------



## Fourstar (29/6/09)

therook said:


> P.S
> Fourstar, I'll find something else about you to pick on




Heh, i should have known it wouldnt be as easy as brewing decent beer to get some status around here.  Maybe i should drop my post rate a little as a starting point!

I wish i didnt have your Alt so late Rook, my palate was quite shot by then so distingushing complexity i had no chance but from what i could taste/remember... big thumbs up! Very balanced.

Cheers guys! Off to hibernate for the winter!


----------



## beerDingo (29/6/09)

Hi All,

Thanks for the great day!

Thanks to:
-All for coming.
-The brewers! Well done! 200 litres was it? All before 6pm. Did anyone get a pic of me fixing the stuck mash?
-Those that came over in the morning and helped clean (was that you hutch that did the brew rigs?). Sorry for not getting up early enough. Kleiny, I shoulda shown you where the food was so you could've started on eggs and bacon...
-Fents for organising the meat and spit.

Things that have been left:
1 x pluto gun (Fents or Kleiny I think)
1 x reg + sodastream setup (Barra?)

It looks like there are still 2 case swaps to be picked up (I think). Was this fourstar and warmbeer? (Or is there an extra one as a few people had 27 bottles). Just PM or ring me to organise a time.

Sorry to Seemax, for dropping (or rather, having the ass fall out of your box), and losing a few of your swaps. So if anyone does not have #9 in the swap, it is my fault, but those ones should have a bottle of one of the extra's.

Also, I haven't yet looked very hard (well at all), but rook you mentioned that you had some AHB shirts. Do you know where they are, or did you give them to Fents or something?

Anyway, cheers all for comming and making it a great day!

Dingo


----------



## therook (29/6/09)

beerDingo said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Thanks for the great day!
> 
> ...




Dingo,

I gave the shirts to Fents and that reg and sodastream setup maybe Fents also, if he doesn't claim it by noon today it's mine :icon_cheers: 

Rook


----------



## beerDingo (29/6/09)

therook said:


> Dingo,
> 
> I gave the shirts to Fents and that reg and sodastream setup maybe Fents also, if he doesn't claim it by noon today it's mine :icon_cheers:
> 
> Rook



Ya better be quick Fents! Did you leave the shirts, or take them home? We can do a swap at cricket. My shirt for your brew rig. hmmm, actually, keep the shirt


----------



## brendo (29/6/09)

beerDingo said:


> -The brewers! Well done! 200 litres was it? All before 6pm. Did anyone get a pic of me fixing the stuck mash?



I didn't get a pic Dom... but I was impressed with the "glad wrap" method... top work  

Brendo


----------



## Hutch (29/6/09)

beerDingo said:


> Sorry to Seemax, for dropping (or rather, having the ass fall out of your box), and losing a few of your swaps. So if anyone does not have #9 in the swap, it is my fault, but those ones should have a bottle of one of the extra's.



...*cough* ... PET... *cough*... h34r:


----------



## therook (29/6/09)

beerDingo said:


> Ya better be quick Fents! Did you leave the shirts, or take them home? We can do a swap at cricket. My shirt for your brew rig. hmmm, actually, keep the shirt



Left with Fents


----------



## Leigh (29/6/09)

Hutch said:


> ...*cough* ... PET... *cough*... h34r:



There were just as many PET casualties as glass h34r: 

although at least one of the PET's was able to be decanted


----------



## therook (29/6/09)

brendo said:


> I didn't get a pic Dom... but I was impressed with the "glad wrap" method... top work
> 
> Brendo




I seen Dom with the rubber glove on and glad wrap around his arm, scared the hell out of me....
I thought he was about to do an A.I on Kleiny

Rook


----------



## therook (29/6/09)

Leigh said:


> There were just as many PET casualties as glass h34r:
> 
> although at least one of the PET's was able to be decanted




Leigh,

Did you grab your PVC hose before you left?

Rook


----------



## Fents (29/6/09)

yep the blue pluto gun and soda stream + regulator is mine.

shirts are in the green safeway type bag dom, also left that at your joint (should have a beer book in it as well thats mine). bring the mash tun and kettle plus that green bag to cricket thurs night pls mate.

i have cm2's and peels's swaps.

someone on sunday stole my swaps tho - 1 wooden box and a slades box as well. All is good i do have a swap but wouldnt mind those boxs back.


----------



## Leigh (29/6/09)

LOL...No, but did take my no-chill cube that was filled using a PVC hose h34r:


----------



## Fourstar (29/6/09)

beerDingo said:


> Things that have been left:
> 1 x pluto gun (Fents or Kleiny I think)
> 1 x reg + sodastream setup (Barra?)
> It looks like there are still 2 case swaps to be picked up (I think). Was this fourstar and warmbeer? (Or is there an extra one as a few people had 27 bottles). Just PM or ring me to organise a time.



Yeah mate, ive got to come and collect my swap beers, mine are the 2 coopers boxes. Are you home tonight? My body/head was too sore to even get off the couch yesterday. Ive also got my keg/bronco setup still in your fridge to grab too.

Cheers for the kicka$$ day! :icon_cheers:


----------



## beerDingo (29/6/09)

Yeah, there was also a bit of hose lying in the back yard. That yours Leigh?


----------



## beerDingo (29/6/09)

Fourstar said:


> Yeah mate, ive got to come and collect my swap beers, mine are the 2 coopers boxes. Are you home tonight? My body/head was too sore to even get off the couch yesterday. Ive also got my keg/bronco setup still in your fridge to grab too.
> 
> Cheers for the kicka$ day! :icon_cheers:



I'm hoping there are 3 swaps in the back! Warmbeer is picking up 2 lots, and his wort, and your;ve got 1 too. I'll check tonight. Yeah, I'll be home tonight, just give me an SMS to tell me when you'll arrive.


----------



## Leigh (29/6/09)

Nah, not mine...just another one of the "had to be there" running jokes that got worse as the night progressed LOL


----------



## beerDingo (29/6/09)

Leigh said:


> There were just as many PET casualties as glass h34r:
> 
> although at least one of the PET's was able to be decanted



It was decanted, but didn't fill the bottle, so I drank it. So no-one has to worry. And I think it was the only PET that was harmed during the filming... Would have been OK if there was a tiny little bit of tape on the bottom.


----------



## Fourstar (29/6/09)

beerDingo said:


> I'm hoping there are 3 swaps in the back! Warmbeer is picking up 2 lots, and his wort, and your;ve got 1 too. I'll check tonight. Yeah, I'll be home tonight, just give me an SMS to tell me when you'll arrive.




Yeah it should be correct. Mine where the 1st ones to go into the shed sitting behind the grey milk crates. The way crappy hoddle st is, i wont be leaving my place beofre 7 as i wont get out of my stree for 1/2 hour otherwise, i'll give you a tingle as im leaving. Oh, if you/housemates are feeling thirsty tonight, feel free to demolish whats left in that keg of mine if there is anything! I need to pop an AAA into it 

Cheers!


----------



## beerDingo (29/6/09)

Fourstar said:


> Yeah it should be correct. Mine where the 1st ones to go into the shed sitting behind the grey milk crates. The way crappy hoddle st is, i wont be leaving my place beofre 7 as i wont get out of my stree for 1/2 hour otherwise, i'll give you a tingle as im leaving. Oh, if you/housemates are feeling thirsty tonight, feel free to demolish whats left in that keg of mine if there is anything! I need to pop an AAA into it
> 
> Cheers!



I went to grab a beer just after you left, and it popped, so it's ready to go...


----------



## Fourstar (29/6/09)

beerDingo said:


> I went to grab a beer just after you left, and it popped, so it's ready to go...


Well it looks like i will be sanitising a few hoses before i come down tonight!


----------



## hairyson (29/6/09)

Hi lads,
Thought I'd put in a note that our beer (#25) needs a little conditioning in the bottle still. It's been in the shed at pretty low temps for a couple of weeks, so I think a few weeks indoors where it's a little warmer would be wise. We had a test of a bottle yesterday and it was a little light on for carbonation still.

I'm looking forward to tasting the rest of them! Might be a good idea for everyone to put their recipes up in the recipe DB for easy linkage when the queries start rolling in.


----------



## Quintrex (29/6/09)

benny said:


> I'm looking forward to tasting the rest of them! Might be a good idea for everyone to put their recipes up in the recipe DB for easy linkage when the queries start rolling in.



There's a perfectly good swap recipes thread for that.

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=32817

Also probably best if we all update the swap wiki with any "when to drink" instructions for our contributions.

Q


----------



## hairyson (29/6/09)

whoops! i should have known about that thread i suppose 

though i have to say it does seem a bit odd that we wouldn't use the recipedb for recipes. are there problems with it?


----------



## Leigh (29/6/09)

Some have Benny, others have posted in that thread...

Will update the wiki, had one of my swap brews last night (#11) and she's flat as a tack!


----------



## beerDingo (29/6/09)

Hey Fents, I'm thinking that it was benny that grabbed your case swap. My fault. I should have remembered that the wooden box was yours! But you both still got a full case swap. I wasn't really up for doing any remembering or thinking on Sunday!


----------



## hairyson (29/6/09)

beerDingo said:


> Hey Fents, I'm thinking that it was benny that grabbed your case swap. My fault. I should have remembered that the wooden box was yours! But you both still got a full case swap. I wasn't really up for doing any remembering or thinking on Sunday!



Fents, PM me for your wooden box back. sorry, didn't know it wasn't ours as i didn't drop the beers off!


----------



## beerDingo (29/6/09)

benny said:


> Fents, PM me for your wooden box back. sorry, didn't know it wasn't ours as i didn't drop the beers off!



All good benny, it was my fault. I should have taken more notice the night before (and Fents said that the bottles at the front of the car were his (I forgot)) :chug:


----------



## Barramundi (29/6/09)

beerDingo said:


> Yeah, there was also a bit of hose lying in the back yard. That yours Leigh?




does the hose thats there have a stainless fitting in one end , if so its my kettle to cube hose ..


----------



## beerDingo (29/6/09)

Barramundi said:


> does the hose thats there have a stainless fitting in one end , if so its my kettle to cube hose ..



Yep, that's be it.

Here are the crappy pics I took on the day:


----------



## Barramundi (29/6/09)

no worries ,mate will sort something out to pick it up sometime , im in no urgent hurry for it , ive got a tee piece for your keg fridge gas lines too that i forgot to leave behind...


----------



## Hutch (29/6/09)

benny said:


> whoops! i should have known about that thread i suppose
> 
> though i have to say it does seem a bit odd that we wouldn't use the recipedb for recipes. are there problems with it?



I think it's fairly common for most extract and AG brewers to use one of the well known software apps (Beersmith, ProMash, etc.) to concoct recipes, and it is a lot simpler copying recipe text directly into an appropriate thread than to the recipeDB. 

I personally find the recipeDB a great resource when looking for inspiration from other's successful recipes, though I don't necessarily think it is the best way to communicate the specific details of your case-swap, as it is somewhat limited, and innacurate in its calcs.
That's my $0.02...


----------



## beerDingo (29/6/09)

OK, I just check out the back of the shed and there are 3 swaps left. I was getting worried for a minute. So Warmbeer and fourstar, your beers are safe.


----------



## saccarin63 (29/6/09)

beerDingo said:


> OK, I just check out the back of the shed and there are 3 swaps left. I was getting worried for a minute. So Warmbeer and fourstar, your beers are safe.


 thanks for the day mate .had a great time and met many keen brewers. pretty crook on sunday but have came good now. cheers mick ..kooinda,


----------



## Fourstar (29/6/09)

mickey eyes said:


> thanks for the day mate .had a great time and met many keen brewers. pretty crook on sunday but have came good now. cheers mick ..kooinda,



sounds like my story Mick! Still feelin a little rusty today. Had a great chat with ya too mate! As long as my plans dont change, ill see you at transport tomorrow night for a beer and a hello!

Cheers!


----------



## Fents (30/6/09)

mickey eyes said:


> thanks for the day mate .had a great time and met many keen brewers. pretty crook on sunday but have came good now. cheers mick ..kooinda,



hahahahahahaha. you were sideways by the time we finished up. was wicked to have you there mate.


----------



## brettprevans (30/6/09)

well im back in action.

missus wasnt well enough to look after the kids so i was on kid duties for the swap. I sewem to have caught whatever the missus had and spend the next few days in bed. So I'll read the thread and see what I missed out on and who's got my swap. Im assuming brendo or Fents.

Hope the swap was a SMASHing success.


----------



## Fents (30/6/09)

i have it mate. come get it anytime.


----------



## brettprevans (30/6/09)

cheers Fents. I'll buzz you at some stage to come and get it this week. I need to start working my way thorugh these beers.

Brendo - I'll chuck a couple of dark belgians your way.

well ive read the thread and yup.... another Vic caseswap by the sounds of it. hilarity, mayhem, tonnes of beer, juvenile jokes etc. Bugger i missed it. 

ive updated the wiki to reflect mines ready for drinking. could have been a little more carbed but as it was filled from the keg it aint going to carb up anymore, so drink away.


----------



## Hutch (30/6/09)

CM2, 
I put a small bottle of 1187 slops in one of the nappy boxes. 
Hope this was your case! Enjoy.
Hutch.


----------



## brettprevans (30/6/09)

Thanks Hutch. Yup I figured no one else would use pink nappy boxes. 

cheers


----------



## beerDingo (1/7/09)

Someone left a couple of white containers that I'm guessing are for grains. Does the owner want to pick them up, or should I find a use for them?


----------



## brendo (1/7/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> Brendo - I'll chuck a couple of dark belgians your way.



Thanks mate... look forward to it!!

hope you are feeling better shortly!!


----------



## beerDingo (1/7/09)

Hey CM2,

I've heard that you may have the same taps as me.

I just bought a new font with 3 dorado taps with it.

Here's a link to just the taps:
http://www.pinnaclewholesalers.com.au/prod...baa7703f9f06089

I've only tried using the supplied beer line, that is at most 1.5 meter's long. However, it comes out really slow, and heaps of head. I've tried playing with the flow restrictor, but to no avail. A few people tried to get em working at the swap, but no go.

So, i was just wondering if you had any tips/tricks to get them pouring happily.

Admitedly when I'm not so pissed, and have a keg that is not stuck (hops in beer out), I might be able to get it cranking. But any help would be good.

Cheers
Dingo


----------



## Hutch (1/7/09)

beerDingo said:


> Here's a link to just the taps:
> http://www.pinnaclewholesalers.com.au/prod...baa7703f9f06089



What ID is your beer line? 1.5mtrs sounds quite short to me, even at 5mm ID.

I'm not sure how these taps compare to Cellis, and therefore how the flow-restrictor works - they may well be responsible for turbulence, and therefore foaming.

I would suggest you first try to back off the flow restriction, and lengthen one of your beer lines to at least 3mtrs of 5mmID Flexmaster.
Then adjust your gas to about 80kPa, and see if you get a good poor from a properly carbed keg.

2-3mtrs of 5mm line is typical for a well-balanced system. 6mm line you would need even longer to prevent foaming


----------



## beerDingo (1/7/09)

Hutch said:


> What ID is your beer line? 1.5mtrs sounds quite short to me, even at 5mm ID.
> 
> I'm not sure how these taps compare to Cellis, and therefore how the flow-restrictor works - they may well be responsible for turbulence, and therefore foaming.
> 
> ...



Yeah, longer line was the first thing I was gonna try. I think I used to use 2-3 meters (whatever G&G recomended for the line I was using).  They're just not all the easy to change. Might try it tonight. Not sure what the ID is. Fat on the outside, but thick walls, so it's got a thin center, maybe 5mm. Just thought that if the guy sent it with that size tubing it should work, but hey, he probably just chucked something on. I was hoping to not have to fill the fridge with 9 meter's of beer line.

And yes, I've tried backing off on the flow restricter, but it doesn't do anything.

Cheers for the suggestions Hutch!


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (1/7/09)

beerDingo said:


> Yeah, longer line was the first thing I was gonna try. I think I used to use 2-3 meters (whatever G&G recomended for the line I was using). They're just not all the easy to change. Might try it tonight. Not sure what the ID is. Fat on the outside, but thick walls, so it's got a thin center, maybe 5mm. Just thought that if the guy sent it with that size tubing it should work, but hey, he probably just chucked something on. I was hoping to not have to fill the fridge with 9 meter's of beer line.
> 
> And yes, I've tried backing off on the flow restricter, but it doesn't do anything.
> 
> Cheers for the suggestions Hutch!




I recently went from 2mtrs of 6mm to 4mtrs of 5mm beer line for my kegs, and made a big difference. There is an article on the AHB wiki that goes into a fair bit of detail on it beerDingo


----------



## brettprevans (2/7/09)

beerDingo said:


> Hey CM2,
> 
> I've heard that you may have the same taps as me.
> 
> ...


I have celli taps. they look similar but are differant. with the cellis i can any length of beer line I want and it pour exactly the same. perfect. So I cant really help you. but the other posts above seem to have all the details you need.


----------



## Neill (2/7/09)

has anyone else started brewing their cubes of green bullet smash or DSGA? i put my golden ale cube onto a yeast cake of notto last night and added some water to 23L, also a bit of dex to get the OG to 1048. it's hammering away strongly at 16 degrees at the moment. smelled great out of the cube!


----------



## Quintrex (2/7/09)

Neill said:


> has anyone else started brewing their cubes of green bullet smash or DSGA? i put my golden ale cube onto a yeast cake of notto last night and added some water to 23L, also a bit of dex to get the OG to 1048. it's hammering away strongly at 16 degrees at the moment. smelled great out of the cube!



Did you use a whole yeast cake? It's not a great idea to use a whole yeast cake if you would like some hop flavour left in your beer, plus also by using too much yeast you miss out on some flavour development.
Hop oils coat the yeast cells, this is how they act as a anti-bacterial agent as well, by having a large excess of yeast this basically acts as a big oil sponge, sucking out all your hop flavour.
Nottingham is actually renowned for removing a bit of hop flavour as well, so for a hop accented beer people often pick something like us-05 or something that leaves a lot of hop flavour.
Don't get me wrong, i love nottingham, but this info is just to help you pick your horses for courses.
If you were going to repitch your nottingham yeastcake, better to go to mr malty's pitching calculator to work out how much slurry you need, then just pitch the required amount. Makes for a better beer imo.

Q


----------



## Leigh (2/7/09)

Neill said:


> has anyone else started brewing their cubes of green bullet smash or DSGA? i put my golden ale cube onto a yeast cake of notto last night and added some water to 23L, also a bit of dex to get the OG to 1048. it's hammering away strongly at 16 degrees at the moment. smelled great out of the cube!



Pitched some proofed US05 on the SMASH on Monday. It's fermenting away at a furious rate.


----------



## Hutch (2/7/09)

Neill said:


> has anyone else started brewing their cubes of green bullet smash or DSGA?


Very close Neill.

I have a 2Ltr starter of 1056 chilling atm. Will be pitching into the SMASH on the weekend, assuming the starter tastes OK (stepped up from an old slant).

Not that you can do much to change your yeast selection or pitching rate, but Q's advice is worth noting in future.
IMHO having made DrS GA a few times, you can do a lot worse than dry-hopping with a pinch of Amarillo toward the end of primary, and leave it there for a few days. 10-15 gms should be ample to give a bit of character, without going too over the top. 

Alternatively you could ultra-late hop it using the old coffee-plunger method.
Keep us posted with how it turns out for you.
Hutch.


----------



## Neill (2/7/09)

good info there Q, i only used about 1/3 of the cake though, saved the rest for future brews  hopefully the notto doesn't strip too much off it. i've found it to be a great yeast overall, i think i like it even more than US05, i keep it down around 15-16 degrees and it ferments out super clean. raise to 20 deg for the final 3 days of ferment - great attenuation. can't wait to try the DSGA - it's dropped 10 points in the last 18 hours so the notto is destroying it!


----------



## Fourstar (2/7/09)

Rule of thumb if you cant get to mrmalty to get an EXACT measurement:

Ale - 1.050 OG at 23L = 1/4 cup of slurry. For a fruitier English, drop this to 1/6 or 1/8 of a cup to get some esters going by stressing the yeast
Lager - 1.050 at 23L = 1/2 cup of slurry.

Cheers!


----------



## Leigh (2/7/09)

hmmm, came home tonight and the US05 is climbing out of the fermenter...never had this before! The SMASH tasted nice when I drank the OG sample, the yeasties must also like it


----------



## Leigh (2/7/09)

Hey 4*, can you sit down and compile all your little hints into a few pages/book...I reckon it would be good reading!


----------



## Wardhog (4/7/09)

Just pitched the yeast on the Green Bullet SMASH this morning (US-05). Will report on it in a few weeks.

Hydrometer sample was very bitter, but still tasted good. Looked to be 1.050 or 1.051 - Good job, brewmasters.


----------



## Fourstar (4/7/09)

Leigh said:


> Hey 4*, can you sit down and compile all your little hints into a few pages/book...I reckon it would be good reading!



Ha!
Only if you pay me! Alot of these little tips/tricks are things ive picked up form listening to brewstrong over the past year. A swimming pool of knowledge that show is.

Somone else asked me todo a wiki on something once.. i think it was on water modification but declined as im quite new to it. Maybe i can add some of my info to CM2s little wiki he has going on.

Edit: maybe ill add something on cleaning and sanitation too!


----------

